# Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Rock Bottom, Redux



## Reznor (Jul 1, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Jul 1, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

there are worse usernames here, Huey


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

lol I had no clue we were at the end of the thread


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2015)

WOAT opening post




... though it could be a next level admission by combining a statement about worse usernames and then making the connection to the poster of the post himself.

Dat Meta awareness


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

iunno

i think stunna's username is just fine

pretty good, even


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> WOAT opening post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I disagree Stunna was the only one with positive feedback! thanks Stunna you're the Besto


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

tbh the secret to having a good username is generally for it to be short and relatively simple or otherwise cool-sounding. but brevity first. slice, stunna, detective, parallax. even yasha and cyphon and grape. all decent names 

nowadays i'm not actually that fond of my name


----------



## Parallax (Jul 1, 2015)

hey Luc

what have you thought about Hannibal so far this season?  I think ep.3 is my favorite so far after rewatch.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

if it contains a letter that reaches beneath your underline, I probably dislike your name


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

視差 said:


> hey Luc
> 
> what have you thought about Hannibal so far this season?  I think ep.3 is my favorite so far after rewatch.



ep 3 was also the one i thought was best 

i think it's keeping up the quality of season 2, and in terms of trying new things, it's not coasting, either, so i'm happy with it

i have to say i'm somewhat mystified, if not repulsed, by the fact that will seems to have a battered-wife-esque lingering affection for hannibal despite what he did, but i trust fuller

i did find the last episode so-so, though. i think chilton's charm has worn off a little and he was overused to the extent of becoming a bit annoying


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

Mike and his underlying gay agenda said:
			
		

> hahahahahahahahahaha Stunna changed his sig!



Crazy how you did that.
The guy almost never changes his set and yet it happened.




Lucaniel said:


> tbh the secret to having a good username is generally for it to be short and relatively simple or otherwise cool-sounding. but brevity first. slice, stunna, detective, parallax. even yasha and cyphon and grape. all decent names
> 
> nowadays i'm not actually that fond of my name



Other names usually get shortened. 90% of people call you Luc anyways.

Where is Lucaniel even from? I dont think i ever asked you that.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

Slice 

I pronounce it "Luke-any-ul"


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

If you use the German way to pronounce it would be close to

loose-ah-knee-el


I just remembered that Vocaroo where Jena pronounced user names. 

"Stoona"


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> Other names usually get shortened. 90% of people call you Luc anyways.
> 
> Where is Lucaniel even from? I dont think i ever asked you that.


oh it's just something i made up 

added a prefix i liked to a suffix i liked 


Stunna said:


> Slice
> 
> I pronounce it "Luke-any-ul"


that's more or less right


Slice said:


> If you use the German way to pronounce it would be close to
> 
> loose-ah-knee-el


nah, the c isn't soft

i wasn't aware german had soft Cs, either...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> "Stoona"


**


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i wasn't aware german had soft Cs, either...



You know, i've been thinking for a few minutes now and cant find an example. 

Even the first name 'Luca' is pronounced with a hard C.

Still the way i wrote it just _feels _right to me 
Maybe because it looks like a Latin word.
Or a french one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

How is Lucifer pronounced?


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

Almost the same way only with "Z" instead of "C" (Its also written that way)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> If you use the German way to pronounce it would be close to
> 
> loose-ah-knee-el
> 
> ...



Much better than when my friend was browsing NF and called him "styuuna"


----------



## Jena (Jul 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> You know, i've been thinking for a few minutes now and cant find an example.
> 
> Even the first name 'Luca' is pronounced with a hard C.
> 
> ...



I noticed some "imported" words have the soft c. Like Cello, Camoflage, etc. So maybe your brain subconsciously sees Luc as French


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

khris said:


> Much better than when my friend was browsing NF and called him "styuuna"


wat          .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

"Styuuna" takes a lot of tongue work to pronounce.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 1, 2015)

Mine isn't even spelled right most of the time, let alone pronounced.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 1, 2015)

that's cause nobody cares


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 1, 2015)

Baby don't hurt me, no more


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

tbh I just didn't see the "r" at first

now I just like to be difficult


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2015)

I care burdo


----------



## Jena (Jul 1, 2015)

Since I was a retard and made my username my first name and my name has a 1-in-3 chance of being pronounced correctly IRL I'm going to guess it gets read wrong relatively often.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tbh I just didn't see the "r" at first
> 
> now I just like to be difficult


Yeah I know, I was jk. It's an honest mistake. 


khris said:


> I care burdo


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2015)

how does someone fuck up the pronunciation for Jena?

euthanize humanity asap

english OP


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2015)

>mfw Jena mispronounces her own name


----------



## Jena (Jul 1, 2015)

The World said:


> how does someone fuck up the pronunciation for Jena?
> 
> euthanize humanity asap
> 
> english OP



Depends on how you think it should be pronounced.

I get:

Gee-nah
Jeh-nah
Yeeh-nah
and, once, Jy-nah

Only one of those is how I pronounce it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

> Jeh-nah



that's how i pronounce it


----------



## Jena (Jul 1, 2015)

Ding ding! You win.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

Jena said:


> and, once, Jy-nah



Sounds like something I'd call you in jest.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2015)

Jena said:


> Depends on how you think it should be pronounced.
> 
> I get:
> 
> ...



i got this in the bag Jy-nah


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeh nahs wedding song - Or nah


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

The German city of Jena is pronounced ye-nah

So I will probably never read your name right even though I know how it should be pronounced.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sounds like something I'd call you in jest.



vajena


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> vajena



Va-Yeeh-nah?


----------



## Jena (Jul 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> The German city of Jena is pronounced ye-nah
> 
> So I will probably never read your name right even though I know how it should be pronounced.



When I was little my dad had a map of Western Europe in his office and he used to tell me that they named the city after me. I was like  "REALLY?" apparently this is not true



Lucaniel said:


> vajena


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> vajena



Sounds like a Vagisil knockoff.


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

Jena said:


> When I was little my dad had a map of Western Europe in his office and he used to tell me that they named the city after me. I was like  "REALLY?" apparently this is not true



That's kinda cute


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2015)

I just noticed that pear. OMG


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2015)

holy creepy fuck



and I agree with the sentiment about nudity 

"oh hey let me not get naked on set to preserve my dignity but let the whole world think i got naked when they cg in my titties"


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

PTA to write and possibly direct Pinocchio for Warner Bros


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

my little PTA can't be this soulless sellout


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

why does he have to be a soulless sellout tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

because he's writing and directing pinnochio for warner bros


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

so he doesn't; okay then


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

he does

but i forgive him 

everyone needs money


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

my little stunna can't be this obtuse


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

You made the initial assertion and won't substantiate it with reasoning; how am I being the obtuse one 

I mean, I can assume your reasoning, but you know what they say about assuming


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone here excited about the new Macbeth starring Fassbender and Cotillard? 

It's expected to be huge and I haven't caught much talk about it around


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> You made the initial assertion and won't substantiate it with reasoning; how am I being the obtuse one



pta, noted arthouse auteur and maker of critically acclaimed films that don't usually make all that much money or reach a blockbuster level audience, is writing/directing a mass-market fairytale adaption in the vein of maleficent or cinderella, a huge departure from anything he's ever done in terms of commercial accessibility

do you see where that can be seen as selling out?

or would you like to be more obtuse because you can only object to things by pretending not to understand them?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

I     am.      :33


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I mean, I can assume your reasoning, but you know what they say about assuming



so you were being obtuse out of unnecessary caution rather than perversity or a desire to annoy? 

well, that's forgivable, i guess


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> pta, noted arthouse auteur and maker of critically acclaimed films that don't make all that much money, is writing/directing a mass-market fairytale adaption in the vein of maleficent or cinderella
> 
> do you see where that can be seen as selling out?


I see where that can be seen as selling out, but I don't necessarily agree. I'd be more likely to share the view if he was writing it for Disney, a studio that would be much more stifling creatively (so I don't think a comparison to Maleficent or Cinderella is quite on point)



> or would you like to be more obtuse because you can only object to things by pretending not to understand them?


>starts the convo by making a claim, and once asked about that claim, merely repeats claim rather than elaborate as prompted

>continues to assert that I'm the obtuse one

lol 'aight


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >starts the convo by making a claim, and once asked about that claim, merely repeats claim rather than elaborate as prompted
> 
> >continues to assert that I'm the obtuse one
> 
> lol 'aight



you _were_ being the obtuse one: the reasoning behind what i said was clear as day and obvious to anyone who had a basic idea who PTA is. not understanding obvious things is obtuse  

but i'm glad we could move past it together 

anyway this project being what it _is_ and having the market expectations it has, means it's going to stifle him creatively regardless of the studio, but we'll see if he can make something good out of it regardless, i guess


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

sure, Luca, sure


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2015)

wow stunna seeing Disney for the greedy corporate scumbags 

never thought I lived to see the day


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

Warudo shitposting; wish I didn't have to live to see this everyday


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 1, 2015)

The World said:


> wow stunna seeing Disney for the greedy corporate scumbags
> 
> never thought I lived to see the day





Stunna said:


> Warudo shitposting; wish I didn't have to live to see this everyday



pedal status: backed


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2015)

Stunna any word on the Wreck it Raph sequel?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

No, and hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 1, 2015)

The animated sequel that is need is that of the Incredibles.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

Patience, Livebird, patience.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 1, 2015)

Patience? Aren't 15 years of patience enough already? I doubt it's ever being made at this point


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2015)

Stunna hates sequel but still go watches them


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

erm

the movie was announced last year, and I think Bird is working on the script right now


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 1, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Patience? Aren't 15 years of patience enough already? I doubt it's ever being made at this point



It's already being made.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Stunna hates sequel but still go watches them


when did I say I hate sequels tho; I just implied excitement over Incredibles 2

and there are a lot of things I disapprove of that I still see out of curiosity


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> erm
> 
> the movie was announced last year, and I think Bird is working on the script right now


I know. It's just that it's been so long I won't believe it until I see something solid.


Samavarti said:


> It's already being made.


I didn't know it's already on the works. Have seen the announcement, but that's all.


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Patience? Aren't 15 years of patience enough already? I doubt it's ever being made at this point



If you are that impatient you should find something to fill the time.

I recommend reading Berserk or HunterxHunter as well as playing the Half-Life games


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> If you are that impatient you should find something to fill the time.
> 
> *I recommend reading Berserk *


Done 





> HunterxHunter


 Nope





> as well as playing the Half-Life games



Done


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 1, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Done  Nope
> 
> Done


You should donate to charity.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

how dare you show your face in this thread with that username


----------



## Yasha (Jul 1, 2015)

Don't blame Stunna. We have all gone through that puberty phase ourselves, Huey.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

Will these puberty jokes ever get old?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 1, 2015)

Puberty is not a joke, Gesy. It's time you grow out of one.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 1, 2015)

I always thought Stunna's rage was a side effect of the pills he's been taking to transition from black to white.


----------



## Slice (Jul 2, 2015)

What happened to VBD?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2015)

Anger Management


----------



## Yasha (Jul 2, 2015)

*Attack on Titan: Crimson Bow and Arrow*

I went into theatre expecting to be the live action movie, but it turned out to be an animation, so I was a little disappointed.

The plot is quite messy and full of inconsistencies. The titans' design is horrible. Most of the human characters are one-dimensional.

6/10


----------



## Slice (Jul 2, 2015)

Most of the time those recut movies arent worth anyones time.
Except the second Gurren Lagann movie which managed to make the final fight even more over the top.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2R7k1_kOqvk[/YOUTUBE]

this is dope


----------



## Yasha (Jul 2, 2015)

Slice said:


> Most of the time those recut movies arent worth anyones time.
> Except the second Gurren Lagann movie which managed to make the final fight even more over the top.



If I knew it was animated movie, I wouldn't see it. I was expecting to watch this.

[YOUTUBE]yWXJ-jqg3is[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Jul 2, 2015)

That actually doesnt look bad.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I went into theatre expecting to be the live action movie, but it turned out to be an animation, so I was a little disappointed.


>confusing movies in 2015


----------



## Karasu (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah, I was really surprised by the trailer. I didn't think the source material generated that kind of interest. 

Got to say they did a good job with the huge titan that takes the wall out (thumbnail for vid).


----------



## Slice (Jul 2, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Watched Predators



Then go ahead and rate it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Will these puberty jokes ever get old?



that was funny


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2015)

*American Werewolf in London:*

+effects are surprisingly  well done(Best werewolf transformation I've seen)
+Well written
+good dialogue
+Charming characters

edit: oh and the soundtrack was ironically upbeat, I can already tell some of these songs with appear in the Guardians of the Galaxy film.

*B+*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 2, 2015)

Naruto is over


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 2, 2015)

This gaiden was the biggest trolling from Kishimoto ever.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah, fuck that. Glad it's finally over(again).


----------



## Parallax (Jul 2, 2015)

man that's what redeemed the gaiden

it was delicious trolling and it was so bad and such a disaster that it was worth reading.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 2, 2015)

They have Sarada but never kissed? Sakura must have severe halitosis.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 2, 2015)

i wouldn't say it was redeemed because he bitched out at the end


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 2, 2015)

I did like this ending but wthat the bloody fucking hell. We are led to believe during 10 fucking chapters that Sarada is Karin's daughter and then she's not. Then we have a lame fodder villain whose sole puporse was to make Sakura tell Sarada the truth. Dafuq 

Kishimoto master troll


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 2, 2015)

Should have focus on Naruto and Hinata


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 2, 2015)

Tha name of this gaiden should have been 'Sarada.'


----------



## Yasha (Jul 2, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Tha name of this gaiden should have been 'Sarada.'



Should have been "Sakura".


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 2, 2015)

Should not have been at all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I did like this ending but wthat the bloody fucking hell. We are led to believe during 10 fucking chapters that Sarada is Karin's daughter and then she's not. Then we have a lame fodder villain whose sole puporse was to make Sakura tell Sarada the truth. Dafuq
> 
> Kishimoto master troll



We never found out the father of Sarada's friend tho.

And how come Sakura still has to "chase" her husband? Usually a ring means the race is over.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 2, 2015)

That pale boy? I think he's related to the movie villain.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 2, 2015)

You know who has been trolled just as hard?

Kabuto fans.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> That pale boy? I think he's related to the movie villain.





The pale boy has the coolest design of the new characters.

I like Bolt's simply because he reminds me of kid trunks.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 2, 2015)

Oh that friend.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 2, 2015)

> The pale boy has the coolest design of the new characters.



hahahaha oh man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2015)

lol we're probably not thinking of the same pale boy, bruh.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2015)

Sense8 so good


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol we're probably not thinking of the same pale boy, bruh.


well the only pale boy i know of is that "shin uchiha" draco malfoy looking clone 

is that the one


Super Mike said:


> Sense8 so good


bruh


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm on episode 9. I just hope it doesn't become overly explained and in general shitty in the future


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 2, 2015)

Is sense8 really worth it? Lots of two-sided reviews.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2015)

I'd say so. I don't want to say much about it so that if you do watch it you'll have your own opinion. All I would say is don't expect to know everything right away and know that you're gonna be invested in these characters because they take their time.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 2, 2015)

When you get past episode 5 it gets interesting.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 2, 2015)

I heard it's very sex oriented, which might be the reason of some negative reviews.

I might give it a shot after all, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2015)

4 or 5 is about right 

Its not sex oriented lol. They don't shy away from sex stuff though


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 2, 2015)

Sense8 looks like Wachowski's shot at redemption. Their reputation got wrecked on their last 2-3 projects.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> well the only pale boy i know of is that "shin uchiha" draco malfoy looking clone


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 2, 2015)

oh sai's yung orochimaru looking kid

aight yeah


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2015)

yea he has a nice design

gesy on point


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2015)

Rabid: C+/B

Early David Cronenberg flick. Not sure to what extent I liked it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 2, 2015)

Ranks of the Movies I saw so far

1) Mad Max
2) Kingsmen
3) Ex Machina 
4) Furious 7
5) inside out
6) Jurassic World
7) AoU


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 2, 2015)

Hadn't seen this, Obama got swag!

[youtube]HpF9ObMoIDc[/youtube]


----------



## Jena (Jul 2, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Naruto is over



things i learned from gaidan:

-give up on your dreams. even if you achieve them your life sucks.
-it doesn't matter what you do in life, in the end you'll just be a middle aged cunt thirsting after the approval of the same asshole you liked when you were 12
-you can avoid contacting your family for 10 years and still be considered a "good parent" if you show up for dinner once
-forgive mad-scientist villains and just let them do whatever they want
-it's completely normal to have never kissed your husband
-it's not child neglect if you have a ~strong bond~
-chouchou is annoying af


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2015)

sounds p accurate to me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2015)

Jena said:


> things i learned from gaidan:
> 
> -give up on your dreams. even if you achieve them your life sucks.
> -it doesn't matter what you do in life, in the end you'll just be a middle aged cunt thirsting after the approval of the same asshole you liked when you were 12
> ...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 3, 2015)

Well, we can add those items to the other 2.347.855 plot holes and inconsistencies in Naruto.

However, if Kishimoto still kept writing, everyone here would still read it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2015)

Sasuke being a deadbeat dad who is given a pass because he's "oh, so cool" will never not be funny to me.

"we're in our 30's now and sasuke still won't kiss me. WHY IS HE SO COOL!!"



I'm quite sure Sarada is a test tube baby


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2015)

I see London
I see France
I see a nipple in Mike's signature


----------



## Jena (Jul 3, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Well, we can add those items to the other 2.347.855 plot holes and inconsistencies in Naruto.
> 
> However, if Kishimoto still kept writing, everyone here would still read it.



This is true, we're all fucking garbage at this point anyway



~Gesy~ said:


> Sasuke being a deadbeat dad who is given a pass because he's "oh, so cool" will never not be funny to me.
> 
> "we're in our 30's now and sasuke still won't kiss me. WHY IS HE SO COOL!!"
> 
> ...



UM SASUKE TOUCHED SAKURA'S ARM AND HE HAD DINNER WITH THEM AND THEY FUCKED ONCE SO HE LOVES HER

your argument is invalid, h8!!!1!! stay butthurt!!1!

all you butthurt fans just butthurt and salty because this ship is SO BEAUTIFUL and you CANT HANDLE IT with your BUTTHURT. stay #pressed b/c perf sasusaku is canon. n stop calling it abusive that's offensive to REAL ABUSE VICTIMS OK I HOPE YOU GET RAPED

#iwillgodownwiththisship

*20 oversatured edits of the same three scenes in gaidan where sasuke looked in sakura's direction and sakura thirsted after sasuke's finger touching her head*


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 3, 2015)

Rofl, do you think Kishi and his wife have ever kissed?

Going all in on the whole catholic SEX IS ONLY FOR PROCREATION thing.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 3, 2015)

His kids were probably made in test tubes.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I see London
> I see France
> I see a nipple in Mike's signature



I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 3, 2015)

I watched two films in close proximity that went very well for one of them and not too well for the other.

*The End of Evangelion*
I watch this kinda regularly to see if it still gets under my skin and it never fails, the best film about Armageddon and such an imaginative, progressive, visually exuberant movie that it gets better and better every time I watch it.

*Pacific Rim*
First time watch since the big screen and wooboy does this movie lose a ton from not being in a theater where it is at least a novelty. Without that spectacle the movie feels like genre tourism and an endless string of "PLAY THE GODDAMN HITS" except all those hits are still more fun to partake in than this mash of them is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I'm glad you like it.



I'm warning you to take it down, genius.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm warning you to take it down, genius.



Why would I do it considering we see butts and tits in most people's sets around here.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 3, 2015)

Stunna was the worst with an avy of a woman shiting and walking.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2015)

Jena said:


> This is true, we're all fucking garbage at this point anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prolonged exposure to tumblr feeds is bad for your health, Jena.



Han Solo said:


> Rofl, do you think Kishi and his wife have ever kissed?
> 
> Going all in on the whole catholic SEX IS ONLY FOR PROCREATION thing.



Reading how kishi writes romance, I honestly feel sorry for the wife.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Why would I do it considering we see butts and tits in most people's sets around here.



I'm speaking on the nipple in the painting behind them, which last I checked, female breasteses is tabooed.

But whatever, your choice to make.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 3, 2015)

#freethenipple


----------



## Yasha (Jul 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sasuke being a deadbeat dad who is given a pass because he's "oh, so cool" will never not be funny to me.
> 
> "we're in our 30's now and sasuke still won't kiss me. WHY IS HE SO COOL!!"
> 
> ...



Damn, after I posted , I saw this post. 

Am I on Gesy's level now?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 3, 2015)

There's a nipple behind them? I totally missed that.


----------



## teddy (Jul 3, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> #freethenipple



#givenipplesachance


----------



## Jena (Jul 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Prolonged exposure to tumblr feeds is bad for your health, Jena.


my brother, the pairing sesspool subsection on this website alone is more amazing than all the sparkly gifs of sakura that your tumblr could provide


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Damn, after I posted , I saw this post.
> 
> Am I on Gesy's level now?



What happened to "Your post are improving, gesy"





Mike and His Friends said:


> There's a nipple behind them? I totally missed that.



Lucky for you, I never do.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> What happened to "Your post are improving, gesy"



B-b-but I-I

I was checkmated by Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2015)

Jena said:


> my brother, the pairing sesspool subsection on this website alone is more amazing than all the sparkly gifs of sakura that your tumblr could provide



I forgot such a section exist, the people there are surprisingly the scariest people you can come across in these forums.

"Overly dedicated" would be an understatement when it comes to describing them.


----------



## Slice (Jul 3, 2015)

Jena:


----------



## Yasha (Jul 3, 2015)

*SPL 2*

Hong Kong's The Raid.

8.3/10


*The Abyss*

Decent sci-fi. Lindsey was ace.

7.7/10


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2015)

Jena said:


> things i learned from gaidan:
> 
> -give up on your dreams. even if you achieve them your life sucks.
> -it doesn't matter what you do in life, in the end you'll just be a middle aged cunt thirsting after the approval of the same asshole you liked when you were 12
> ...



Wasn't Sakura the one chasing after Sasuke and Karin? 

And yeah, Kabuto felt really out of place.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2015)

Taleran said:


> *Pacific Rim*
> First time watch since the big screen and wooboy does this movie lose a ton from not being in a theater where it is at least a novelty. Without that spectacle the movie feels like genre tourism and an endless string of "PLAY THE GODDAMN HITS" except all those hits are still more fun to partake in than this mash of them is.


I've suspected this might be the case, which is why I've yet to watch it since seeing it in theaters.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 3, 2015)

Well to be fair you can't expect child soldiers to be good parents, at least Naruto tries


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 3, 2015)

I love you guys.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 3, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> I love you guys.



Aww I like you too buddy


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 3, 2015)

woah taleran's right about that 

i pretty much felt that way in the cinema too


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 3, 2015)

Wtf, bitch had no ass


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2015)

no one      currs


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 3, 2015)

You say that but your wake-up song is Anaconda. Don't pretend I I don't know that.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2015)

Von J still making baseless assertions, I see


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2015)

and even if I did wake up to "Anaconda"...how would that refute my saying that one one cares about how fake Nicki's ass is??


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2015)

That was random.


----------



## Jena (Jul 3, 2015)

Do...do people actually think Nicki's ass is 100% real? 



Mike and His Friends said:


> Wtf, bitch had no ass



In her defense though, the "before" photo was clearly taken when she was in high school at the oldest. Even before implants, she would've been curvier in adulthood.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2015)

Jena said:


> Do...do people actually think Nicki's ass is 100% real?



You'd be surprised


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 3, 2015)

I hate all about her. Scum


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 3, 2015)

Jena said:


> Do...do people actually think Nicki's ass is 100% real?



Stunna and Para did until this pic.


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2015)

chouchou actually grew on me by the end

and I hated her initially

wasn't even neutral about it


----------



## teddy (Jul 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *SPL 2*
> 
> Hong Kong's The Raid.
> 
> 8.3/10



Need to see this


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 3, 2015)

Can you please stop talking about these women rear ends and be more respectful to them, thanks you in advance.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2015)

And you continue to comment on it.


----------



## Detective (Jul 3, 2015)

BTW, I don't see the attraction to Nicki Minaj, like at all.

Nothing against dudes who do, but there is no draw for me, with her.

I think I had mentioned about this to someone in this thread in the past as well, iirc it was Jena after that horrible Anaconda video was released.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2015)

She's alright

Though a bit overrated


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 3, 2015)

Nick Minaj is all fake, her songs are horrible. Why do you love her so much Gesy, get rid of those posters.


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2015)

where did that come from? 

has gesy spurred mikes advances?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]yTkEpkGKgoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jul 3, 2015)

Yo, I randomly went into my internet account on my ISP's webpage, and checked my usage for last month.

It was 341 GB DL and 16 GB UL

It was a slow month, I suppose.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Nick Minaj is all fake, her songs are horrible. Why do you love her so much Gesy, get rid of those posters.



Where did I say I love her. Just because I'm   not a fan doesn't mean she's suddenly butt ugly..


Direct this post at Stunna.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 3, 2015)

Detective I don't approve of porn,  promiscuous sex is immoral !


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 3, 2015)

you now see the attraction


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 3, 2015)

mike von gay, how mad are you that you will never be as attractive to men as nicki minaj

that was a rhetorical question, i don't actually care, you can shut up now 

or at least get stunna to stop quoting you. maybe you can threaten to send him nudes or something


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2015)

.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 3, 2015)

stunna you should go through her instagram

it's boner city


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> mike von gay, how mad are you that you will never be as attractive to men as nicki minaj
> 
> that was a rhetorical question, i don't actually care, you can shut up now
> 
> or at least get stunna to stop quoting you. maybe you can threaten to send him nudes or something



Shut up you fucking dumbass and stop sending me messages asking for my nudes. You should also get yourself that penis enlargement surgery I advised you to. That's why all fems say your dick looks like Madonna's little finger, all dried out.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Shut up you fucking dumbass and stop sending me messages asking for my nudes. You should also get yourself that penis enlargement surgery I advised you to. That's why all fems say your dick looks like Madonna's little finger, all dried out.


you seem...upset


----------



## Yasha (Jul 3, 2015)

Watching Spartacus. All those blood special effects are annoying. 

The female characters look like modern chicks.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> you seem...upset



Thanks for quoting me


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Thanks for quoting me


**


----------



## Jena (Jul 3, 2015)

*This is the end* - 6.5

Funny, but a bit on the long side and some of the obviously ad-libbed scenes weren't really that funny


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> stunna you should go through her instagram
> 
> it's boner city



she got the best surgery money could buy


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2015)

Yo Luca, there's some villain played by an Indian actor in Banshee, right?

my mom said she graduated from high school with him


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 3, 2015)

Watching Fury, so far it's been fantastic.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 3, 2015)

* Jurassic World*

Temp. Rating:


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 4, 2015)

*Fury: 10/10.*

Solid plot, relatable characters, realism at its best, acting spot on by the whole cast and drama that makes a grown man wan to cry.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2015)

Terminator Genisys: F

Okay, probably a D+. It's technically not awful, but 

- Much like Jurassic World, there is no suspense or tension. In T1 and T2, they built up to the action set pieces, making them more intense or memorable. T5 is just throwing a lot of special effects in our direction. 

- Unlike Jurassic World, the continuity is so fucked up that I have a headache whenever I try to think about it. Seriously, I'm still trying to understand wtf happened in certain areas. Was it just me or was Sarah Connor too...accepting that her son is now the enemy? Like "Salvation", I was also irked at the lack of acknowledgement of John and T-800's history together. Man, to think that they've spent this entire franchise protecting this kid, only for him to become a one dimensional villain. 

Ugh, I'm just irritated. At least Arnold did good. The opening apocalypse was pretty cool too. I hate films that ride on the nostalgia train, but don't seem to understand what made the originals so good- Poltergeist remake, Jurassic World and Now Terminator: Genisys. Make your own memories, dammit. Stop coasting off past material. Fuck. Suck my dick, Stunna!


----------



## Yasha (Jul 4, 2015)

Lucy Lawless is awesome in Spartacus. I wonder if I will get a chance to meet her in New Zealand.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2015)

The World said:


> she got the best surgery money could buy


wow, mike, that's a hella convincing warudo disguise


Stunna said:


> Yo Luca, there's some villain played by an Indian actor in Banshee, right?
> 
> my mom said she graduated from high school with him



by indian do you mean native american or do you mean actually indian

no actual indians in banshee


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2015)

Stunna said:


> you seem...upset



not to mention autistic


----------



## Saishin (Jul 4, 2015)

Slice said:


> Then go ahead and rate it


Predators 7.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> by indian do you mean native american or do you mean actually indian
> 
> no actual indians in banshee


I dunno, she just said Indian

also


> Like "Salvation", I was also irked at the lack of acknowledgement of John and T-800's history together.


technically, John and the T-800's history was a plot point iirc; apparently the reason why they waited until John had entered the Skynet base was because they wanted to kill him using the newly constructed T-800 model out of some inexplicable sense of irony.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2015)

well there's been a native american major antagonist


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2015)

I guess that's him then.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2015)

he's a pretty huge guy

was prolly on the football team

did she bang him?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2015)

also...your mom is pretty young, then  since geno segers is 39


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2015)

STUNNA'S MOM HIT THAT


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2015)

wtf

my mom must have been confused; she's ten years his senior


----------



## The World (Jul 4, 2015)

tell your mom to lay off the pipe


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2015)

Stunna said:


> wtf
> 
> my mom must have been confused; she's ten years his senior



she was a teacher when she hit that, wasn't she


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2015)

what, those specific words? it didn't matter that i asked if she hit that, it only began to matter when i asked if she'd been a teacher at the time?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2015)

...no, I wasn't referring specifically to her being a teacher


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2015)

Oh yeah, to my niggies down south:

[YOUTUBE]yYnHVSZk7qY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> she was a teacher when she hit that, wasn't she



Or was held back a few times in school, due to poor grades


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2015)

> 2015
> Para
> Making an effort to physically do something


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> really?
> 
> pfft



i love my momma


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2015)

視差 said:


> i love my momma



that's not the part of this that's questionable


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm not falling for your genjutsu's Luc, I ain't stunna


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2015)

視差 said:


> I'm not falling for your genjutsu's Luc, I ain't stunna



the part of this that's questionable is a grown un-stupid man not being able to follow the sticks and stones principle


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2015)

implying I don't love _my_ momma?

if anyone was gettin knocked the fuck out, Para would be first tbh

matter of fact

squat up


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2015)

You know, I could see Stunna beating Para via a submission hold after laying him out


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2015)

isn't para like 10 inches taller than stunna


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> isn't para like 10 inches taller than stunna



He also has the same width as a ruler.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2015)

yes

yes I am


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2015)

See? He is confirming both.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> isn't para like 10 inches taller than stunna


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2015)

More like:


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2015)

Detective: Killer of Jokes


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Detective: Killer of Jokes


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Jul 4, 2015)

You're not that good tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2015)

stunna should have posted a gif from pootie tang


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2015)

ted. said:


> You're not that good tho


how you know, fam


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Jul 4, 2015)

Stunna said:


> how you know, fam



Get your hands up and i'll show you, bruh


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2015)

You know, I hope Rukia is enjoying post-NF life well. And hopefully the move was smooth for him.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 4, 2015)

Rukia finally gets out of Oklahoma? Good for him. That place is a death trap.


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2015)

To be honest, I'll miss him around here, but we exchanged contact info, and might have a chance to meet-up this year for the Toronto International Film Festival.

Prime Rukia 2006 - 2015

Almost a decade of trolling


----------



## The World (Jul 4, 2015)

Rukia is gone for good?


----------



## The World (Jul 4, 2015)

man i want to live out in the pacific northwest 

beautiful wine country

para probably takes his privileged pacific roots for granted


----------



## Yasha (Jul 4, 2015)

He will be sorely missed.


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2015)

As I was telling Warudo, no matter how much Para hated on Rukia(likely because Para got fooled so much), that dude was a legendary troll the likes of which only appear once every 10 years.

But the truth was, Rukia actually meant a lot of what he said.


----------



## The World (Jul 4, 2015)

in tribute to rukia


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FdFhmRdBtno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 4, 2015)

I started marathoning this show called Defiance

it's pretty good for a syfy show


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2015)

I watched the 1st season of that show(which was decent), but for whatever reason, couldn't be bothered to watch the 2nd onwards.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> As I was telling Warudo, no matter how much Para hated on Rukia(likely because Para got fooled so much), that dude was a legendary troll the likes of which only appear once every 10 years.
> 
> But the truth was, Rukia actually meant a lot of what he said.



Para hates everybody.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 4, 2015)

I initially thought Spartacus was just built on shock value gained from gratuitous gore and sex scenes. I was wrong. It has a good story.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 4, 2015)

Does anybody here play RPGs?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2015)

the JRPG is my favorite genre


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Z-48u_uWMHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 5, 2015)

Warudo I'm sorry bud, I have to correct you but not even Rukia supported the Raptors. My apologies as well Detective.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 5, 2015)

Rukia is a Bucks fan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 5, 2015)

Exactly Yasha


----------



## Yasha (Jul 5, 2015)

What the heck? Xerxes in 300 looks like this in real life.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2015)

What up creeps?


----------



## The World (Jul 5, 2015)

stunna shit is flow magic


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]Z-48u_uWMHY[/YOUTUBE]



"WE GON BE AWWRIGHT"


----------



## Yasha (Jul 5, 2015)

Watching Big Bang Theory and I got all the jokes Sheldon made.


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> "WE GON BE AWWRIGHT"



There was like no instrumental flow to that song, at all. It was too uneven. 

That song was shit, not THE shit.

He had more flow on this Jay Rock track.

[YOUTUBE]3WxmtnfJPmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2015)

what do you mean instrumental flow

do you mean it didn't have backing music


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> what do you mean instrumental flow
> 
> do you mean it didn't have backing music



Instrumental flow as in the pace of the beats. It was too disjointed. Might as well have just spit the lyrics alone.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2015)

it's okay to be wrong, D


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> it's okay to be wrong, D



I imagine "It's okay to be wrong" is your personal motto now, huh?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 5, 2015)

Yasha said:


> What the heck? Xerxes in 300 looks like this in real life.



Yes, and he is very famous here.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2015)

Dumb and Dumber To: B-/B

Terminator Genisys review is in sig.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 5, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Yes, and he is very famous here.



Here as in US?


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Here as in US?



Mike is from Brazil, Yash.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> There was like no instrumental flow to that song, at all. It was too uneven.
> 
> That song was shit, not THE shit.



stay basic


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

and blue said:


> stay basic



Keep dancing to that salty beat, Juan


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 5, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Here as in US?



Brazil, the land of big butts.

He started his career as a soap opera actor, glad now he is taking new hights.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the JRPG is my favorite genre



I'm talking about getting a group of people, having a game master who narrates the story, roling the dice and stuff...


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2015)

Terminator Genesys

Lol. What a trainwreck of a movie. It was less so a Terminator film. More some weird Matrix hybrid. The script was stupid. The acting was bad and the action sequences were a joke. Terrible all round. 

E


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2015)

Is Rukia really gone.


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Is Rukia really gone.



End of an era, mate 

I'm gonna catch up with him in September, when he comes to Toronto for the TIFF, doe.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 5, 2015)

I tried listening to some of Para's music recommendations maybe it was my headphones but all I kept hearing was muffled sounds, static and noise


----------



## Slice (Jul 5, 2015)

Why doesn't he just come back after settling in?


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

Slice said:


> Why doesn't he just come back after settling in?



Said he wanted a fresh start, and will be more involved at work with the new transfer, so he won't have as much online time anymore. And ultimately, he said going out on a high note, is what he wanted.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 5, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Brazil, the land of big butts.
> 
> He started his career as a soap opera actor, glad now he is taking new hights.



I see. The guy in your avatar kind of looks like him, but then you know I am no good with recognizing white people's faces.




Ennoea said:


> Is Rukia really gone.



Enno, howdy? 




Detective said:


> End of an era, mate
> 
> I'm gonna catch up with him in September, when he comes to Toronto for the TIFF, doe.



Cool. Wish I could be there with you guys. Turning 30 in September.


----------



## Slice (Jul 5, 2015)

Wish him the best of luck from me.

Now I really am the oldest regular


----------



## Yasha (Jul 5, 2015)

Eh? I always thought you're a few years older than Rukia.


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

Slice said:


> Wish him the best of luck from me.
> 
> Now I really am the oldest regular



Will do, mein bruder. 

And yeah, it's basically:

Yourself
Speedy
Myself
Yasha

... now, as the oldfucks.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2015)

Slice is like 42; who he foolin'


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2015)

42,000, you mean


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

No Luc, Slice isn't as old as Ghost


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2015)

ghost is young af compared to slice


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 5, 2015)

No Thread For Old Men


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ghost is young af compared to slice



No, pretty sure Ghost is older. Slice will be 33 later this year, Ghost was already in his early 30's a couple of years ago iirc. He has to be at least 35-36ish or so.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 5, 2015)

Speedy seems to have fallen off the face of the Earth as well. 

Same with Titty.

Perhaps Titty = Speedy's dupe?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2015)

it would have been the other way around


----------



## Yasha (Jul 5, 2015)

What do ya know about dupe, Chee?


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

iirc, Chee left for the military. I don't think Stunna would pass their minimum fitness test, so he can't be Chee.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2015)

I didn't even notice Speedy missing till Yasha mentioned him tbh


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

Speedy is on vacation right now


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> No, pretty sure Ghost is older. Slice will be 33 later this year



33 million more like


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

Luc

:letgo


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2015)

>detective trying to hide slice's true age

are you also one of the Old Ones


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Speedy is on vacation right now



I still see him lurking tho


----------



## Slice (Jul 5, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> No Thread For Old Men



Post of the week.
No contest


----------



## Slice (Jul 5, 2015)

Speedy was last seen trolling the OP section.
He threw out a lot of high quality bait there lately


----------



## Slice (Jul 5, 2015)

To honour Rukia i will go and watch Jurassic World in an hour.


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

khris said:


> I still see him lurking tho



He always lurks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2015)

OP section is cancer, speedy should choose the location of his trolling sessions more wisely.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2015)

khris said:


> *OP section is cancer*, speedy should choose the location of his trolling sessions more wisely.



makes it a perfect fit for him


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

OP a shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2015)

Now is a good time as any to confess. I thought Rukia was a chick at first.


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

khris said:


> Now is a good time as any to confess. I thought Rukia was a chick at first.



Prime Rukia at his best


----------



## Yasha (Jul 5, 2015)

I remember Martial used to be straight before Chee toyed with him and then dumped him without leaving a word.




and blue said:


> I didn't even notice Speedy missing till Yasha mentioned him tbh



That dagger in the back.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2015)

I thought Enno was a chick, too


----------



## Yasha (Jul 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I thought Enno was a chick, too



Did you flirt with him?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2015)

Rukia and Eno didn't even try to act like girls wat o.O


----------



## Yasha (Jul 5, 2015)

and blue said:


> Rukia and Eno didn't even try to act like girls wat o.O



Lots of people thought I was a girl, too. Brought a smile to my face when I imagine the disappointed look on their face when they realize I am not.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2015)

khris said:


> Now is a good time as any to confess. I thought Rukia was a chick at first.


because...of his name...? otherwise i don't see any reason to think that


Stunna said:


> I thought Enno was a chick, too



...because of his kpop avatars...?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2015)

beats          me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2015)

I've been mistaken as one too

I even remember an awkward PM  I once received


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2015)

I thought Gesy was a woman, too; I guess it was the Princess Peach sets

I didn't send any PMs tho


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've been mistaken as one too
> 
> I even remember an awkward PM  I once received





Stunna said:


> I thought Gesy was a woman, too
> 
> I didn't send any PMs tho



That's cuz he is bitchmade, doe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah I can't think of a reason why. Tho I did think he was a chick when I first joined. Broke my heart when he said he didn't remember me


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2015)

.         .         .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I thought Gesy was a woman, too; I guess it was the Princess Peach sets
> 
> I didn't send any PMs tho



Wut's wrong with being fond of Princess Peach?





Detective said:


> That's cuz he is bitchmade, doe



I _was_ made by a couple of bitches...yes


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I _was_ made by a couple of bitches...yes



Your parents were two lesbians who got a sperm donor?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2015)

did I say there was something wrong with it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> did I say there was something wrong with it



Nah b, you tried to come at me, I'll let it slide this time, but next time you're catching these hands.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2015)

>letting Gesy talk to you like that

damn stunna, you gonna let that fly?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 5, 2015)

Wait, Chee wasn't a woman? Lol


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2015)

I don't know what's going on

why is Gesy upset


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Wait, Chee wasn't a woman? Lol



Female

But stunna likes to masquerade as her for reasons.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2015)

*A Clockwork Orange*

+decently paced plot
+ unexpectedly humorous given the tone
? I've been saying "No time for the ol' in and out, luv!" all weekend
- Wasn't particularly fond of the main character
-  Could have benefited from a tighter script

B

*Moneyball*

+Great chemistry between the main protagonist
+ Great acting(Jonah Hill in particular doesn't seem like someone you'd expect to kill dramatic roles, but that he does again and again)
+ They managed to make a movie about the business end of Baseball interesting

A-


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2015)

> Moneyball
> 
> +Great chemistry between the main protagonist
> + Great acting(Jonah Hill in particular doesn't seem like someone you'd expect to kill dramatic roles but that he does again and again)
> ...





good


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2015)

>Clockwork Orange rated lower than Moneyball

popcorn.gif


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2015)

Stunna posted exactly what I was gonna post rofl


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2015)

The rating is based on my enjoyment not the quality of the film per se...

Save the popcorn gif for when I watch 2001 tonight.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2015)

Gesy you ain't gotta confirm with us u basic, we already know dawg


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2015)

But "B" is a good score though



I respect the quality and the running themes, it just didn't make as good of impression to me as it did to you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2015)

Stunna, when are they gonna make live action Aladdin?

I wanna laugh at the white chick they give the role of Jasmine to; It'll prolly be Emma Stone w/ a tan.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2015)

.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2015)

i may finish 2001 tonight

just gotta steel myself


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2015)

finish it?

wait

you started and didn't finish it?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2015)

yes,          twice


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2015)

man that's a shame.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2015)

my resolve is weak but it's there
i'll finish it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2015)

Love it or hate it. The space scenes do drag out quite a bit. It didn't hurt my enjoyment of the film, but shit's annoying tbh.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2015)

you're just as terrible, Khris.


----------



## Slice (Jul 5, 2015)

Rating 2001 as anything lower than the max score is blasphemy

Also Jurassic World 3/5

I feel tempted to write a big review. Will probably do so tomorrow after work, it's late now and I need some sleep


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

Slice said:


> Rating 2001 as anything lower than the max score is blasphemy
> 
> Also Jurassic World 3/5
> 
> I feel tempted to write a big review. Will probably do so tomorrow after work, it's late now and I need some sleep



Slice pouring one out for his homie Rukia



Also Slice, real talk, I still think this is how you sound IRL when speaking English, mein bruder

[YOUTUBE]nOx_2dIg4Zo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2015)

Lol the impression i'm getting from most you is that 2001 isn't exactly the most exciting film created, maybe I should watch it while I still have the energy to.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2015)

not at all 

2001 starts with 20 minutes of chimps beating each other up and learning to use bones as weapons 

then it has another 10 minutes of watching spaceships drift as blue danube or something plays 

pulse-pounding stuff


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2015)

Gesy is going to dislike it in on his first viewing


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2015)

popcorn.gif


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2015)

actually all 2001 viewers

we should make a pool on this

what's the over under Gesy hates 2001 the first time?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> not at all
> 
> 2001 starts with 20 minutes of chimps beating each other up and learning to use bones as weapons
> 
> ...



this was true 

Wooooooo, zero gravity 

Honestly, I find the current mood to be quite beautiful, the orchestra is doing a good job.


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2015)

You mean 2012, right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2015)

Nah, he's talking about the sequel

Was this site just inaccessible for me?


----------



## teddy (Jul 5, 2015)

Nope              .


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 5, 2015)

*Jurassic World*

It was okay. All of the dinosaur stuff was cool and well done but I didn't care for most of the performances. Pratt was solid though. It was entertaining enough but I don't think I would revisit it.

3/5


*Transformers 5 Fast 7*

Probably one of the most over the top, outrageous movies I have ever seen. I didn't think they could get any more outlandish than Fast 6 but they definitely did. It was kind of fun but so unbelievable at times it was just laughable. Definitely could have reeled it in some and shortened it up a bit. The Paul Walker bit at the end was sad if a bit gay.

2.5/5


----------



## Yasha (Jul 5, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I _was_ made by a couple of bitches...yes



Don't call your father a bitch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2015)

My bad, yash


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2015)

I also don't really care for "2001" and am in the camp that believes the movie lost itself in its own special effects. Is it poetic? Visually striking? Does it have intriguing ideas? Absolutely. I don't mind its classic status, but I've always been bored whenever I've watched it. 

If I had a choice to watch "2001: A Space Odyssey" or "Galaxy of Terror", I'd take the movie with giant worm rape.


----------



## Shukumei (Jul 6, 2015)

I just saw San Andreas, without any expectations, trailers, or knowledge other than "disaster/earthquake movie". It was fairly entertaining, for what it was, though I had originally expected it to be more tragic, and less all-the-main-characters-have-plot-shield. I don't know, it was like, a more "family friendly" disaster movie, if you can say that about something where there's so much (gorgeous CGI) death and destruction? Though it wasn't particularly gory. 

All in all, I much prefer films like Deep Impact or The Abyss to this (from what I remember, anyway - I may be looking at them more favorably now than at the time? my memory sucks) ... but it took up 90 minutes of my time, and a relative of mine wanted to see it. I suppose the directors knew exactly what the audience wanted, and gave it to them, nothing new or exciting. Maybe this is like the Transformers of disaster movies?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)

Stunna, which version of Blade Runner would you recommend?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)

the final cut


----------



## Ae (Jul 6, 2015)

The white guilt & oppression is getting out of hand


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> you're just as terrible, Khris.



Movie: look, it's space and stuff. 

I didn't say I hate it tho 




Slice said:


> Rating 2001 as anything lower than the max score is blasphemy
> 
> Also Jurassic World 3/5
> 
> I feel tempted to write a big review. Will probably do so tomorrow after work, it's late now and I need some sleep



2001 gets a max score cuz of special effects alone.


----------



## Karasu (Jul 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna, which version of Blade Runner would you recommend?



Wait a sec...you haven't watched Blade Runner before?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 6, 2015)

Me either


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)

**


----------



## Parallax (Jul 6, 2015)

that's not surprising


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2015)

Rukia is really gone ? I guess since his movie decimated the Avengers he no longer want to associate with us common folks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Wait a sec...you haven't watched Blade Runner before?



nope, but I've been watching a lot of classics lately and it was only a matter of time before this was rectified.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

Luc all these summer kpaawp vids are sexy as fuck 

the thirst has been quenched 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4sN05-xIs4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sna6j078eOw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9-TIy7WPQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

hey stunna is that movie the Longest Ride any good?

you would know about this booshit


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)

warudo         pls


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 6, 2015)

*Mad Max: Fury Road*

A little weird at first but once it finds it's rhythm and settles in it is quite enjoyable. Most notable was the style and action. Both very well done throughout the entire movie. I can't say that it is a movie I will be telling everyone about with great enthusiasm but so far one of the better movies of the year. This is why I give things a chance. Wasn't something I thought I would like but I could see myself watching it again.

4/5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)

ae said:


> The white guilt & oppression is getting out of hand



Yeah, it's funny how those responsible feels no guilt but those who have nothing to do with the issue do. Also, as long as it remains a touchy subject the problems will remain.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 6, 2015)

we get it massarace you wish u was white


----------



## Slice (Jul 6, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> *Mad Max: Fury Road*
> 
> A little weird at first but once it finds it's rhythm and settles in it is quite enjoyable. Most notable was the style and action. Both very well done throughout the entire movie. I can't say that it is a movie I will be telling everyone about with great enthusiasm but so far one of the better movies of the year. This is why I give things a chance. Wasn't something I thought I would like but I could see myself watching it again.
> 
> 4/5



Did you see any of the original trilogy?


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 6, 2015)

Slice said:


> Did you see any of the original trilogy?



Nope.......


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 6, 2015)

God fucking dammit, they robbed my sister while she accompanied me walking the dogs.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> God fucking dammit, they assaulted my sister while she accompanied me walking the dogs.



You are a terrible brother from this statement I can infer you ran away leaving your sister behind.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure how could infer that at all from what i said.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 6, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> God fucking dammit, they robbed my sister while she accompanied me walking the dogs.



Is she okay?

Mexico OP


----------



## Slice (Jul 6, 2015)

You phrased that strangely.
Since she was with you weren't you both robbed?
Or did you simply have nothing worth taking on you?

How is she? Was anything valuable stolen?


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah, they only stole her pursue and then they ran away.


----------



## Karasu (Jul 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> nope, but I've been watching a lot of classics lately and it was only a matter of time before this was rectified.



That's cool. It's just kind of interesting to see if people prefer this version, or the others that have Deckard's narration. 

I was so used to the narration that the the film seems odd without it. But I definitely see what people like about TFC.


*
@ Samavarti - that's crazy. Nobody was hurt, right? *


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2015)

those god dang bullies, someone should teach them a lesson


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)

unfortunate situation

But I laughed at Huey's post


----------



## Karasu (Jul 6, 2015)

OK  who the hell's joyriding VBD's account. 

...it's that or they lost one hell of a bet.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 6, 2015)

Slice said:


> You phrased that strangely.
> Since she was with you weren't you both robbed?
> Or did you simply have nothing worth taking on you?
> 
> How is she? Was anything valuable stolen?



I never carry anything when walking the dogs,  aside from straps, which is probably why i have never been bothered and sister was a bit behind me, first i heard my dogs barking and a guy with a machete who was behind the coffee plants, and i though my dogs  were attacking a coffee cuter,  then i tried to make my dogs follow me, then i began  hearing my sisters screaming and i took me a while to realize what was happening, till  i saw my sister ran i my direction and saw two guys wearing balaclavas with machetes pointed at me, who then decided to ran in the opposite direction me and my sister were going.


----------



## Slice (Jul 6, 2015)

Fuck...

Thats harsh man. Glad you two are safe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah, that's some rough stuff

Now that you're both safe, I hope your sister didn't lose anything _too_ valuable.


----------



## Detective (Jul 6, 2015)

Holy shit Sama, I am just thankful first and foremost that both of you were unharmed.

I am assuming that going to the police will not do much in your town?


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 6, 2015)

I think the only thing of value was her  cellphone, and i won't be able to use that route when walking the dogs ever again, which is a pity since i really liked it, and i was good exercise for the dogs.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Holy shit Sama, I am just thankful first and foremost that both of you were unharmed.
> 
> I am assuming that going to the police will not do much in your town?



Police is fucking useless, not point wasting time contacting them, we just blocked the cellphone so they won't be able to use it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2015)

@Sama, that's awful man.


----------



## Karasu (Jul 6, 2015)

Fuuuuuuuuck. What a bunch of shit.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

is your sister a kid?

I hope she isn't traumatized

stay safe sama


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 6, 2015)

The World said:


> is your sister a kid?
> 
> I hope she isn't traumatized
> 
> stay safe sama



She is eighteen, she was quite scared at moment but she is fine now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2015)

Wtf with a machete??

Glad you're safe man. If you have your health then the rest is replacable.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm glad both of you are alright

Mexico OP indeed


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

Should carry a gun on you next time


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 6, 2015)

sama, my sympathies, i'm glad you're both okay


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 6, 2015)

Guns are awesome.


*Pitch Perfect 2*

More or less the same as the first. Some catchy music and a few funny moments but also a lot of misses on the comedy and on the music as well. Some fine women though and the new addition to the group was super cute. Solid entertainment.

3/5


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 6, 2015)

The World said:


> Luc all these summer kpaawp vids are sexy as fuck
> 
> the thirst has been quenched
> 
> ...



aside from parts of the girls day vid, the only one i thought was notably sexy was the sistar one when they brought the yoga pants out 

what surprised me was that i didn't hate these songs or think they were terrible. i wasn't too sorry when they stopped, but they actually weren't really bad. they were...all right. that's new, for kpop


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

yoga pants booty shake OP 

except for Dasom her booty flat as fuck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)

aren't they..all..flat?


----------



## teddy (Jul 6, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> I never carry anything when walking the dogs,  aside from straps, which is probably why i have never been bothered and sister was a bit behind me, first i heard my dogs barking and a guy with a machete who was behind the coffee plants, and i though my dogs  were attacking a coffee cuter,  then i tried to make my dogs follow me, then i began  hearing my sisters screaming and i took me a while to realize what was happening, till  i saw my sister ran i my direction and saw two guys wearing balaclavas with machetes pointed at me, who then decided to ran in the opposite direction me and my sister were going.



Holy shit this is fierce. at least neither of you were hurt in the encounter


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> aren't they..all..flat?



i assume warudo is making allowances for them being korean


----------



## Detective (Jul 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> aren't they..all..flat?



Gesy with dat pre-Christopher Columbus world-is-flat observation.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

gesy would be just like chris and wipe out all the savages instead of experiencing the buffet of fine kpop indian booty


----------



## Detective (Jul 6, 2015)

Gesy not about that broadening dicklomatic relations life


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

should find a smiley to code the word :dicklomatic for


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jul 6, 2015)

Glad you're safe Sama, you didn't deserve that

That should have been some other regular



Parallax said:


> we get it massarace you wish u was white



shut the fuck up


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)

is you mad


or nah


----------



## Yasha (Jul 6, 2015)

CNN?


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Doesn't need to be big, but a nice shape would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> And y'all already know I'll accept booty of every shade



































kaypawp was not a mistake


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2015)

Flat butts are hot!!


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)

so obnoxious...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> Flat butts are hot!!


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> Flat butts are hot!!



this is the summer

i bask in the sun not the *shade*


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)

Can someone resize this into an avatar for meh?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jul 6, 2015)

Would split that divide deeper/wider than the North and South Korean border



And here you go Gesy,


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2015)

You guys better be kidding about getting boners or I am going to report you!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Would split that divide deeper/wider than the North and South Korean border
> 
> 
> 
> And here you go Gesy,


Group hug you guys



And yeah, who knew these girls could be so nasty


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

yellow fever OP


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)

Signature size OP


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)

aaaand warudo's back on the ignore list


----------



## Yasha (Jul 6, 2015)

This thread has gone to dog.

Bye.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 6, 2015)

The hell is going on here?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)

welcome to the rate thread


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Signature size OP





Stunna said:


> welcome to the rate thread


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

bosksnob lurking

hide yo kids hide yo wife


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> aaaand warudo's back on the ignore list


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

hey D

nature scary


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 6, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> You guys better be kidding about getting boners or I am going to report you!



This man right here know what's up. I could show some real good Brazilian asses, but as you're all mediocre here I'll let you feast on these bland ass bitches.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jul 6, 2015)

The World said:


> hey D
> 
> nature scary



Yo for real, I was legit shook when I saw that massive fucking lightning storm occuring in the middle of that Chile volcano exploding.

That was some scary shit


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> This man right here know what's up. I could show some real good Brazilian asses, but as you're all mediocre here I'll let you feast on these bland ass bitches.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yo for real, I was legit shook when I saw that massive fucking lightning storm occuring in the middle of that Chile volcano exploding.
> 
> That was some scary shit



a part of me wants to get hit by lightning so I can finally become the flash 

part of me just wants to get hit just to  say i survived


----------



## Parallax (Jul 6, 2015)

warudo if you don't resize that shit you know they finna ban that shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)

They usually just spoiler tag it for you ... 

But yeah, please resize


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 6, 2015)

Warudo's sigs are always on adblock anyway.


----------



## Detective (Jul 6, 2015)

The World said:


> a part of me wants to get hit by lightning so I can finally become the flash
> 
> part of me just wants to get hit just to  say i survived



Man, I wish comic science actually existed in this world


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah it would be cool if radiation gives you cool powers instead of cancer.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Man, I wish comic science actually existed in this world



If that existed I would be in doubt between the Flash's lightning or Spidey's mutated spider.


----------



## Detective (Jul 6, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> If that existed I would be in doubt between the Flash's lightning or Spidey's mutated spider.



Flash is so OP



I would love to have powers similar to Jamie Madrox, tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> If that existed I would be in doubt between the Flash's lightning or Spidey's mutated spider.



Spidey's power is cool, but Flash''s power would save a lot on transportation.


----------



## Detective (Jul 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Spidey's power is cool, but Flash''s power would save a lot on transportation.



Flash has so many subset abilities due to his speed, too.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 6, 2015)

Ever since reading Miracleman the idea of irl superpowers just seems like a terrible idea


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Flash is so OP
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have powers similar to Jamie Madrox, tho



Yeah, I think I'd choose to be the Flash as well.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 6, 2015)

I'd choose Spidey's powers every time


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)

same           .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)

actually nvm; not smart enough to create webshooters


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Ever since reading Miracleman the idea of irl superpowers just seems like a terrible idea



What happens in Miracleman?



Stunna said:


> actually nvm; not smart enough to create webshooters



Then be the Tobey Maguire kind


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

fuck you para-stunna


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2015)

I'd choose a power ring every time 

power ring OP

power ring + Ion


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 6, 2015)

wouldn't even need the webshooters. Give me the acrobatics wall crawling and precog


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)

yeah, actually, I'd go with Spidey's powers after all


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> wouldn't even need the webshooters. Give me the acrobatics wall crawling and precog



I would say "become a boxer" with these abilities, but doing so might get your mom killed or something...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 6, 2015)

On episode 11 of Sense8, so good before, even better now


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 6, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> On episode 11 of Sense8, so good before, even better now



How many times have you cried?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 6, 2015)

so many good moments


----------



## Jena (Jul 6, 2015)

*King Arthur* - Did you know Mads Mikkelsen was in this/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Ever since reading Miracleman the idea of irl superpowers just seems like a terrible idea




Oh come on Para. Imagine how wonderful it would be to fly!


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 7, 2015)

*Winter Sleep* ~ 9.5/10

Fantastic dialogues and characters, really deserved the Palme d'Or.

*Pastoral: To Die in the Country* ~ 8.5

Film is full of symbolism which i'm entirely  sure i get,  but nevertheless this is a great film, full os surreal imagery and stunning visuals.


----------



## Slice (Jul 7, 2015)

Best superpower to have would be telekinesis simply for the limitless application of the power. Why chose something like flight when you can just achieve the same thing with TK.

If it had to be something else i'd go with phasing




Parallax said:


> Ever since reading Miracleman the idea of irl superpowers just seems like a terrible idea



Totally.



~Gesy~ said:


> What happens in Miracleman?



It shows you what would happen if one person had such absolute power.
Its a classic. If you enjoy comics read it.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2015)

>implying gesy likes to read


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

I can confirm I like  to read but thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2015)

*Kung Fu Hustle* (rewatch)

this movie is hella underrated. it's a total masterpiece and one of the most fun movies ever but i never hear anyone talk about how amazing it is


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I can confirm I like  to read but thanks for the vote of confidence.



gesy you never talk about what you're reading
ever

it's time to either lay it out or admit you don't read


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2015)

I've never met anyone that didn't like that film


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2015)

well, that's something. it's hard to imagine someone so soulless they'd _dislike_ it. but i wanna hear more people say they like it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> gesy you never talk about what you're reading
> ever
> 
> it's time to either lay it out or admit you don't read



No one has besides Para


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

since when is Kung Fu hustle underrated? 

not our fault you barely out your teens and didn't watch this when it first came out


----------



## Slice (Jul 7, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I've never met anyone that didn't like that film



Women. Most of them.


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

makes me not want to meet german women even more now 

the girl from inglorious basterds was so cute doe 

and faora


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2015)

za warudo, who is that beautiful maidchen in your signature?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2015)

The World said:


> since when is Kung Fu hustle underrated?
> 
> not our fault you barely out your teens and didn't watch this when it first came out



what has that got to do with me thinking it's underrated based on how people don't mention it much as a movie they like a lot or one that's unusually fun/good


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

yovanna ventura









god bless dominican republic Murika


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2015)

i like the look on the dog's face


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

he gets free licks on that booty


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> what has that got to do with me thinking it's underrated based on how people don't mention it much as a movie they like a lot or one that's unusually fun/good



because it came out 10 years ago so it doesn't come up often unless someone is referencing asian kung fu cinema

 who are you talking to that have such low opinions of it?

because I would SI those RL people with the quickness


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2015)

How do you stay so hydrated Warudo?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2015)

The World said:


> because it came out 10 years ago so it doesn't come up often unless someone is referencing asian kung fu cinema
> 
> who are you talking to that have such low opinions of it?
> 
> because I would SI those RL people with the quickness



tfw i clarified three or four times that i'm not basing that on people dissing it but on no-one ever mentioning it

also people talk about martial arts movies, action movies, and action comedies all the time m8


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> How do you stay so hydrated Warudo?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> tfw i clarified three or four times that i'm not basing that on people dissing it but on no-one ever mentioning it
> 
> also people talk about martial arts movies, action movies, and action comedies all the time m8



because nobody talks about Chinese Cinema


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2015)

Parallax said:


> because nobody talks about Chinese Cinema



people mention ip man a lot 

plus donnie yen movies in general. people in the obd convo were talking about the iceman the other day


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2015)

I've never heard of anyone talk about chinese movies outside of Ipman and Ong Bak

2 films isn't really enough to constitute that the general populace knows much of anything about chinese cinema.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I've never heard of anyone talk about chinese movies outside of Ipman and Ong Bak
> 
> 2 films isn't really enough to constitute that the general populace knows much of anything about chinese cinema.





ong-bak is thai

also, in the mood for love. shaolin soccer gets regular mentions. more so than kung fu hustle, actually


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2015)

It's more the reverse here

but that should be obvious as to why


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 7, 2015)

This summer has been complete trash as for as tentpole films go.

Other than 'It Follows', 'Chappie' and 'Nightcrawler', 2015 has been an enormous dud for films so far.

*EDIT:* and shit, I just found out that Nightcrawler didn't even come out this year.

Also wanted to like 'Ex Machina' more than I did.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2015)

Do not group Hong Kong movies with Chinese movies you racists. Not all Chinese people are Chinese!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2015)

you didn't like Mad Max??


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh fuck. Yeah, 'Fury Road' was fucking killer.

Awesome vehicle design and OST.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> you didn't like Mad Max??



avatar/post synergy on fleek


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2015)

also thank god for SI


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2015)

Hong Kong cinema is different to chinese films. And the reason noone talks about it is because it's heavily censored and rather boring.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

Massacoon is pretty much the only person to hate on mad max


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2015)

2015 is a dud. Other than Mad Max. The last few months have been abysmal.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2015)

man you say that every year


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

this year it's a valid remark


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh fuck. Yeah, 'Fury Road' was fucking killer.
> 
> Awesome vehicle design and OST.



Yo Tetra, I imagine it's almost time for Tetra Jr. to be spawned, no?

Dat incoming Fatherhood review


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2015)

Pretty sure Tetra will be way too busy to waste his time here


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2015)

We're talking mainstream cinema para and you know it's true.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> We're talking mainstream cinema para and you know it's true.



Juan is saying mean things about you in Skype.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2015)

He always paints me as some cynical twat. But agrees that this year hasn't been great. Go figure.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2015)

further proof that skype is the devil


----------



## Karasu (Jul 7, 2015)

Luc/Gesy  what was the verdict on 2001. 



TetraVaal said:


> This summer has been complete trash as for as tentpole films go.
> 
> Other than 'It Follows', *'Chappie'* and 'Nightcrawler', 2015 has been an enormous dud for films so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Luc/Gesy  what was the verdict on 2001.


uh

i, uh, will finish it tomorrow


----------



## Karasu (Jul 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> uh
> 
> i, uh, will finish it tomorrow


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

I'll finish it tonight


----------



## Karasu (Jul 7, 2015)

fucking classic.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 7, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> He always paints me as some cynical twat. But agrees that this year hasn't been great. Go figure.



tbf, you have been saying the same thing about mainstream movies for quite a few years now.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2015)

han is talking shit about you in skype, eno.


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

Little by little, PBD is returning to his VBD form, via his vocabulary slipping back to normal.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 7, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> han is talking shit about you in skype, eno.



Maybe you ought to have renamed yourself shit stirrer by design...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2015)

I've never seen Han rock an actual Han Solo set


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I've never seen Han rock an actual Han Solo set



I rarely remember the connection


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2015)

Whose the girl in your set Gesy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

I dunno, some korean chick

warudo! who is this bitch?!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I dunno, some Korean chick
> 
> warudo! who is this bitch?!



We're going to fall out if you keep referring to women as "Bitches"!


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

Based on my research, it's a person called Jinju from a group called Wassup.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Maybe you ought to have renamed yourself shit stirrer by design...



There is no one as clever as you Han.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2015)

Finally checked out Chappie. I enjoyed it more than I expected to, given how much disdain I've seen it receive, but it was pretty confused and thin.


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I dunno, some korean chick
> 
> warudo! who is this bitch?!



Kim Nari 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq8qlX__Z1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Finally checked out Chappie. I enjoyed it more than I expected to, given how much disdain I've seen it receive, but it was pretty confused and thin.



I felt the same

I went in with the lowest of expectations and enjoyed it somewhat

it had potential if the screenplay/script made sense and the actors weren't so buffoonish


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

I understand the thugs are in the movie as a foil for the scientist dude-- giving chappie a sense of right and wrong, but I would have preferred if they were left out or at least given a smaller role.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2015)

I like how we were supposed to sympathize with them.


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

Gesy, fight me


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2015)

man, detective's already won


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

eh, mine still win imo


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2015)

D's quality is better, for one

shoulda' used mine


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> D's quality is better, for one
> 
> shoulda' used mine



tfw you realize I intentionally sabotaged him for this moment

He thought he was ahead of the game

But he didn't know I was Harrison Wells


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 7, 2015)

harrison wells more like harrison smells

ayyyyyy

somewhere in the timestream, wells sheds a tear over that epic burn


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> D's quality is better, for one
> 
> shoulda' used mine



Your second remark have me feeling skeptical of the validity of the first. 

I'll go back to take a look


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> harrison wells more like harrison smells
> 
> ayyyyyy
> 
> somewhere in the timestream, wells sheds a tear over that epic burn



It was me, Barry

It was me alllll along


----------



## Karasu (Jul 7, 2015)

The positive of Chappie was the CGI - gotta say I freaked a little over that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

Gesy about to be BTFO


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2015)

Detective whose that ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

dammit D, i'm suppose to be watching the film, but look what you got me sucked into!


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Detective whose that ?



Same chick from my avy. 

Also, Gesy


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

ah yes the wonderful minhee from stellar

she stacked


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

Gesy concedes by switching to other sources of material


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gesy concedes by switching to other sources of material



All Kpop stars

Nice try though


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

she know how to work the pole 



and pop the booty





and assess the stock of dem titties



and take part in group orgies? ho hey!


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

man I got so much influence here 

first I turned the rate the movie thread into a more casual thread with my spam banter

then turned it into a convo with my lesbian porn spamsuicide

now I turned into a sexy kpop spam thread 

whats next?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2015)

tfw warudo is proud of contributing to the thread's decay


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tfw warudo is proud of contributing to the thread's decay



tfw warudo is jerking off to himself, but doesn't realize that I was just trying to show Gesy up at his own game, and have nothing else invested in Kpop


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> tfw warudo is jerking off to himself, but doesn't realize that I was just trying to show Gesy up at his own game, and have nothing else invested in Kpop



likewise, I don't even know who these girls are, i'm just good at finding what i'm looking for.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tfw warudo is proud of contributing to the thread's decay



it used to be bad

and now it's become this...


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

In other news, Jared from the Subway commercials was involved in a connection to a child pornography ring


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> In other news, Jared from the Subway commercials was involved in a connection to a child pornography ring



The subway diet can only do so much.


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

it was actually pretty stale in it's first incarnation

boring stiff reviews from stunna and chee and MH


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 7, 2015)

The World said:


> man I got so much influence here
> 
> first I turned the rate the movie thread into a more casual thread with my spam banter
> 
> ...



That's because I'm letting you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2015)

The World said:


> I started posting in a thread dedicating to reviewing movies and everyone was reviewing movies; it was mad boring, so I started to shit post


**


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 7, 2015)

Was the actual convo thread in this section ever active?


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Was the actual convo thread in this section ever active?



In a word, no.

Mider T and Blitzmaru keep randomly trying to revive it every 6 months, but it always ends in failure for them, though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

I gotta go in the original thread and pinpoint when the change occured.


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I gotta go in the original thread and pinpoint when the change occured.



I think it happened around 2011 or 2012, coincidentally around the time CMX and I started having random multiple page convos with each other in basically every KT section thread. 

CMX


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

CMX definitely had a helping hand

the shitposting we use to do


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh yeah CMX used to spam a lot too.

Is warudo taking the credit for his work?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2015)

it can't all be blamed on warudo

but it can still be blamed


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

stunna you can't throw shade at a shademassa


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u8mheM2Hrg[/YOUTUBE]

big hero 6 IRL


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2015)

i honestly thought we hit rock bottom months ago

but nope


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

America was fucked the moment they made that challenge

Japan gonna Gundam the fuck out of them


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

para washed up since 2011


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 7, 2015)

Para is busy planning his gay wedding.:33


----------



## Jena (Jul 7, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i honestly thought we hit rock bottom months ago
> 
> but nope



rock bottom objectively was the brad pitt discussion that lasted 3 threads


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

Jena said:


> rock bottom objectively was the brad pitt discussion that lasted 3 threads



Jena, nooooooooooooo

Don't summon that convo back by typing it's name


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

Also Jena, 

Slow West, doe

God damn, that ending


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2015)

i like the edit added at the end of that rant


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

Seriously do not click unless you can somehow be sure you will sleep okay tonight

Why?

Why Earth?

Why does your fucking oceans contain such things the deeper you get in them?


----------



## Jena (Jul 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Seriously do not click unless you can somehow be sure you will sleep okay tonight
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



[youtube]11K8RRj8w-M[/youtube]

This applies to whatever the fuck that squid-thing is too


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

Slow West was so good 

actually felt sorry for the boy by the end 

girl was such a catch to a tiny penis scotsman


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

Jena said:


> [youtube]11K8RRj8w-M[/youtube]
> 
> This applies to whatever the fuck that squid-thing is too



For real

I will go to the beach, inland, attached to some lake or something.

But fuck going swimming to the Ocean

NOPE NOPE NOPE


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

when chickens come in my house

they get ate

when pigs come in my house

they on the plate


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Seriously do not click unless you can somehow be sure you will sleep okay tonight
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



wtf?? was it the camera moving too fast or that hideous thing???


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

Fuck my life, if it's the latter


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

D

you ever see those misleading thumbnails when you see a close up on a shark head with full jaws open like he just ate a cow?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHih0KrwcgE[/YOUTUBE]

this thumbnail did not mislead me at all

it scared me to my core

these guys are crazy 

jaws would have swallowed that tugboat whole


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

The World said:


> D
> 
> you ever see those misleading thumbnails when you see a close up on a shark head with full jaws open like he just ate a cow?
> 
> ...



God damn it white people, why u do this?


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

you think that's scary?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Fuck my life, if it's the latter



Still, there are stranger things

[youtube]ylp3ZCJiBIk[/youtube]


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5gEiZ3FlMng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

how much were you paid by ublock to say that

detectiveprogressive


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2015)

The World said:


> how much were you paid by ublock to say that
> 
> detectiveprogressive



It's free!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]_ghQ9CFveeE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Z3vMy8P1mB0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ckuihFjhHuI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]WDkwFzmJTk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> It's free!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_ghQ9CFveeE[/YOUTUBE]




damn thats fucked up

seeing his grandchildren wipe their ass

forced to become a pedo


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2015)

i wonder if soemthing similar happened to massacoon and gesy


----------



## Ae (Jul 8, 2015)

*The Big Lebowski* (1998): Decent 5

Goodman ruined every scene he was in


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2015)

massapedo reaffirms his awfulness

just another day in KT town


----------



## Slice (Jul 8, 2015)

Those toilet paper commercials are hilarious


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 8, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> it used to be bad
> 
> and now it's become this...



this is clearly better than some of the other options


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2015)

ae said:


> *The Big Lebowski* (1998): Decent 5



Out of 10? Come the fuck on man.



> Goodman ruined every scene he was in


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 8, 2015)

*2001: A Space Odyssey*

since i can't criticise this film for not doing something that it wasn't trying to do, i'll just say that it's a visual masterpiece 



khris said:


> Out of 10? Come the fuck on man.



>paying any attention to masterrace's opinions

you dun goofed


----------



## Detective (Jul 8, 2015)

ae said:


> I'm glad Rachel Dolezal & Caitlyn Jenner happened because now I can identify myself as a white man.



HE FUCKING ADMITS IT

FINALLY

JUSTICA


----------



## Taleran (Jul 8, 2015)

So good.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2015)

uh, sure, Tal


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2015)

Why is he even bringing up Tree of Life, this guy sounds like a bitter old fart


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2015)

Hot Tub Time Machine 2: D+/C-

While I chuckled enough, most of the jokes were lifted from the first film.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Why is he even bringing up Tree of Life, this guy sounds like a bitter old fart



iunno

this is another recent article of his


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2015)

all that article did was make me realize how awesome Darren Aronofsky is


----------



## Jena (Jul 9, 2015)

Taleran said:


> So good.



I HATE to use this argument, but it needs to be said: this is a movie for children.

When the premise is "you have emotions inside of you controlling your actions," that's something digestable kids can dig into. Why the fuck would a Pixar movie be like "actually children, you're motivated by a complex web of primal, physiological, environmental, and emotional forces that are in turn influenced by your mental and physical health." It's a fucking movie. If this is the premise they're going with, they can't pack in every possible emotion a human could have ? it's too complicated and makes no sense.

I...kind of (?) get his point with children's movies showing only virtuous heroes because that _is_ a Disney trope but at the same time I can think of plenty of recent (and older) kids movies that have gray hereos or playful heroes or what not. I mean fuck Woody from Toy Story tries to toy-murder Buzz because he's jealous of him. And shit, Dreamwork's entire model is based around the goofy, outcast hero who is usually motivated by mischievousness. 

If he didn't like this movie he didn't like it, sure. But his arguments don't really make any sense.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2015)

yeah, what she said!


----------



## Ae (Jul 9, 2015)

Solution: Stop watching kids movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2015)

Ouch you guys forgot about Rukia that quick, you guys are upsetting me!


----------



## Slice (Jul 9, 2015)

ae said:


> Solution: Stop watching kids movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2015)

Guys trainwreck has 100% on Rotten Tomatoes something is fishy, I'm just waiting for MH, Slice, Para or Lucaniel review of the film before I make my final judgement.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2015)

man, who was it that was really pushing these Screen Junkies Movie Fights a while back? Massacoon?

I don't know how you continuously watch these things, man


----------



## Ae (Jul 9, 2015)

It was Grape. 

I don't watch that gay shit. I was the one that said they have basic taste and you agreed.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2015)

oh


----------



## Ae (Jul 9, 2015)

Saw a few episodes of Mushishi this morning, disappointed it's not as interesting as I thought it'd be.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2015)

that's near the top of my to-watch list, anime-wise

after finishing Utena ofc


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2015)

i've already made my peace that you will never finish Utena


----------



## Ae (Jul 9, 2015)

Had to google Utena, the art looks like shit.

I don't like ugly animes.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2015)

it's all good bruh you ain't gotta make excuses


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2015)

ae said:


> Utena's art looks like shit



Was thinking the same


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2015)

I know Gesy and Massarace wouldn't like Utena which is why I didn't recommend it to you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks bro


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2015)

of course Gesy, I got yo back


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2015)

fuck you para


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 9, 2015)

*The Virgin Spring*: 4/5 Great film but I wish I never saw it. 


*Whiplash:* 3/5


*Winter's Bone* 3.5/5


*Mad Max: Fury Road* 4/5 Lives up to the hype for sure. Best action film I've ever seen! 


*Pierriot Goes Wild* 3/5. Nice to look at but I didn't care for the romance in this at all.


*[White House Down*: 3/5. Really fun movie.


*Apocalypse Now Redux:*  4.5/5


*The Seventh Seal*: 4.5/5 . This is the movie that got me interested in Berman. 


*Alien*: 2.5/5. I can't enjoy horror films with stupid characters.


*Jagten* : Really difficult to watch. One of my worst nightmares come to life *shivers*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2015)

Currently, I honestly enjoy anime that have dark and serious tones. Say what you will about Attack on Titan, but the way they handle the death of fallen soldiers and the toll it takes on a comrade's psyche feels very natural.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2015)

The best action film you've ever seen gets a 4/5?

And Alien has stupid characters?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> *The Virgin Spring*: 4/5 Great film but I wish I never saw it.
> 
> 
> *Whiplash:* 3/5
> ...


lemme just quote this for posterity


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2015)

Greatest action film is only a notch above White House Down


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2015)

good looking out stunna


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 9, 2015)

>Dallas letting Kane into the ship was stupid.

>Kane touching the egg was stupid.

>Not freezing Kane after the face hugger left him was stupid.

I couldn't even finish it. Such a bad movie


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2015)

I've seen countless people praise Alien for its authentic feeling characters and interactions, but this is the first time I've seen someone shit on Alien over its characters


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2015)

The World said:


> fuck you para



My brother saw me post and thought this was Iggy Azalea.   Correcting him would open up more questions than I care to answer, so I just went with it.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 9, 2015)

The character's themselves were fun tbh. But bar Ripley, they were all idiots.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 9, 2015)

Good ratings Pseudo. I like Alien(hate the sequel), but I understand your point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2015)

it's expected to have dumb characters in horror flicks in order for the  death toll to go up.


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> My brother saw me post and thought this was Iggy Azalea.   Correcting him would open up more questions than I care to answer, so I just went with it.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 9, 2015)

I have no beef with anyone that says Solaris is boring. I enjoyed it but man that movie was slooooooww. 

thanks for seeing my point liverbird.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 9, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> I have no beef with anyone that says Solaris is boring. I enjoyed it but man that movie was slooooooww.
> 
> thanks for seeing my poin liverbird.



Hey Pseudo look out for Stunna, he said he wants to smack you.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2015)

you're the worst kind of person; I ain't even say that smh


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2015)

I heard Stunna say he wanted to rape pseudo's ugly ass newborns


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 9, 2015)

Para have you seen Fanny & Alexander? Do you know where I can watch it, with english subs?

The 5hr version btw.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2015)

no i haven't seen it yet.  You'd have to dl it or if you wanna stream it I know Hulu Plus has it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 9, 2015)

i like how pseudo managed to distract you all with his weird ratings from the fact that the scenario in jagten is his personal worst nightmare

further proof that he's a masterrace dupe


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 9, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> thanks for seeing my point liverbird.


btw you should think about how far into the badlands you've gone, if liverbird is the only one agreeing with you

that's spine-chilling


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2015)

westeros.org

FMA '03 finally gonna be on blu-ray 

dis collector's edition price tho...

westeros.org


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 9, 2015)

*Ghost in the Shell: Arise 01*

while i love gits and thus enjoyed it just for all the cool shit, this wasn't that great, mostly bc the eventual conspiracy that was unveiled involved mostly characters we hadn't encountered before, and the whole plot was kind of dumped in explanatory exposition after an episode that mostly consisting of kusanagi jumping from dead end to dead end. gotta integrate the conspiracy into the plot more, like any classic hardboiled/detective novel would


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 9, 2015)

*Force Majeure* ~ 8/10

Movie has a rather dark sense of humor at times, dialogues and characters were quite good.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QVMUPZm04MA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Ghost in the Shell: Arise 01*
> 
> while i love gits and thus enjoyed it just for all the cool shit, this wasn't that great, mostly bc the eventual conspiracy that was unveiled involved mostly characters we hadn't encountered before, and the whole plot was kind of dumped in explanatory exposition after an episode that mostly consisting of kusanagi jumping from dead end to dead end. gotta integrate the conspiracy into the plot more, like any classic hardboiled/detective novel would



are you watching the 4 Part OVA or the tv series?

because the TV version is confusing as fuck and edited poorly as if to be incoherent on purpose

like lots of gaps that only make the slightest inkling of sense if you've already watched the OVA


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2015)

I wish sama had more presence

so he could wipe away pseudo's bad reviews with his good ones


----------



## Detective (Jul 9, 2015)

I wish Rukia had more presence here too

But we all know why that won't happen now


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 9, 2015)

I wouldn't really call a single line of vague comments a "good review".

Though i would have thought people in this thread would have become impervious to bad reviews long time ago.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 9, 2015)

The World said:


> are you watching the 4 Part OVA or the tv series?
> 
> because the TV version is confusing as fuck and edited poorly as if to be incoherent on purpose
> 
> like lots of gaps that only make the slightest inkling of sense if you've already watched the OVA



i watched ghost pain on netflix. it was one 58 minute long episode. so i'm guessing it was the ova version


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2015)

I was planning on seeing "The Gallows", but it's getting shit reviews and I don't really want to watch another shitty found footage movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2015)

you've probably shown wise judgment, Martial


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 9, 2015)

geh, found footage


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 9, 2015)

Watched Furious 7 in its entirety finally

Rating: Buy that shit on Blu-Ray

I love what the franchise is now. Its fun and over the top. Most importantly it knows what its supposed to be. I can marathon these movies with friends and just have a great time


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2015)

Hannibal was crazy


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2015)

"Fast and the Furious 8" should be a found footage flick.


----------



## Ae (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey Para, have you ever moan along to the Hannibal opening credit?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2015)

what the fuck?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jul 10, 2015)

Maybe hum is more appropriate


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 10, 2015)

nah you meant moan


----------



## Jena (Jul 10, 2015)

The Archie relaunch comic is really good


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 10, 2015)

Jena said:


> The Archie relaunch comic is really good


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 10, 2015)

Watching The Men Who Stare At Goats tonight


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2015)

*Annabelle*

-terrible acting all around
-highly cliche 
- not at all scary
? the doll doesn't get any sex scenes in this

D-

*2001: A Space Odyssey *

+ trippy visuals; Visuals was obviously the main priority
+ creepy tone
-Not something I can watch with those who doesn't have a certain interest in the aesthetics of film 
? Not sure if it was done on purpose, but the characters  showed little to no emotion at all, with the AI seeming a little more human
? The Protagonist 2+ minutes Psychedelic trip down a wormhole doesn't lead to a magical time cube..library..thing.. in this 

B


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)

> -Not something I can watch with those who doesn't have a certain interest in the aesthetics of film


...


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2015)

who cares if you can't watch it with others

I mean most of us watch films by ourselves a majority of a time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Annabelle*
> 
> -terrible acting all around
> -highly cliche
> ...


Gesy it's truly upsetting you gave 2001 a B, but not everyone could understand the masterpiece of that film I guess


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> who cares if you can't watch it with others
> 
> I mean most of us watch films by ourselves a majority of a time.



I agree with you, I just feel it was worth pointing out that this film  isn't for everyone.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2015)

I wouldn't wanna watch films with someone that doesn't like 2001


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)

dis      shade


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2015)

it's also true


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2015)

What shade?

Shut the hell up, Stunna


----------



## Ae (Jul 10, 2015)

Same

I don't trust or respect any fuckboi that doens't like 2001


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)

why are you telling me to shut the hell up; I was talking about the shade Para was throwing your way

smdh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2015)

But I don't dislike 2001


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 10, 2015)

2001 is 100% certified 10/10 material. Anyone who thinks otherwise doesn't know jack about movies and can fuck off.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)

these are all highly reasonable reactions


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> 2001 is 100% certified 10/10 material. Anyone who thinks otherwise doesn't know jack about movies and can fuck off.



Agreed without all profanity tho


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 10, 2015)

You will find that profanity is often the key to get through a lot of people here


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2015)

I wasn't sure if Liver was being sarcastic, now I can laugh harder.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2015)

I wasn't throwing any shade at Gesy.

A B clearly shows liked it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> -Not something I can watch with those who doesn't have a certain interest in the aesthetics of film


i don't understand why this is a minus


> ? The Protagonist 2+ minutes Psychedelic trip down a wormhole doesn't lead to a magical time cube..library..thing.. in this


hahahaha i was thinking this when i saw it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 10, 2015)

also liverbird just turned 2001 into the worst movie of all time by himself

that is impressive

in a terrible kind of way


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Hannibal was crazy


This is still the best in my book.

[YOUTUBE]dMNTL3nN1Ls[/YOUTUBE]

I fucking love Chilton.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)

Rukia's back?


----------



## Ae (Jul 10, 2015)

Is that old skool Alicia Keys?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)

it's Zoe Kravitz lol smh


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2015)

I saw Terminator tonight Stunna.  It was pretty bad.  San Andreas, Jurassic World, Age of Ultron, and Fast and the Furious were all better.  Worst blockbuster of the summer maybe?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)

probably so

no movie so far this summer has made me regret wasting money so badly


----------



## Ae (Jul 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> it's Zoe Kravitz lol smh



mulattos man...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2015)

ae said:


> Hey Para, have you ever moan along to the Hannibal opening credit?


[YOUTUBE]rJ07nxw88gQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jul 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Rukia's back?



Detective troll success!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> probably so
> 
> no movie so far this summer has made me regret wasting money so badly



I told ya.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)

you told me what


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi plebs, how's everything going on shitty taste land? Gonna watch Mockingjay part 1 now. What did you think?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> you told me what



That that movie was bad. But you turned my advice down.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)

I knew it was going to be bad


----------



## Detective (Jul 10, 2015)

Bitch, you know you were legit sad at the prospect of Rukia's departure forever. And the concept of never being on the receiving end of one of his dubious comments again.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I knew it was going to be bad



You should learn a lesson and listen to my advice when I'm kind, merciful and generous to be giving some. It doesn't happen everyday.


----------



## Ae (Jul 10, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Hi plebs, how's everything going on shitty taste land? Gonna watch Mockingjay part 1 now. What did you think?



I'm not going to finish that franchise

Stopped at Catching Fire


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)

same; that series feels dated af already


----------



## Detective (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah right Para, you even changed the thread title after I got you shook as well.

Warudo got got the worst, doe


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 10, 2015)

ae said:


> I'm not going to finish that franchise
> 
> Stopped at Catching Fire





Stunna said:


> same; that series feels dated af already



How do you rate it from 1 to 10?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)

The Hunger Games - 7/10

Catching Fire - 5/10


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 10, 2015)

You didn't watch Mockingjay part 1?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)

no, I was done after the second one

plus I read Mockingjay and it's my least favorite of the books, so there's no way I'm watching the movies


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)

that's        nice


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 10, 2015)

A have a friend who read all the books and he said the last one is the least eventful. But it seems they are changing that in the movie.


----------



## Jena (Jul 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> no, I was done after the second one
> 
> plus I read Mockingjay and it's my least favorite of the books, so there's no way I'm watching the movies



I will say that the movie was a MILLION times better than the book (first time in my life I've uttered that sentence). It spiced it up a good deal, and because the movie wasn't stuck in her head it was less of her moping around doing nothing and more of what was happening to other characters.



Mike and His Friends said:


> A have a friend who read all the books and he said the last one is the least eventful. But it seems they are changing that in the movie.



The last book is...weird. Absolutely nothing happens for the first half and then the second half tries to cram a bunch of stuff in. I didn't loathe it as much as a lot of people did, but it was definitely a mess tbh. 

The HG movies seem to be better the worse the book is. The first book is the best of the series, but I didn't really like the movie. Catching Fire was better than the first movie, and Mockingjay Part I was a bit better than that IMHO. So I will give credit to the filmmakers for improving.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah, I don't feel like super excited for this, I watch it as a way to kill time because it's still fun to some extent.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 10, 2015)

movie is pretty much like the book.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2015)

Jurassic World: C+/B-

Watched it with my Dad. My opinions mostly remain the same, but I will concede that the special effects felt...better this time around. I didn't find them to be so hollow for some reason.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

Maybe it was a breath of fresh air after Terminator 5

although that movie had some neat effects in the beginning

if only Salvation looked like the beginning of Genisys


----------



## Ae (Jul 11, 2015)

I didn't _love_ T1 and T2, so I'm going to skip the rest of that too.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

If you didn't love T1 or T2, you've clearly got bad taste, so you might enjoy the rest of the franchise


----------



## Ae (Jul 11, 2015)

Schwarzenegger was terrible casting

Don't even get me started on Total Recall


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

what the hell are you--

nah, forget it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

massacoon wit that GOAT BOAT terrible opinion


----------



## Grape (Jul 11, 2015)

Asian girls are funny. It's like they're completely oblivious to the reasons that Western girls shake their asses.


It's like they think the dance moves themselves are the attraction.


----------



## Grape (Jul 11, 2015)

I threw out my back and have today and tomorrow off.

Super bored.


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2015)

ae said:


> Schwarzenegger was terrible casting
> 
> Don't even get me started on Total Recall



you're a discrace


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Toronto DA GOAT city with it's respect and simultaneous sense of humour


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

**


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Asian girls are funny. It's like they're completely oblivious to the reasons that Western girls shake their asses.
> 
> 
> It's like they think the dance moves themselves are the attraction.



you should learn how to at least dance first before giving your opinions on dance

and the same goes for having an actual girl shake her booty in yo face that isn't named sapphire working at the strip club


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> **



Stunna, why would you post that kind of picture of a child man!?

Have you joined Gesy and Massacoon's choice of preference?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Maybe it was a breath of fresh air after Terminator 5
> 
> although that movie had some neat effects in the beginning
> 
> if only Salvation looked like the beginning of Genisys



lol, the main difference is that while Jurassic World is fueled by nostalgia, at least it kind of gets that right even if it lacks the spirit of the original. Terminator Genisys tries the same, except it gets too much wrong. Who gives a shit about Reese's shoes if they're going to completely rewrite the character? UGH, NOW I HAVE A RAGE HEADACHE AGAIN!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

I think next year I'll probably do a SDCC. Probably will even cosplay for it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, the main difference is that while Jurassic World is fueled by nostalgia, at least it kind of gets that right even if it lacks the spirit of the original. Terminator Genisys tries the same, except it gets too much wrong. Who gives a shit about Reese's shoes if they're going to completely rewrite the character? UGH, NOW I HAVE A RAGE HEADACHE AGAIN!



Isn't this an alternate timeline, bro?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 11, 2015)

Sense8 is fucking gay

I still watch it doe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Detective troll success!



Knew he'd come back. But I legit thought he tried to sever the NF life. Good one Detective


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Speaking of Hannibal. I went back and read Red Dragon while I was on my vacation.  And holy shit was Edward Norton miscast in the movie.  TV Will Graham is a lot more what I imagine from the novels.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Isn't this an alternate timeline, bro?


it's still the same Reese that was sent back in the original movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

Detective didn't fool me, I knew that if Rukia truly left Detective would have left as well.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 11, 2015)

Wtf!! WTF!!!! I just saw a bunch of UFOs hovering over my city!!


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

did you take photos


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 11, 2015)

I shot videos!! I'm baffled


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

post the videos


----------



## teddy (Jul 11, 2015)

I want to be baffled too


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Mike, are you sure they weren't just Brazilian kids in the hood trying to do keep-ups with frisbees because getting a ball was not in the budget?


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Wtf!! WTF!!!! I just saw a bunch of UFOs hovering over my city!!



On a scale of Battlefield Earth to Fifth Element, how hot were the aliens?


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 11, 2015)

inb4 he didn't see either


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2015)

The comic Con Star Wars reel looks really bland but they've put in alot of effort so gotta commend Abrams for that.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Yo, Ash Vs. The Evil Dead looks legit as fuck.

All hail the king, baby!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Something important has happened.  I have not weighed in on it yet.

Ariana Grande's donut controversy.  I have to be honest.  Ariana merely applied an additional topping as far as I am concerned.  I would eat the shit out of those donuts.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 11, 2015)

*Jindabyne* - Australian crime drama starring Gabriel Byrne and Laura Linney, based on a Raymond Carver short story (one of the stories Robert Altman also adapted for Short Cuts). Absolutely fantastic. 9/10

*The Trouble With Harry* - A criminally overlooked black comedy from Hitchcock. A tricky job to do, and a terrific example of how it's done (and the picture's gorgeous in remastered high-definition). 8/10

*Swingers* - Whatever potential this film had was dumped in the shitter almost as soon as it started thanks to Vince Vaughn playing one of the unfunniest characters of all-time. 3/10


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Something important has happened.  I have not weighed in on it yet.
> 
> Ariana Grande's donut controversy.  I have to be honest.  Ariana merely applied an additional topping as far as I am concerned.  I would eat the shit out of those donuts.



I dunno man, I'm not sold on the quality of her ingredients.


----------



## Savage (Jul 11, 2015)

Rio 2. 7/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

How bad could it be?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia         pls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia, out of everyone here Stunna missed you the most.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Btw.  Confirmation once again.  European women are a lot hotter than American women.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2015)

People would pay top dollar for those doughnuts with her spit.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> People would pay top dollar for those doughnuts with her spit.



Her and Selena Gomez are look like they are forever 13 years old, doe


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

Selena Gomez let herself go like ScarJo it's a shame


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Btw.  Confirmation once again.  European women are a lot hotter than American women.



lol wut? :amazed


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2015)

That just makes it that more exclusive.

And people shocked that she's a brat. Which American pop star with a new found fame isn't. America is so gullible.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Selena Gomez let herself go like ScarJo it's a shame



ScarJo was pregnant you fool, she's back to normal now. It's normal to gain weight, she's eating for two. 

But I don't see this draw to Gomez at all. Stunna may like her, but that's only because there is a 6 year gap between her 13 years old and his 19. But that is only going to widen with time.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol wut? :amazed


The Italian women and French women I saw on my vacation.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

ScarJo has ugly feet


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Selena Gomez does not seem to be a brat.  She has a good head on her shoulders.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2015)

Gomez is cute


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Selena Gomez let herself go like ScarJo it's a shame


5/10 **


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

in Rukia's defense

he lives in Oklahoma, his pool isn't as robust


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

California might have nice ladies.  But plenty of states are really terrible.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

gomez looks like she's 13, whenever I hear people say she's hot or cute I get mad suspicious tbqh


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The Italian women and French women I saw on my vacation.



IMO Dude,

1. South/Central American Women 
2. European/Mediterranean Women 
3. Asian Women(Both East and South)
4. Australian Women
5. Default American Women









999999999. Default Black Women


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> California might have nice ladies.  But plenty of states are really terrible.



Californian women are 50 to 70% modified, though.



Parallax said:


> gomez looks like she's 13, whenever I hear people say she's hot or cute I get mad suspicious tbqh



Para understands


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna.  Are you surprised that Minions is doing so well?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> That just makes it that more exclusive.
> 
> And people shocked that she's a brat. Which American pop star with a new found fame isn't. America is so gullible.



We can't let them be humans with flaws, because otherwise who will raise our kids!



Detective said:


> IMO Dude,
> 
> 1. South/Central American Women
> 2. European/Mediterranean Women
> ...



3/10


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

To make this convo fair and equal opportunity, I think it's only right that Jena and Mike give us their rankings of men.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

Detective making up numbers with no actual basis of information


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> gomez looks like she's 13, whenever I hear people say she's hot or cute I get mad suspicious tbqh


**


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

But I have empirical evidence on my side, doe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Detective making up numbers with no actual basis of information



I'm surprised he hasn't brought up how beautiful Canadian women are yet.


----------



## Slice (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna.  Are you surprised that Minions is doing so well?



Im not surprised. Everyone loves them.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

I hope you guys are watching Hannibal.  It would be a shame if Para and I were the only ones witnessing greatness.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

i know gesy, im bracing for it too


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

neither am I

disappointed

but not surprised


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2015)

A co worker asked me recently which Minion I was. I told him is there a Minion that fucks his mom, I'll be that one. 

Since when were they a thing..


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm surprised he hasn't brought up how beautiful Canadian women are yet.



Canadian women are like Baskin Robbins on steroids.

9999998989898989899999+ flavours.


----------



## Slice (Jul 11, 2015)

I have yet to meet a single irl person that does not like the minions


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> A co worker asked me recently which Minion I was. I told him is there a Minion that fucks his mom, I'll be that one.
> 
> Since when were they a thing..



Whenever it gets brought up in a conversation with people, I always make up names for them like Phillip, Josh and Pierre, figuring there has to be at least one of those names among the shitload of minions.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

they have names?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2015)

Colombian and Guyanese got the highest rate of success from woman from what I've seen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

Talking to me, Gesy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Enno

But nice ass gif


----------



## teddy (Jul 11, 2015)

Still confused as to how minions got so popular


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 11, 2015)

*Ghost in the Shell: Arise 02*

better than 01. solid action, plot wholly integrated into the action, albeit since it was the second ep in a row which featured a virus which created false memories, it was a bit repetitive


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

ted. said:


> Still confused as to how minions got so popular



Marketing 

They're everywhere


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

I think if they came out during the time of such classics like Lion King, they wouldn't be as popular.

Social media is a big part of their success.

And that fucking banana song.


----------



## teddy (Jul 11, 2015)

What banana so-


nah, nvm


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

[youtube]0WWzgGyAH6Y[/youtube]


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2015)

The minions are cute, it's not much more complex than that.


----------



## Slice (Jul 11, 2015)

They are cute and adorable and slapstick humour never goes out of style.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

ted. said:


> What banana so-
> 
> 
> nah, nvm



[YOUTUBE]wCkerYMffMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

they're annoying as fuck, but that kind of shit is always a hit with kids and parents.


----------



## teddy (Jul 11, 2015)

Gesy, i said i was good!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Why should_ I_ be the only one to suffer from knowing it?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2015)

Superman's suit is still dreadful.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

It's not like you're forced to click on it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> Superman's suit is still dreadful.



The bright blue fabric with underwear over the pants is a thing of the past,son.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't care about Dawn of Justice.


----------



## Slice (Jul 11, 2015)

I like the trailer. Still needs more colour. And that lex Luthor wig is hilarious


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

I think a Wonder Woman solo film could be interesting though.  Don't get me wrong.  It will probably suck.  But if it were to miraculously be good... I would be pretty damn curious to see it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The bright blue fabric with underwear over the pants is a thing of the past,son.



The design and color of his suit looks horrible, it isn't because Superman is supposed to be wearing boy scout colors that it looks bad.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Slice said:


> I like the trailer. Still needs more colour. And that lex Luthor wig is hilarious



Apparently the film will be in dual colour tones. Dark for the Batman-esque scenes, and bright for the Supes scenes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

inb4 the trailer is better than the movie!


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

that sounds awful


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Apparently the film will be in dual colour tones. Dark for the Batman-esque scenes, and bright for the Supes scenes.



the sad part is that someone on the team thought they were clever for thinking of that


----------



## teddy (Jul 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Apparently the film will be in dual colour tones. Dark for the Batman-esque scenes, and bright for the Supes scenes.



Mmmm


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

They should have made that a surprise instead of giving that away.

Now I won't care to notice it .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

When will we get more Star Wars Rebels?


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the sad part is that someone on the team thought they were clever for thinking of that



They just finished their first film course. Or possibly just finished reading the Scarlet Letter for their 9th grade English class and now understand symbolism.

Bruh...we should have, like, Batman's scenes darker and Superman's scenes lighter because like, get this: Batman is all like complex and moody, so he's in more shadows. And, like, Superman is good so he's in light.

Oh my GOD bro that's amazing!!

I know bruh. I know.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

Why can't y'all just let cool shit be cool smh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

Jena said:


> They just finished their first film course. Or possibly just finished reading the Scarlet Letter for their 9th grade English class and now understand symbolism.
> 
> Bruh...we should have, like, Batman's scenes darker and Superman's scenes lighter because like, get this: Batman is all like complex and moody, so he's in more shadows. And, like, Superman is good so he's in light.
> 
> ...


Sorry this is stereotypical 

Film Majors don't use the word bro nor do all guys say the word bro often.

Film majors are uppity with their vocabulary much like a lit or English Majors, which I believe is a result from them not ever finding jobs in their fields they need to find an outlet to use their degrees


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Best Olsen


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Sorry this is stereotypical
> 
> Film Majors don't use the word bro nor do all guys say the word bro often.
> 
> Film majors are uppity with their vocabulary much like a lit or English Majors, which I believe is a result from them not ever finding jobs in their fields they need to find an outlet to use their degrees



Bruh, like, read my post bruh. I said he just finished his first like, film class or is in like, the 9th grade.

If I wanted to mock a uppity film/English major I'd write like para.












































sorry para it was just an easy shot i had to take it


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2015)

Para is my boyfriend.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

Jena said:


> Bruh, like, read my post bruh. I said he just finished his first like, film class or is in like, the 9th grade.
> 
> If I wanted to mock a uppity film/English major I'd write like para.
> 
> ...




How can you an English Major make fun of a English Lit fan? This is like Star Wars fan making fun of Trekkies


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> Para is my boyfriend.







got eeeeeeem


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Why can't y'all just let cool shit be cool smh


it seems a bit...on the nose is all

like, at least The Matrix got away with it because the different colored tints and whatnot used complemented the fact that the story took place in different realms

I'unno, I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

What's wrong Stunna, you seem depress because it's reflecting in your set they are getting worse and worse


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

who knew Stunna was down for eating the booty like groceries?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 11, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Why can't y'all just let cool shit be cool smh




stay  mad, nerds


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> The design and color of his suit looks horrible, it isn't because Superman is supposed to be wearing boy scout colors that it looks bad.



shut the fuck up!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

I mean, it's Jhene, Warudo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

The World said:


> who knew Stunna was down for eating the booty like groceries?


That shit got too mainstream

puns intended


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I mean, it's Jhene, Warudo



I'd eat that booty errday tweeny fo seben


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Best Olsen


----------



## Grape (Jul 11, 2015)

Elizabeth Olsen looks like her mother found a way to be impregnated by bad plastic surgery.

Bitch looks like she's had five face lifts. And that nose. Christ.

Bitch looks like Michael Jackson.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

She can out act her sisters too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Elizabeth Olsen looks like her mother found a way to be impregnated by bad plastic surgery.
> 
> Bitch looks like she's had five face lifts. And that nose. Christ.
> 
> Bitch looks like Michael Jackson.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 11, 2015)

wait what

didn't grape fuck off to an asylum or a home for the painfully autistic or sth

why is he back and being quoted so my eyes are burned by his shitposts


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

@warudo :Nah bro, grape would smash the girl in your set in minutes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

While Grape's opinion is objective since he is gay and all, by the way congrats on winning the gay marriage case, but you wouldn't understand why straight men find Elizabeth Olsen attractive.
Her legs are sexy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wait what
> 
> didn't grape fuck off to an asylum or a home for the painfully autistic or sth
> 
> why is he back and being quoted so my eyes are burned by his shitposts



He had to lose some weight in order to get to his living room computer


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> @warudo :Nah bro, grape would smash the girl in your set in minutes



nah he's a fagmaster cockgobbler 3000

he'd be too scared to even touch a girl much less venture out of his basement


----------



## Grape (Jul 11, 2015)

Luc pretending he SI'd me.

Whatever you say, babe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

The World said:


> nah he's a fagmaster cockgobbler 3000
> 
> he'd be too scared to even touch a girl much less venture out of his basement



As long as his mother keeps bringing him down pizza rolls, i'm sure he's content with current living conditions.


----------



## Grape (Jul 11, 2015)

Elizabeth Olsen looks like the type of girl who would put her hair into a ponytail and then put the ponytail into an industrial sized vacuum.

You know, because of the obvious facelifts and such.


----------



## Ae (Jul 11, 2015)

Your stomach needs a lift, Grape.


----------



## Grape (Jul 11, 2015)

Gotta lose weight first, Bae.


----------



## Grape (Jul 11, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder if Warudo and Gesy just have micro-penis, and are just attracted to Asians because they still buy into the whole Asians being tighter thing.


----------



## Ae (Jul 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Gotta lose weight first, Bae.



But now you're vegetable like Detective so you have no choice but to post here.

Lucky us.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Warudo and Gesy just have micro-penis, and are just attracted to Asians because they still buy into the whole Asians being tighter thing.




Shut the hell up

That's a scientific fact and you know it!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

Not trying to be rude here but Grape you could use a few face lifts yourself hopefully that would pick up your self esteem and help ease your suicidal thoughts


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Not trying to be rude here but Grape you could use s few face lifts yourself hopefully that would pick up your self esteem help ease your suicidal thoughts



You're cutthroat bruh...


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Warudo and Gesy just have micro-penis, and are just attracted to Asians because they still buy into the whole Asians being tighter thing.



brb

sending you some of my nudes you can jack off too


----------



## Grape (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes Huey, I get it.

Suicide is a joke. Like your imaginary wife and kid.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2015)

This is why I changed my name...


----------



## Grape (Jul 11, 2015)

ae said:


> But now you're vegetable like Detective so you have no choice but to post here.
> 
> Lucky us.




It's not like I want to be


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're cutthroat bruh...



I'm just saying that Grape could use some work too, like a liposuction and tummie tuck could help him. He told me that because his belly is so round when he tries to do a push-up his arms can't reach the ground. That's something to be concern about and I care about his well being


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Yes Huey, I get it.
> 
> Suicide is a joke. Like your imaginary wife and kid.



Now l didn't mean any insult by my comments, I'm not like all those women who you ever met who kept getting aneurism from mocking you every time you build up the courage to ask one out. I am saying the first step is admit you have a problem problem


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Get yo Grape figure heeya while supplies last!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

Grape better wise up soon to his health, if he dies from a stroke he family will have a hefty funeral arrangements bill. Dump trucks are expensive to charter this time of year. I'll help you get in shape grape.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Eventually, even his lunch will betray him


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

Sorry but If you are unable to see a penis can you safely say you have a penis, Grape?


----------



## Grape (Jul 11, 2015)

ae said:


> Grape and Huey is getting a 24 hour suspension
> 
> Giving them time to think about their mistakes




Nah, I'm out. 

Gesy joining Huey and Warudo to form the Thirsty Trio is too much for my brain to handle.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Sorry but If you are unable to see a penis can you safely say you have a penis, Grape?



He only remembers when he wet himself


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> [youtube]0WWzgGyAH6Y[/youtube]



Heh... Ben Affleck's Batman is alright by me. Potentially better than Christian Bale's Batman, by a freakin lot even.


----------



## Ae (Jul 11, 2015)

I feel bad for decent posters that have to put up with the people in this thread


----------



## Grape (Jul 11, 2015)

Yeah, I'm sorry you guys have to read that hot trash.

I'll SI them to avoid more.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

khris said:


> Heh... Ben Affleck's Batman is alright by me. Potentially better than Christian Bale's Batman, by a freakin lot even.



Yeah, I really enjoyed what they showed of him so far



ae said:


> I feel bad for decent posters that have to put up with the people in this thread



Well as long as you're sincere, most will forgive you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2015)

ae said:


> I feel bad for decent posters that have to put up with the people in this thread



I brush them off as jokes, for the sake of my sanity.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

tfw you miss the whole chimpout


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

in b4 i'm banned for flaming/ fat shaming


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

I need a higher quality version of that Suicide Squad trailer.  I want to complain about Leto's Joker.  Need more ammunition.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

I would rather ban you for bad taste and thinking the new Batman flick looks good than that little spat if I have to be honest


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

para shut the fuck up


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Warudo.  I think I might be retired from video games dude.  Put Witcher 3 up after a couple of hours.  Not motivated to play Arkham Knight at all.  This could be the end.


----------



## Ae (Jul 11, 2015)

Change your location to Metropolis, Para.



Rukia said:


> Warudo.  I think I might be retired from video games dude.  Put Witcher 3 up after a couple of hours.  Not motivated to play Arkham Knight at all.  This could be the end.



Yes! No game masterrace.

Productivity+++


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

that's your own damn fault 

if you burnt out just let go of the controller for awhile until you're in the mood to play again


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

ae said:


> Change your location to Metropolis, Para.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man why won't these bad posters be hit with cancer or a meteorite? 

or a toilet falling from space?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Maybe I will be interested again when the new Persona comes out?  Right now I look at my entire video game library and feel nothing.


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

play Demon Souls or Dark Souls

even that rube para has


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I would rather ban you for bad taste and thinking the new Batman flick looks good than that little spat if I have to be honest



I have to look forward to _something_ while waiting for Marvel to put out Black Panther don't I?


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

ae said:


> You're too old for video games anyways



ur mom is too old for dis dick


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Your mom could still get it on my end, Race.


----------



## Grape (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm going to the theater cuz it's my first day off in 2.5 months.

What should I see? I was thinking Inside Out or Jurassic World, but idk if there's anything else worth seeing?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Wow, every movie that's showing this weekend is shit .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

ae.  Will got fucked up this week.  Hannibal straight up took that bonesaw to his damn head!  And that is after Will got sniped!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

ae said:


> Me and Earl and The Dying Girl



I want to see it but I don't have it here, unfortunately.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Will shouldn't come back to take down the Tooth Fairy.  Stay retired dude.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

Morricone had a change of heart; he's scoring Hateful Eight

http://time.com/3954719/quentin-tarantino-ennio-morricone-hateful-eight/

Tarantino's also doing another western


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna on dat GOAT Sin Time


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Hateful Eight doesn't intrigue me at all.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

raise your hand if you give a shit


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

>all the sources posted about it within the past 2 hours

either a troll or autiistic


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

ayo stunna and VBD im at work so I can't respond on skype

but yes the trailer looks awful

and fuck you


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >all the sources posted about it within the past 2 hours
> 
> either a troll or autiistic


There were stories about this over a month ago though.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

nice set Para; you must be pretty hyped for BvS

edit: oh nvm you's just a buster


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> There were stories about this over a month ago though.


then the sites are on sin time; not I


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> nice set Para; you must be pretty hyped for BvS
> 
> edit: oh nvm you's just a buster



I was talking with some mods about comics today and I wanted a Quitely/Morrison title set

so I chose All Star Superman


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

kinda nerdy, but you do you, fam


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

I recall an article about Morricone saying he _wouldn't_ work on Hateful Eight

but keep on with your Sherlock-tier autiism + superiority complex combo tho


----------



## Taleran (Jul 11, 2015)

I am excited for everything I have seen from DC movie wise.


Man of Steel set the expectations and tone and while I don't like that movie enough to watch it again, I will watch both Suicide Squad and BvS


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I recall an article about Morricone saying he _wouldn't_ work on Hateful Eight
> 
> but keep on with your Sherlock-tier autiism + superiority complex combo tho



Dude, it was less than a month ago

This should be a rather crystal clear, vivid memory for you

You're 19 damn it





Dat feel of playing chess while the rest play checkers


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

damn stunna goin in


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

These motherfuckers always get carried away every time a pricey trailer hits the web.  It's a good thing naysayers like me are around to lower expectations.


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

these new comic con trailers got everyone actin up today


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> These motherfuckers always get carried away every time a pricey trailer hits the web.  It's a good thing naysayers like me are around to lower expectations.



yeah you tell them!


----------



## Ae (Jul 11, 2015)

Who you got for McGregor vs Mendes, Para?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

The World said:


> these new comic con trailers got everyone actin up today


No.  I think people are excited about the Green Lantern Corps announcement.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

I got McGregor on this one, Massarace


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

And Para, I don't have high expectations for BvS, I just liked the trailer.

Snyder should make short films instead, they would kill.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

When does Mad Max come out on Blu Ray?  I want to see Immortan Joe and his wives again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> When does Mad Max come out on Blu Ray?  I want to see Immortan Joe and his wives again.



When it does, i'mma start a kickstarter and buy a copy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I would rather ban you for bad taste and thinking the new Batman flick looks good than that little spat if I have to be honest



You didn't get back to me with an answer, when is movie 44 is coming out?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Joe had a good thing going.  That colony is going to run out of water in a hurry now that he is gone.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 11, 2015)

I am excited for the trailer in proportion to how angry Afleck is in every single shot of it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

The movie looks like it will be every bit as depressing as Man of Steel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

You fuck with his building

you gots tah go


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

fuck you rukia


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> When it does, i'mma start a kickstarter and buy a copy



> 2015
> Buying digital media


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> > 2015
> > Buying digital media



Haven't done it since 2012

I'm only buying because of how strongly Para feels about an action film of all things. He made me discover Chocolate and the Raid series, I'll follow him like the north star.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Much Better Trailer_ 



[YOUTUBE]G-eI5oLlIeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

I wish I bought all my 3DS games digitially

since I lost all my DS and 3DS physicals 

Lucikly one game was saved

Kid Icarus and my digital copy of Zelda ALBW


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

Dredd was that low key hit wonder


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

>shaming people for purchasing things


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Shut up Stunna.  Tupac was dead twenty years before you were born.  You never even saw Above the Rim.  You don't have the right to use that.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

dat Furiosa


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

>20 years before I was born

>died 5 months after I was born


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm excited about Straight Outta Compton.  Makes me feel nostalgic asf.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Shut up Stunna.  Tupac was dead twenty years before you were born.  You never even saw Above the Rim.  You don't have the right to use that.



or juice


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haven't done it since 2012
> 
> I'm only buying because of how strongly Para feels about an action film of all things. He made me discover Chocolate and the Raid series, I'll follow him like the north star.



I thought my fucking hype Raid thread made everyone discover the Raid series.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >20 years before I was born
> 
> >died 5 months after I was born



So what you're saying is...it's your fault.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

**


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

The World said:


> Dredd was that low key hit wonder



Man, that wound still hurts.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> I thought my fucking hype Raid thread made everyone discovery the Raid series.



You would


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna.  Since you don't know who Eazy E is.  Here you go:


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

whoever got me into the Raid(I think it was para but I could be wrong)

I'm glad

thank you mysterious benefactor


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't remember.  I might have gotten myself into the Raid.  I saw it at the theatre after all.  I think I read a Toronto film festival review and was on it early.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Detective.  You will be the only one that deserves credit if Man From Uncle is good.

I hope it is good.  It looks like it could be extremely amusing if done properly.


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

hey I didn't see it as late as stunna


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

I think Stunna watched The Raid like a week before the sequel came out.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Warudo,

I don't think you were even posting regularly in the KT back in 2012, dude


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I think Stunna watched The Raid like a week before the sequel came out.



I had to hook him up with the DVD screener that got leaked


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

that's not true fyi


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Why do people expect anything from the Warcraft movie?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Much Better Trailer_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]G-eI5oLlIeY[/YOUTUBE]



                                 .


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Seriously, Dredd should have had the same reaction as Mad Max, but the fucking general viewing public couldn't appreciate that shit.

Come to think of it, even Fury Road wasn't as big a box office earner as I had hoped. But at least no one was stupid enough to give a bad review of it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

I wonder if Toyman will kill Superman again.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Seriously, Dredd should have had the same reaction as Mad Max, but the fucking general viewing public couldn't appreciate that shit.
> 
> Come to think of it, even Fury Road wasn't as big a box office earner as I had hoped. But at least no one was stupid enough to give a bad review of it.


EVEN FUCKING JENA ENJOYED IT!


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> EVEN FUCKING JENA ENJOYED IT!



I KNOW, RIGHT!?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 11, 2015)

dredd wasn't as good as mad max


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I was talking with some mods about comics today and I wanted a Quitely/Morrison title set
> 
> so I chose All Star Superman



picture quality sucks

i see pixelation, artifacts, etc


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

does Jena have a history of not liking a lot of movies?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna.  Are they really making a live action version of the Secret of Nimh?  That was a joke, right?


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> does Jena have a history of not liking a lot of movies?



Yeah, she is very picky. Extremely.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> does Jena have a history of not liking a lot of movies?



does anything in a rukia post have any basis in fact?


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna.  Are they really making a live action version of the Secret of Nimh?  That was a joke, right?



OMG 

Why

Why did you have to alert me to this knowledge?

BTW, worst fucking Film Club entry ever


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

sin time it's an origin story, but yes


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

What is?  Secret of Nimh?  You don't like Secret of Nimh?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

Rats of NIMH, the live-action/CG hybrid movie, is going to be an origin story

I love the Secret of NIMH


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> What is?  Secret of Nimh?  You don't like Secret of Nimh?



Everyone in the Film Club chat window basically got so bored that we were making jokes about how all the animals were thirsty for the MILF (  ) mouse character, and how that one old mouse was mystical as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Secret of Nimh was really good.  Especially when it came out.  So fucking unique compared to the other animated films on the market.  I love Bluth's movies.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

I wasn't at Film Club that night.  So I don't know what went wrong.  I know that the similar Watership Down was a big fucking hit.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia, do you remember that time you and I were basically the only ones to show up for Film Club, and watched Crash for like 5 Saturdays in a row, because stupid Enno forgot to upload a new film, and had it playing on a loop?

We basically chatted about random shit for 2 hours each time

But dat Spader, doe


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

is film club still a thing?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

Enno said it would return someday


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia, do you remember that time you and I were basically the only ones to show up for Film Club, and watched Crash for like 5 Saturdays in a row, because stupid Enno forgot to upload a new film, and had it playing on a loop?
> 
> We basically chatted about random shit for 2 hours each time
> 
> But dat Spader, doe


Yeah.  I remember a few of us stayed and watched Evil Dead 2 back-to-back once as well.





Super Mike said:


> is film club still a thing?


I heard it was resurrecting.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

i want it back. i only got to watch carrie


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

it's dead

it died long ago


----------



## Ae (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> does Jena have a history of not liking a lot of movies?



Jena have similar taste to you.

You know, that family friendly shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Carrie was a long time ago dude.  But we had great participation.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

breath the breath of life back into its breasts


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> i want it back. i only got to watch carrie



Para killed Film Club man 

Also, I remember that night with Carrie. It was the double bill night that Rukia and I hosted. I invited you from the NBA section.

We had the largest viewing audience that night

Good times, good times.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

ae said:


> Jena have similar taste to you


There used to be a theory that Stunna and Jena were brother and sister.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

how can i kill something I never showed up to

that low tier memory


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

we can all watch 2001 and fall asleep

cmon guys it'll be fun


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Para, you occasionally came for like 10 minutes and left to watch basketball.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

No, I mean you killed the thread. It's been locked up for a long time now.

And thanks for reminding us of your shit-tier attendance record.

I wonder if this explains why you've been in college for nearly the last decade? Never showing up to class?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

ae said:


> Jena have similar taste to you.
> 
> You know, that family friendly shit.


real recognizes real


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

oh yeah of course I locked it, it wasn't getting any activity, no one was actually gonna ressurect FC, etc.

Why keep it open?


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> real recognizes real



That's not quite accurate. Jena's taste is only similar to you in the Disney/Musical sense, but she's more of a wider genre viewing type. But it's hard for her to like shit, because she pays real close attention to plot points, and if shit doesn't make the smallest amount of sense, it bothers her.

Which is understandable, but most people can give a film a little room for doubt, and just roll with it.


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

para dodging and weaving those insulting blows


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Cronenberg needs to get back to making films like Crash.  I didn't care for Maps to the Stars at all.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

that's not exactly accurate, but A for effort, Detective


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

The World said:


> para dodging and weaving those insulting blows



I lol'd at the avoidance too. Para is known for not being able to respond back with a quip/rebuttal. Only randomly say his 2 pesos worth, and bounce.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Cronenberg needs to get back to making films like Crash.  I didn't care for Maps to the Stars at all.


Cosmopolis was dope though.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that's not exactly accurate, but A for effort, Detective



What? I was serious. Jena has been known as a very harsh critic(that's not a bad thing, though). But when she loves a film, it's OP.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

disregard the female sex and obtain currency, mates.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> disregard the female sex and obtain currency, mates.



What brought on this random wisdom, Gesy?


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Rukia, have you selected your film line-ups for the TIFF yet?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2015)

No man.  They haven't even started selling packages yet.  I will probably buy a package.  But I don't need to.  I'm a patron.  I will be able to buy whatever I want once they actually release the schedule.

Packages might be two weeks away.  And we might be six weeks away from individual sales.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5KyHy4KRvIc[/YOUTUBE]

AMC trying to adapt Journey To The West, in the South


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

but.......why....


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

Also how aren't there more black people lol


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Also how aren't there more black people lol



I know, right?

The production value looks clean, but the fucking choreography, and cast looks like shit.

Also,



Dat Bat Kill


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

Bat of Murder 

Also is that a fucking gut on Batman?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Body armor


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

Im at work I'm not really avoiding anything I'm just not around


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Also how aren't there more black people lol


they met their minority quota by having an Asian protagonist; no darkies needed

and wtf I thought we were done with cinematic Batmen killing people


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

V/H/S or Ong Bak, tonight?


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> they met their minority quota by having an Asian protagonist; no darkies needed
> 
> and wtf I thought we were done with cinematic Batmen killing people



With the Red Son easter eggs, and the shot of the ruined Wayne Manor in the middle of a random field, this is probably a dream sequence, Stunna.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

What's Ong Bak?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> they met their minority quota by having an Asian protagonist; no darkies needed
> 
> and wtf I thought we were done with cinematic Batmen killing people



Some rules have to be broken when you destroy a man's building...

Nah, there's probably more to it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> What's Ong Bak?



Kung Fu movie with Tony Ja (Thai Jackie Chan)


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> What's Ong Bak?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

Why not watch a better film, Gesy 

iono fuck it watch the former


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

I fuckin love Tony Ja. Watch that shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> Kung Fu movie with Tony Ja (Thai Jackie Chan)



So he fights like a drunk ape?



Parallax said:


> Why not watch a better film, Gesy
> 
> iono fuck it watch the former



Can't think of any 

I also have Moon


----------



## Sauce (Jul 11, 2015)

Go with V/H/S. The first movie I always thought was the scariest in the series. Some of those segments are downright terrifying when it comes to suspense.
@Super Mike
 Ong Bak is about Muy Thai. The first one is really brilliant. Reminds me of a lot of classical kung-fu movies.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I fuckin love Tony Ja. Watch that shit



He's too slow for Paul Walker


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

Watch Moon then.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 11, 2015)

ae said:


> Kung fu movies are fucking boring



What the fuck.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> He's too slow for Paul Walker



I didn't realize that was him 



Parallax said:


> Watch Moon then.



Another good one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Sauce said:


> What the fuck.



Don't take it seriously

He's just filing the void Cyphon left behind.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 11, 2015)

Sauce said:


> What the fuck.



that's masterrace, the resident autistic black white supremacist pedo 

ignore him


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 11, 2015)

or, if you have the resources, hunt him and down and put him out of our misery

either one


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> that's masterrace, the resident autistic black white supremacist pedo
> 
> ignore him



It was a great moment when he finally admitted his true skin colour, doe.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

ae is the blind KKK guy from the Dave Chappelle skit?


----------



## Ae (Jul 11, 2015)

Recycled and repeat jokes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> uh
> 
> there's nothing wrong with being bisexual, you bigot
> 
> there's something wrong with being autistic, a white supremacist, and a pedo, and i mentioned the black part for the irony



It is when it's an internet persona, i'm saying he's trying to be as ridiculous as possible


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 11, 2015)

well 

i'm not sure if masterrace is a white supremacist or a pedo irl

but i'm 100% sure he's autistic


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> ae is the blind KKK guy from the Dave Chappelle skit?



Yes 

And also, ae stands for Ass Eater


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

1000000000000000000000% autist


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 11, 2015)

detective

that was a GOAT comment back when you saw his namechange and immediately asked him if it stood for ass eater to explain his shit taste


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> detective
> 
> that was a GOAT comment back when you saw his namechange and immediately asked him if it stood for ass eater to explain his shit taste



You know the feeling dude, when the stars align, and you see the opportunity for a shot

You gotta take it


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2015)

asstism eater


----------



## teddy (Jul 11, 2015)

Damn this thread is a mess


----------



## teddy (Jul 11, 2015)

Also go with v/h/s, gesy


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2015)

Why do people think Warner Bros will do a Under the Red Hood movie?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Dead Robin means it's an open possibility?


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

I hope the 2018 standalone Batman film is the Red Hood book


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Im at *work* I'm not really avoiding anything I'm just not around



I'm very proud Para, I thought I never see the day where I can associate the word work with yourself. GOOD JOB KEEP UP THE WORK!


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2015)

Why do people even want a Red Hood film

like

Under the Red Hood wasn't even that good o.O


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 11, 2015)

iunno

i liked the red hood arc in the comics

but it wouldn't work as a direct adaption considering it featured count vertigo and the cheetah and captain nazi () and shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

para pls


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2015)

They can do better than aa Under the Red Hood movie. The movie in itself won't be much if we never got a movie where Joker (or who ever) murders Robin. A plot that has Robin dead via exposition won't be shocking or impactful to the general public.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Why do people even want a Red Hood film
> 
> like
> 
> Under the Red Hood wasn't even that good o.O



It would flow with the seething rage Batfleck is showcasing in BvS over the death in the family, and be a twist moment for the casual movie goer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Actually a red hood movie would be dumb idea because you can't just introduce a character like that. The main draw won't be as effective.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

Para doesn't seem to like capes and I understand that's his personal preference but he loves slap schtich mash ups


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

I wouldn't mind A Death In The Family. Maybe the Bat films will just be throughout his career and not necessarily in chronological order with the main verse. Everything doesn't have to be a tie in to the JL movies


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Actually a red hood movie would be dumb idea because you can't just introduce a character like that. The main draw won't be as effective.



Actually red hood merc has been flying off the shelves and his popularity is at an all time high and growing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Actually red hood merc has been flying off the shelves and his popularity is at an all time high and growing





How about the people who don't reach for the shelves? Why should they care about a guy they've never been connected to? Pretty sure my friends will ask me who the hell is he.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pretty sure my friends will ask me who the hell is he.



"a guy who wears a red hood"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Do the general public even know there's more than one robin?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Why do people even want a Red Hood film
> 
> like
> 
> Under the Red Hood wasn't even that good o.O



This is the worst bait I've seen.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

Pretty  sure they know that much

even on teen titans they acknowledge multiple robins


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Pretty  sure they know that much
> 
> even on teen titans they acknowledge multiple robins



They barely mention that, and how many people do you think watch Teen Titans...?

People who read comics or watch Batman cartoons are the only ones who would know. The general public doesn't even know the name of any particular Robin much less the difference between Tim Drake, Jason Todd and Dick Grayson.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 11, 2015)

ted. said:


> I want to be baffled too





Detective said:


> Mike, are you sure they weren't just Brazilian kids in the hood trying to do keep-ups with frisbees because getting a ball was not in the budget?



Man, it was way up in the sky. I'll see if I can upload the video.



Jena said:


> On a scale of Battlefield Earth to Fifth Element, how hot were the aliens?



I just saw their ships! 



Liverbird said:


> inb4 he didn't see either



I did and I was shocked. My first contact!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 11, 2015)

didn't teen titans only acknowledge that by having a little easter egg on a whiteboard


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> They barely mention that, and how many people do you think watch Teen Titans...?
> 
> People who read comics or watch Batman cartoons are the only ones who would know. The general public doesn't even know the name of any particular Robin much less the difference between Tim Drake, Jason Todd and Dick Grayson.





Lucaniel said:


> didn't teen titans only acknowledge that by having a little easter egg on a whiteboard



It's on Teen Titans Go. And don't they also mention it in the DCAU? And they mention it in Arkham Knight. 

People know there are multiple Robins even if they don't who each one is. The internet is a thing and people suddenly become experts on every comic once a movie is made. It wont alienate anyone.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2015)

Testing new Avy style


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> It's on Teen Titans Go. And don't they also mention it in the DCAU? And they mention it in Arkham Knight.
> 
> People know there are multiple Robins even if they don't who each one is. The internet is a thing and people suddenly become experts on every comic even once a movie is made. It wont alienate anyone.



Most people do not bother going on wikipedia and learning super hero stuff, only a few nerds like us do that.

Like, no one knows who Abomination is even though he's a villain in a movie. Do you think the average person knows who the Iron Mongler, Mandarin or Whiplash are even though the Ironman trilogy is the most popular super hero movie trilogy ever? (might not be, but don't care enough to check) 

To touch on a similar subject, if I mention a hero like Bucky no one knows what the hell I am talking about (even on this website) even though Winter Soldier is an extremely popular movie. People probably did not wikipedia who Bucky was after they saw Winter Soldier, and I am pretty sure most people probably did not care that Winter Soldier used to be Captain America's buddy back in the day when watching that movie (which 99% only knew because of the movies exposition and not because they are familiar with comics).

You're greatly underestimating how many people see these movies, we're talking enough people to generate nearly a billion dollars in revenue - to get an audience that big means they're attracting people who don't know anything about super heroes.


Also Teen Titan Go is for kids, different demograph. 


Though, while we're here, I don't see how there being multiple Robins would make a Under the Red Hood movie any easier to tell. Even when I asked the question about why people think they are making that film, I was under the assumption there would only be one Robin (what would be the point in having multiple?)


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

the average person has no clue there's more than one Robin; they tend to only know about the 60's image of the corny boy wonder


----------



## Ae (Jul 11, 2015)

VBD being a real dork right now


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2015)

You just posted a youtube video on Moon Knight.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm not even nerd ranting...I'm not even ranting. 

Talking about how commercially successful a movie can be or how people probably do not know much about Robin (because they are not nerds like us) is hardly the most nerdy thing I've typed about.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the average person has no clue there's more than one Robin; they tend to only know about the 60's image of the corny boy wonder



Yup, the first robin, Bruce, and Alfred are the only the most well known, on the Batman side of things.

On the subject, I wish the Sidekick dynamic was a thing again in the films.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> Most people do not bother going on wikipedia and learning super hero stuff, only a few nerds like us do that.
> 
> Like, no one knows who Abomination is even though he's a villain in a movie. Do you think the average person knows who the Iron Mongler, Mandarin or Whiplash are even though the Ironman trilogy is the most popular super hero movie trilogy ever? (might not be, but don't care enough to check)
> 
> ...



I have to ask if you use twitter, because I follow a buncha excited "experts" that I know don't follow a damn thing. It's going to get a billion dollars in revenue off the simple fact that its Batman and in a continuity. 

Like the movies are going to be like the Nu52. They're going to know there are several Robins because 

a. they know already
b. they tell us
c. they show us

People aren't going to be like "wtf 3 robins? fuck this batman movie"


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2015)

yeah, I've always been fond of the Batman/Robin duo, despite how silly it is


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

It'll make a lot of money no matter what, i'm just talking about how weird it is to skip ahead a lot of Bruce's history only to bring up past demons.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

I mean it would just be a stand alone. They could do ANY story, I don't think A Death In The Family would be the first one they'd do


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I have to ask if you use twitter, because I follow a buncha excited "experts" that I know don't follow a damn thing. It's going to get a billion dollars in revenue off the simple fact that its Batman and in a continuity.


You're basing too much on personal experience - you have to think about how large of a demograph they're going after.  



> Like the movies are going to be like the Nu52. They're going to know there are several Robins because


 Most heroes in the New 52 have story arcs that develop things that people knew about in the old universe. It's not the same as a movie at all. A movie you have an hour and a half or 2 hours to introduce everything.



First I have to ask, why are there multiple Robins in the Under the Red Hood movie - I don't even get it. 


You can't assume they know already because most don't. Most know that Robin is a superhero who is a sidekick - anything about Robin most people have no idea what you're talking about. 




If they just "tell us" that there are three Robins, you really don't think that would be bad story telling? In the next Superman movie, they should just say there are 3 Superman's so people can shrug their shoulders and just go with it. 

I mean there is a saying called show, don't tell(which they can't show either). A standalone Batman movie where they just mention in a boring conversation how there have been multiple Robins will be pointless, and some would even think it is stupid.



They can't "show us" because there is no room for that type of development. How are they going to show us in one two hour Batman film? If they spend all their time showing all of the Robins, when are they going to actually have time for the plot of the film?




> People aren't going to be like "wtf 3 robins? fuck this batman movie"



That's the same thing as saying "People aren't going to be like 'wtf this plot is stupid? Fuck this Batman movie".


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm also being serious when I ask about how there being multiple Robins would be necessarily to make a Red Hood movie. I legit lost track of why we're talking about multiple Robins.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2015)

Are you being difficult on purpose? They wouldn't have 3 robins in that movie

If for w.e reason they did Death In A Family movie first

the only Robin you have to introduce is Jason Todd. You can introduce Dick Grayson or just allude to him. For the sake of the story all you need to know is that Todd is Robin and that the Joker kills him. It isn't difficult to establish that Robin isn't a character, but a position.

and idk how this came to be, its your fault


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> I'm also being serious when I ask about how there being multiple Robins would be necessarily to make a Red Hood movie. I legit lost track of why we're talking about multiple Robins.



It was just a point I was making that most know very little comic lore, even of those as popular as Batman.

But multiple Robins _would_ help the story, otherwise people will go 'Wait, I thought Robin was Dick, who is Jason?" and also things like Jason feeling like batman replaced him with Tim Drake will have to be omitted out.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 12, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Are you being difficult on purpose? They wouldn't have 3 robins in that movie


Why would you have three Robins in any movie? It would be silly in just about any context.



> If for w.e reason they did Death In A Family movie first
> 
> the only Robin you have to introduce is Jason Todd. You can introduce Dick Grayson or just allude to him. For the sake of the story all you need to know is that Todd is Robin and that the Joker kills him. It isn't difficult to establish that Robin isn't a character, but a position.



I agree, that is fine, though that isn't the same thing as introducing three Robins in one movie.

I def think a Death in the family movie would be a better movie than a Under the Red Hood movie, especially if it is the first in its series.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 12, 2015)

so you were just being argumentative? asshole


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2015)

Its what he does

Its who he be


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 12, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> so you were just being argumentative? asshole



No, I mean I jumped in when y'all said that everyone knows there are multiple robins because of wikipedia.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 12, 2015)

fuck the irish


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2015)

These entrances were ass


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2015)

Justice League: Gods and Monsters


The best way I can describe this is like you been clean of your DCAU addiction for a decade now and all of a sudden Bruce Timm comes knocking at your door and sends you back on a relapse binge of pure DC excellence.

It's that good.

The only complaint I have is that it's too short.


I want them to do a sequel but adding more else world characters of the JL. 

I rank this movie *hokage level* ( That's an A++ )


----------



## Grape (Jul 12, 2015)

Jurassic World - 6/10

Meh. At least it was funny, even if not intentional.


----------



## Grape (Jul 12, 2015)

That shit sounds depressing as fuck.


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> I'm also being serious when I ask about how there being multiple Robins would be necessarily to make a Red Hood movie. I legit lost track of why we're talking about multiple Robins.





Super Mike said:


> Are you being difficult on purpose? They wouldn't have 3 robins in that movie
> 
> If for w.e reason they did Death In A Family movie first
> 
> ...




PBD getting BTFO like peanut butter and DICK


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> Most people do not bother going on wikipedia and learning super hero stuff, only a few nerds like us do that.
> 
> Like, no one knows who Abomination is even though he's a villain in a movie. Do you think the average person knows who the Iron Mongler, Mandarin or Whiplash are even though the Ironman trilogy is the most popular super hero movie trilogy ever? (might not be, but don't care enough to check)
> 
> ...



the average moviegoer doesn't know their asshole from their belly button

who cares about the average moviegoer


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2015)

I would guess the people who are profiting..

I caught the first two episodes of Sense 8, it still establishing things but hopefully it picks up soon.


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2015)

as mike1 has said a dozen times it picks up around episode 5

the first 4 episodes are for establishing the characters


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 12, 2015)

It picks up around episode 4


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2015)

Night at the Museum 3: Secret of the Tomb- C

Better than the second one, on par with the first. It has some amusing moments mixed in with some annoying moments, but generally it was just mediocre. Oddly, the drama worked better than the comedy, although it was a bit overdone.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Holy shit Para.  That Hannibal promo from Comic Con.  The Red Dragon is coming.


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2015)

Got nothing but chills watching that


this show is too based


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Btw.  Making Atticus Finch into a racist is a glorious troll.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2015)

**


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Sounds like Capote deserves most of the credit for TKAM.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 12, 2015)

Mike didn't box out anything...he said people would know things about Robin because people watch Teen Titans, lol.



And if we're not talking about the average movie goer...what are we talking about? People who actually like good movies? They'd think it is even more dumb.

Stick to your weight class Za Warudo.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

VBD is right.  You guys are crazy if you think casuals know that there are multiple Robins.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2015)

people actually think regular people know Robins?  My mom and dad don't and they always go to these films.  Just talk to regular people, if most do know there are multiple Robins I would be willing to bet that most couldn't differentiate them or be able to name them.


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2015)

your parents are dumb

tell them your best friend in the whole wide world said that


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 12, 2015)

most people aren't aware that there are multiple robins

don't be delusional


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2015)

*Silence of the Lambs *[rewatch] (1991) - Still a *10/10*. 

*Hannibal *(2001) - Very different. At least it leads to a very creepy scene at the end. Thought it was overall weaker than SotL, but still decent enough. 

*8/10*


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2015)

Might as well watch the show hannibal if you haven't already, khris. just 3 seasons which should be quick to burn through


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2015)

ted. said:


> Might as well watch the show hannibal if you haven't already, khris. just 3 seasons which should be quick to burn through



Planning to... I'll start as soon as I watch Red Dragon tonight.


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2015)

Magnifique


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh shit.  Red Dragon.  We have got a badass in our midst.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2015)

I can never quite know for sure if Rukia is trolling me or not. Is this part of his baiting abilities?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes                              .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Anyone watching anything Hannibal related is automatically cooler than most of the rabble we get around here.


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2015)

I always assume rukia is trolling by default


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

Rukia has no chill


----------



## Slice (Jul 12, 2015)

Detectives new avatar looks like The Question took fashion advice from Carmen Sandiego


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

Not sure if insult or not


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2015)

Rukia on that real right now


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Slice.  Only a couple of us know Carmen Sandiego.  You are showing your age dude.


----------



## Slice (Jul 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> Not sure if insult or not



Not an insult just the first thing that came to my mind
It legit reminded me instantly of a recoloured Carmen Sandiego


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Anyone watching anything Hannibal related is automatically cooler than most of the rabble we get around here.



still unsure


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

The Tooth Fairy is fucking terrifying.  And Fiennes did a great job.  Can't wait to see him on Hannibal.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2015)

I would not be surprised if this adaptation turned out to be the best one


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 12, 2015)

Not sure if I post my close encounter of first kind here.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2015)

it's ok if you're making it up


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Not sure if I post my close encounter of first kind here.



Did it involve a rectal probe?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 12, 2015)

It was first kind.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> Did it involve a rectal probe?



It was probably just Warudo and Masterrace.


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

Aliens with dat class. Saving the anal shenanigans for the 2nd encounter/date.


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

khris said:


> It was probably just Warudo and Masterrace.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't know if they have that kind of technology.


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

It would probably involve Warudo and Massacoon sharing a straw and some butter in a MacGyver-esque fashion.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Glad Vince Vaughn beat the shit out of that disrespectful Samoan.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 12, 2015)

i was a little amused by how this seemed to essentially convince all of his ex-gangbangers that he was still a hard man

i mean, teeth-pulling isn't nothing, sure, it's kinda horrible. but i feel like they were a little too intimidated by him doing the float like a butterfly routine around an enormously fat dude and managing to take him out. aren't they themselves all hardened criminals? wouldn't most of them be capable of equivalent or worse carnage?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2015)

not to that dude i'm guessing

He was the big kahuna


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2015)

Thing is they thought Vaughn has grown soft; showing he hasn't is what gained their respect again.

That's gang culture 101


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

What is the name of the city?  Vinci?  It's a real shit hole.  Reminds me of Riverside.


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

A lot of California town/cities are like that.

But then you have nice places like San Jose and San Diego


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2015)

it's in the Valley, of course it's shitty.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

North California is a lot nicer.  Would love to have a vacation home at Pebble Beach.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2015)

North California is perfect for queers and old people


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> North California is a lot nicer.  Would love to have a vacation home at Pebble Beach.



Dat scenery


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> A lot of California town/cities are like that.
> 
> But then you have nice places like San Jose and San Diego


San Jose is a fantastic place.  Totally agree.

Not as high on San Diego.  It's just alright to me.


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> San Jose is a fantastic place.  Totally agree.
> 
> Not as high on San Diego.  It's just alright to me.



San Diego is nice. Much better than LA. Which is kind of the big city equivalent of one of those smaller shitty towns, except on a more sprawling, larger scale.

In terms of Cali cities, San Jose, San Fran and San Diego are like the Big 3 now.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 12, 2015)

Finished Sense8, interesting stuff. It'd be a shame if it doesn't get renewed, still a lot of promise left there.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 12, 2015)

There's a chance it won't? I strongly doubt that. It had plenty of success.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2015)

It will

Netflix is on quite  streak right now


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 12, 2015)

Can't wait for the 2nd season. Plot-holes and nonsense every now and then but who cares at this point!? Entertaining asf


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Hopefully the streak continues with Jessica Jones.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 12, 2015)

Jessica Jones? Is that a Daredevil character?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> North California is perfect for queers and old people



did para just say something homophobic? 

legit the first time i've seen him do that


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

Pretty sure Para calls a lot of things gay, though

Also Rukia,

[YOUTUBE]X7aJ3xaDMuM[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking disgraceful


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2015)

i'm sure he meant "queers" in an non derogatory way.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

They don't even know the dewey decimal system.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> did para just say something homophobic?
> 
> legit the first time i've seen him do that



I was being facetious

I figured that me using queer would make that clear.


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> They don't even know the dewey decimal system.



FUCK THIS GENERATION


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

There is no hope for this generation.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2015)

Every time this topic comes up I picture Rukia and Detective playing chess in a Nursery Home.


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Every time this topic comes up I picture Rukia and Detective playing chess in a Nursery Home.






who's who?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I was being facetious
> 
> I figured that me using queer would make that clear.



i mean

iunno which word you'd use if you were being serious and queer is pretty widely used so


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 12, 2015)

*The Andromeda Strain* - Excellent procedural science-fiction. Adapted unpretentiously from the Michael Crichton novel, about a crashed space capsule containing apparently dangerous extra-terrestrial life and the efforts of a group of scientists to study and contain it. 8/10

*Bloody Sunday* - Intense, documentary style portrayal of the day of the massacre. At most I'd have a few minor complaints about the way they chose to frame the political climate in the days leading up to the march but the film comes into its own when the day itself is depicted. 7/10 

*Animal Kingdom* - The beginning had a bit of a 'Bronx Tale' flavour to it but it quickly takes a swerve into much darker territory. Outstanding Australian crime drama. 8.5/10


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i mean
> 
> iunno which word you'd use if you were being serious and queer is pretty widely used so



I've legit never used queer as a derogatory term 

I've never actually have said anything legit homophobic to a homo or hetero so iono


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Every time this topic comes up I picture Rukia and Detective playing chess in a *Nursery Home*.



Dat pedo Freudian slip by Gesy


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

So, Audi called me again, saying they can line me up with a better car(or actually, the beast mode version of the loaded A3 I was looking at last year), and if I want to test drive it.



I am seriously tempted. Look at that aerodynamic design, and all those curves.

So much trunk space, too.

I am pretty confident that the S3 stands for Sex3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Next thing you know gesy will be taking a job at Subway.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Damn.  I might want that Audi.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Less than 300 HP though.


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Less than 300 HP though.



No, that's a lie. The listed 292 HP is off. People who have tested the car said the official should be 320-330 HP, because of how fast it can get to certain speeds. And that's without using the launch control.

Audi is known for underlisting their specs, which in a way is good, because you end up pleasantly surprised.

Also, it's the best combination of luxury and peformance right now. It's also in your price range.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

A few years ago 20K more got you a GTR.

Is Toyota bringing back the Supra?  I have heard rumors.


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> A few years ago 20K more got you a GTR.
> 
> Is Toyota bringing back the Supra?  I have heard rumors.



Fuck man, these GTR's all starting at 100k now is bullshit. I will hopefully own one sometime in the future, if all goes according to plan. 

And yeah, Toyota is making the FT-1 as the Supra replacement.



Sooooooo sexy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2015)

You guys need some American Muscle in your lives. 1969 Ford 500GT Mustang 


Just need to make me a son to pass it on to now


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

Huey sexist as fuck assuming that either of his twin daughters wouldn't drive American muscle

They are still developing their tastes, for fuck's sake, man


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> Huey sexist as fuck assuming that either of his twin daughters wouldn't drive American muscle
> 
> They are still developing their tastes, for fuck's sake, man



I don't want their Boyfriends having sexual intercourse nor driving that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

I remember when the Z had twin turbos.


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

These days, if some of the newer generation heard the words twin turbo, then they would assume there is 2 turbo engines in the car.


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I don't want their Boyfriends having sexual intercourse nor driving that.



Huey twisted as fuck.

Already imagining his twin babies hypothetically having sex with some douchebags 16-20 years later.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2015)

It's preparation! Some Fathers let those teenage years just creep up and surprise them. Nope not me I'm preparing myself.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Do you guys remember the AE86 from Initial D?  That drifting.


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

Man, speaking of drift worthy vehicles...

The Nissan Skyline R34 era


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Next thing you know gesy will be taking a job at Subway.



Speaking of, I'm having a hard time finding work for the summer


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

For the summer only?

Gesy, how old are you dude? I always assumed you were 27, like Para.


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2015)

Really? no camp counselor positions?


where and how are you looking?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 12, 2015)

Satoru Iwata is dead


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2015)

Gesy did you ever consider joining the military?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2015)

hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> For the summer only?
> 
> Gesy, how old are you dude? I always assumed you were 27, like Para.



23..will be 24 in September  



ted. said:


> Really? no camp counselor positions?
> 
> 
> where and how are you looking?



Don't think we have any camps in philly 

Today I applied to 4 different supermarkets, I would love an office position but I might have to swallow my pride and just look into fast food.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



I'm trying to guide you down a path of self enlightenment and discipline. 

You know there are non combat positions right?  If you join the U.S. Air Force you could make a ton of money look at how wealthy Rukia is!


My brother is a USAF combat controller and he makes like over 85k a year


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> 23..will be 24 in September



How is school coming along?

What are you studying?

Hopefully no dead end degrees like Bachelor of Arts or Literature?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 12, 2015)

I know the feeling Gesy. Sometimes its the area. Where I was, I applied regularly for over 6 months and didn't even get an interview. First day I apply at home I get an interview the next day. These are all part-time jobs btw, nothing serious.


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Don't think we have any camps in philly
> 
> Today I applied to 4 different supermarkets, I would love an office position but I might have to swallow my pride and just look into fast food.



No amazon or ups warehouse positions at least?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I'm trying to guide you down a path of self enlightenment and discipline.
> 
> You know there are non combat positions right?  If you join the U.S. Air Force you could make a ton of money look at how wealthy Rukia is!
> 
> ...



I need to look more into it, but I feel like doing so would be giving away my free will? I'll look into it if I lost all alternatives. 



Detective said:


> How is school coming along?
> 
> What are you studying?
> 
> Hopefully no dead end degrees like Bachelor of Arts or Literature?



Not bad, could be better, things tend to come up that cause me to take breaks 

And I'm majoring in Psychology


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 12, 2015)

Air Force isn't bad, and you don't have to do more than one contract. You might even end up liking it enough to make it your career. 

Right now that's my back up plan


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

Psychology is good, but try to combine it with something like a small Public Relations course. It's a great combo.

I believe Enno did Psychology too, and is a Behavioral Analyst now.


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

Chair Force is Best Force


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2015)

Not to be a bearer of bad news Gesy but Psychology is equivalent of being a History Major who are just over glorified Lit Majors. You need to try pick up a skill my friend. I'm really worried now about your future !


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 12, 2015)

could always do something with computers. again, that's what I'm doing after finally dropping biochem


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2015)

ted. said:


> No amazon or ups warehouse positions at least?



yeah UPS would be a good fit for me right now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Air Force isn't bad, and you don't have to do more than one contract. You might even end up liking it enough to make it your career.
> 
> Right now that's my back up plan



Most of the high paying jobs have an Age limit. Air Men need to be flight qualified before they're 30 for fixed wing aircraft. 

Most other special operators with high physical demands would require you qualify before you're 28.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Okay.  True Detective time.  I thought the last episode was pretty positive.  I hope this episode goes well too.


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah, if all else fails you might want to consider attending a trade school


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> Psychology is good, but try to combine it with something like a small Public Relations course. It's a great combo.
> 
> I believe Enno did Psychology too, and is a Behavioral Analyst now.



Yeah I chose it for versatile reasons and it's also a field of study I find most interesting.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 12, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Most of the high paying jobs have an Age limit. Air Men need to be flight qualified before they're 30 for fixed wing aircraft.
> 
> Most other special operators with high physical demands would require you qualify before you're 28.



there's plenty of other options though that pay well enough. And he's 24, so I doubt he'd be trying to become a pilot or something at this point. Usually people start chasing that dream way earlier


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I chose it for versatile reasons and it's also a field of study I find most interesting.



You need to combine it with something, though. On it's own, it's too bare bones, unless you go for a MSc or higher with it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> there's plenty of other options though that pay well enough. And he's 24, so I doubt he'd be trying to become a pilot or something at this point. Usually people start chasing that dream way earlier



Well most airmen that I know get a damn good education for free from pursuing it. Like MIT Master level education.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> You need to combine it with something, though. On it's own, it's too bare bones, unless you go for a MSc or higher with it.



I'll speak to an adviser about it, thanks D.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Holy shit.  The shootout in True Detective.  What a fucking disaster.


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2015)

I haven't watched it after Ep 2, does it get any better?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2015)

poorly organized

How could they not have taken into account that they might have lookouts?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

I thought episodes 3 and 4 were better than 2.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2015)

Minions had the second biggest opening for any animated movie


----------



## Detective (Jul 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Minions had the second biggest opening for any animated movie



Not sure if you are complaining about this, or just trying to make a random statement?

That damn  emote seems to have such a look of disdain on it's face. Or maybe it's just me?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2015)

I believe the look of disdain is supposed to be intentional; it is how I intended it, anyway.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2015)

ae said:


> Maybe because there's now more kids than ever



lol, that's highly doubtful


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLEfrulUEcs[/YOUTUBE]

he can't stop breaking bad


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 13, 2015)

"The red crepes are coming... THE RED CREPES ARE COMING!"

Jesse Eisenberg must love him some ihop.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 13, 2015)

*Mockingjay Part 1*

Solid plot, a sense of tension, suspense build up, no important moments though and a very shocking and disturbing ending.

An 8/10.


----------



## Slice (Jul 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Psychology is good, but try to combine it with something like a small Public Relations course. It's a great combo.
> 
> I believe Enno did Psychology too, and is a Behavioral Analyst now.



Is studying psychology different over there?
My best friends wife is a psychologist and while she had like 7 years of studying followed by 5 years of additional training she makes _big_ money now.



Stunna said:


> Minions had the second biggest opening for any animated movie



Everyone i know that has seen it liked it.
I will probably watch it in two weeks myself.


----------



## Detective (Jul 13, 2015)

Slice said:


> Is studying psychology different over there?
> My best friends wife is a psychologist and while she had like 7 years of studying followed by 5 years of additional training she makes _big_ money now.



No, I think you mean the same thing as I alluded to. Just the bachelor of Psychology alone doesn't do much. You either combine it with something else, or do the extra years to get the MSc or PhD in it, and eventually become a doctor of it.


----------



## Ae (Jul 13, 2015)

Slice said:


> Everyone i know that has seen it liked it.
> I will probably watch it in two weeks myself.



Hanging with the wrong crowd


----------



## Slice (Jul 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> or do the extra years to get the MSc or PhD in it, and eventually become a doctor of it.



If you study such a field this should be the desired result.



ae said:


> Hanging with the wrong crowd



As i said a few days ago: Apart from this place i never managed to find somebody that dislikes the minions. Regardless of age or any other factors.


----------



## Detective (Jul 13, 2015)

Slice how does it feel to no longer be the oldest fuck in here, now that my Rukia retirement troll has been successfully completed, and he is back?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 13, 2015)

man you say that shit every week, slice


----------



## Slice (Jul 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Slice how does it feel to no longer be the oldest fuck in here, now that my Rukia retirement troll has been successfully completed, and he is back?



I will always be the oldest in peoples minds so nothing really changed. 



Lucaniel said:


> man you say that shit every week, slice



The topic doesnt even come up that often.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2015)

Miyazaki is directing Ghibli's first CG (short) film


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2015)

*Red Dragon* (2002) - Overall, very well done. But I think it's inferior to SotL. Norton and Ralph Fiennes were a joy to watch. Felt the last scene was a bit too convenient for the family's survival, especially after Graham got shot in the chest more than once. I guess just like Hannibal, they had to force a less horrifying ending. 

*9/10* _(might need to rewatch at a later time, cuz I might have been a little bit burnt out of Hannibal-related stuff)_

Also, got scared last night when I kept visualizing the painting, shit is obsessive.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 13, 2015)

Slice said:


> Is studying psychology different over there?
> My best friends wife is a psychologist and while she had like 7 years of studying followed by 5 years of additional training she makes _big_ money now.
> 
> 
> ...



I know we still call then doctors and all but 12 years for psychology just to make money is quite absurd, come on now they aren't physicians.


----------



## Slice (Jul 13, 2015)

The 5 extra years are done while already working a job. Its extra qualifications and specialisations.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2015)

Man that True Detective episode had a crazy ending, what a nightmare


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 13, 2015)

Not a good zoom, but as I promised, some of the objects I saw on Saturday. Better watch it in full screen mode. Shot with my iPhone 5S.

[youtube]zla2Q7I4gp4[/youtube]


----------



## Slice (Jul 13, 2015)

You know what the scariest thing in that video is?

The fact that there are still people that haven't learned that filming vertically is insanely dumb. Totally out of this world.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 13, 2015)

Well, I wasn't thinking about that when I recorded it. Whatever. I don't shoot lots of videos, take photos or am experienced on filming/photographing. It's the feature I use the least in my phone.


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2015)

is mike trying to flash subliminal messages at us? 

fuck you


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2015)

I saw Jurassic World last night and it was dumb as hell and the last twenty minutes was pretty bad outside a few things, but I had fun and it was enjoyable.

C+


----------



## Slice (Jul 13, 2015)

>outrunning a TRex in high heels

It isnt even the most stupid thing in the climax. Says a lot about it.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2015)

also the Indian owner was great, he was the best owner.

There were a few mean spirited scenes that were ridiculous


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2015)

Detective.  Would you win a wrestling match against Alicia Vikander?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2015)

Slice said:


> >outrunning a TRex in high heels
> 
> It isnt even the most stupid thing in the climax. Says a lot about it.



By that point I have already turned off my brain and was enjoying it for what it was.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2015)

Parallax said:


> also the Indian owner was great, he was the best owner.
> 
> There were a few mean spirited scenes that were ridiculous


Yeah.  I don't know what the British assistant did to deserve such a gruesome death.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2015)

The short little arms really hurt the t-rex when it fought the Indominus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2015)

So Dragon Ball Super is just the movie turned into an anime?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2015)

the events of the movies will apparently be covered in the show, but it hasn't gotten to that point yet


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2015)

Piccolo is going to get treated like shit again no doubt.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2015)

anyone not named Goku or Vegeta is gonna get treated like shit


----------



## Detective (Jul 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Would you win a wrestling match against Alicia Vikander?



No, most likely she would come out on top in that match-up.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2015)

Same.  I want to see how Hammer does though.

I'm hyped as fuck for Man from Uncle.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> anyone not named Goku or Vegeta is gonna get treated like shit


Good point.  No one got it worse than grown up Gohan.


----------



## Detective (Jul 13, 2015)

Man, fuck what they did to Gohan

He basically got Yamcha'd

But at least he isn't Yamcha, because Gohan still got the girl.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2015)

Detective.  A brilliant part in Man From Uncle is when they are cruising in a boat and one of them goes flying into the water during a sharp turn.  You know that shit was intentional.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2015)

I want to see an uninterrupted World Martial Arts Tournament.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2015)

Same,        Rukia.


----------



## Detective (Jul 13, 2015)

Gohan was robbed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2015)

They're too powerful for that, maybe if they made a secluded planet battleground.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gohan was robbed



He was originally going to take Goku's place, but they pussied out.


----------



## Detective (Jul 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  A brilliant part in Man From Uncle is when they are cruising in a boat and one of them goes flying into the water during a sharp turn.  You know that shit was intentional.



Hammer and Cavill seem like they have some good chemistry dude.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2015)

I will always like 18 for that ass kicking she gave to Vegeta.


----------



## Detective (Jul 13, 2015)

Rukia, I am really leaning towards that Audi S3, dude. I hope the overall pricing works out(even if I can afford it, I am a frugal friend).

If I do get it, I've always liked that Glacier White Metallic and black optics trim look, but I feel stressed now because I don't want to regret my colour choice since there are some really nice alternatives.


----------



## Detective (Jul 13, 2015)

And the thing with Audi's is, other than regular black or red, you have to pay for your choice of custom colour.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2015)

I need to get tighter with my money.  I can't surf the web without buying something.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 13, 2015)

I always wonder if they did a Female Joker instead of a male one in this movie verse like a tribute to Martha Wayne's Joker. That would be sweet.


----------



## Detective (Jul 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I need to get tighter with my money.  I can't surf the web without buying something.



I am usually tight as fuck with my spending, so getting this would be a rare large expenditure.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2015)

Huey, What are the chances of Will  having a cameo appearance in Jaden's Static Shock film?


----------



## Detective (Jul 13, 2015)

Gesy asking rhetorical questions


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2015)

Huey, do you think they'll be a 2 minute scene of Jaden staring at his hands?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2015)

Stunna.  I changed my mind about Zoe Kravitz.  I'm a fan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Huey, What are the chances of Will  having a cameo appearance in Jaden's Static Shock film?



I don't know about a static film DC and Milestone just got an agreement together and Milestone owns all the rights to Static Shock including creative control so I doubt they'll use Jaden


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2015)

I think this paragraph perfectly explains why I am so excited for BvS



> Dead sporting of Zack Snyder to go to all the trouble of shooting a disappointing Superman film just so he can put Ben Affleck's Batman over. Henry Cavill's supercilious Superman is exactly the kind of prick you can build a Rocky IV narrative around. The real hero is the human who spends months deep underground, angrily dragging around a wet tractor tire so he can bulk up enough to go punch out God.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2015)

Mike can't hate because you're legit excited but at the same time you're excited because you legit expect it to be a wonderful debacle


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm legitimately excited for Suicide Squad.

Jared Leto is an incredibly talented actor, more so than Ledger by far. I'd trade Nolan's three movies just to see Leto's joker without having to be compared to Ledgers.

Will Smith and Robbie are perfect casts as well.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

I  wouldn't say Will as Deadshot is a "perfect cast", but it'll do.


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> I'm legitimately excited for Suicide Squad.
> 
> Jared Leto is an incredibly talented actor, more so than Ledger by far. I'd trade Nolan's three movies just to see Leto's joker without having to be compared to Ledgers.
> 
> Will Smith and Robbie are perfect casts as well.



go back into hiding


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2015)

why even show us that if he didn't put us on ignore after he saw how we put his fat ass on blast?



bitchmade shit right there


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2015)

I understand doing that to Warudo

but why Gesy


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I want to see an uninterrupted World Martial Arts Tournament.



No point in it now with all of the cast so far behind Goku and Vegeta.

I mean a lot of the cast couldn't do anything by the time the Buu saga came around as it is, but this SSJ God thing has really set things off kilter. I mean not even Gohan, Buu or Gotenks can touch Vegeta, Goku, Beerus and Whis.

I'm hoping that Toryima has realized over these past few decades that a lot of the characters he created are obsolete fighting wise, and he pulls some magic training out of his ass to make guys like Piccolo and Tien relevant again. Hell, if he can make Frieza get into the top tiers with him having 4 months of training, I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2015)

Ohi, PBD

There's a new Dragonball?


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2015)

Frieza never trained before doe

he was born the universes strongest


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I understand doing that to Warudo
> 
> but why Gesy



that's fucked up mang

we ain't friends no mo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I understand doing that to Warudo
> 
> but why Gesy



All i know is I made a lot of fat jokes and now i'm ignored.

Which is quite a hilarious turn of events.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2015)

Anyone seen Prison School yet? Been a while since I laughed at anything anime-related.


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2015)

khris titties are just fake asses

they're the asses of the chest


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2015)

Watch out, got ourselves an ass man over here. But apart from the usual ero-horseshit, the content itself is funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2015)

You had to spoil a potentially good scene didn't ya?


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2015)

you had to be informed before it was too late

you might actually believe boobs are better than asses


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2015)

I should neg you warudo


----------



## Taleran (Jul 14, 2015)

[youtube]uj5Nt-HoBhw[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2015)

@Slice, to be fair... It's just as mind-numbing as continuing to build these dino parks even when people keep dying as a result.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TXGCyjJh48I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2015)

Taleran said:


> [youtube]uj5Nt-HoBhw[/youtube]



the wire part 2




Slice said:


> Is that the real text?



yep


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2015)

Oscar Isaac is a talent


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

man i can't tell if pizza's scriptwriting has fallen off a cliff or if the problem is that only matthew mcconaughey could make his dialogue sound remotely natural 

i think it's a bit of both


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

last season i was watching an amazing tracking shot in one of the best tv episodes of the year

this year i'm watching a hippy talk about colin farrell's aura while the gay war criminal proposes to his beard girlfriend because he's in denial and she's prego

and vince vaughn is just a mess

NEVER EVEN HADDA FUCKIN' CAVITY!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

colin farrell is great, though

"you must have had hundreds of lives"
"i don't think i can handle another one"

see now that's funny _and_ a little deep while also sounding totally natural, pizza, do more of that and less of 

"right now there's so many things for me to go about the wrong way, i'm losing my fucking vision."
"if i don't come up with a new play, the dead trees, the present from the stork are gonna be what they call moot points."
"family is blood. blood spilled is blood."
"those moments, they stare back at you. you don't remember them, they remember you."


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2015)

the dialogue is so pulpy I'm actually really enjoying it to be honest.  The series has gotten better each episode, but that's because I'm just enjoying the ride.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

i don't mind pulpy

you could count the blood spilled is blood thing as pulpy but the rest of it is just weird-sounding attempted profundities

the actors can't deliver them without sounding stilted, especially vaughn, which is unfortunate for him because he gets most of them


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

also that depressing as fuck singer and her depressing fucking songs in velcoro's favourite bar has got to be a running joke at this point

i hope she turns out to be the yellow king


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

"black rage goes a long way"
"sometimes your worst self is your best self"

ah, _motivational_ pulp, that's new


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

"you know the word louche?"

i seriously hope frank dies so he stops making me cringe


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

holy shit that shootout was awesome 
almost everything else this ep was iffy but the shootout was great 
what a clusterfuck


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 14, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Mike can't hate because you're legit excited but at the same time you're excited because you legit expect it to be a wonderful debacle



Yeah, but the reasoning of the person who said it is shitty.


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2015)

Suicide Squad looks alright.

Not good. Not bad. Just alright.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 14, 2015)

> *What were some of the first music-game–anything else influences you guys vibed on?*
> I think the first big connection was Star Blazers. Jake and I both grew up in the Seattle area around the same time, and we both remember waking up early to watch the latest episode of Star Blazers (aka Space Battleship Yamato) on KSTW. So it was really amazing to come in and see the Galak-Z prototype and be reminded of this thing from childhood, and surprising to learn of that early-a.m. ’80s Seattle connection…how many American kids were waking up at 6:00 AM to catch an episodic Japanese animated series?
> 
> The other thing we vibed on was musical influences. ’70s and early-’80s Japanese animation scores are a total grab bag of musical styles, so there’s not something you can really call “anime music” to draw inspiration from. In lieu of that, we both connected on synth scores being emblematic of the era—John Carpenter, Italian horror films, etc.—as well as contemporary bands who pull from those influences, like Boards of Canada, Zombi, Com Truise, Pilotpriest, etc. I think that’s how I settled on the idea of the music for Galak-Z sounding like, “If John Carpenter made beat tapes.”





This game is so close and I need it in my VEINS


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 14, 2015)

I just watched Jupiter Ascending. That was cheesy as fuck and not really what I thought it was about. Bleh. The graphics were pretty tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

>parallax
>phanalax

...

ok who r u


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

...

the similarity is a coincidence, apparently


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2015)

He's dropped by here occasionally before.
Strange you haven't seen him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2015)

Slice said:


> Suicide Squad looks alright.
> 
> Not good. Not bad. Just alright.



Slice my friend I admire your easy going self and how mediocre is just good enough for you. Most men would want hold out and grab greatness but not my man slice he be accepting average.


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2015)

Whats your opinion of it as a fellow DC fan?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 14, 2015)

I knew Whedon was delusional but wow.

Link removed


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2015)

**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2015)

Slice said:


> Suicide Squad looks alright.
> 
> Not good. Not bad. Just alright.



instant 10/10 cuz of Margot Robbie as Harley Quinn in my book.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

no idea why harley quinn is such a draw


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2015)

Slice said:


> Whats your opinion of it as a fellow DC fan?



I am not a fan of a lineup.

I would have used 

Flagg, Deadshot, Harley, enchantress, King Shark, Boomerrang, plastique, Katana and later on Deathstroke.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> no idea why harley quinn is such a draw



in my case, it's purely a case of a thirsty man digging cray chicks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

khris said:


> in my case, it's purely a case of a thirsty man digging cray chicks.



This, and she's the only character that seems interesting.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> no idea why harley quinn is such a draw


really

you haven't a single clue


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

is that cause ss has crunk joker? 

in that case, i understand


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> really
> 
> you haven't a single clue



i understand why people _like_ her

i don't understand why people go apeshit for her or why she sells so much - her solo stuff sells like crazy 

she's a joker sidekick who people think is hot 
s'about it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Her comic is as hilarious as it is violent

She's like a female deadpool.


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> This, and she's the only character that seems interesting.





~Gesy~ said:


> Her comic is as hilarious as it is violent
> 
> She's like a female deadpool.



Please read some _good _comics and educate yourself Gesy...




Lucaniel said:


> i understand why people _like_ her
> 
> i don't understand why people go apeshit for her or why she sells so much - her solo stuff sells like crazy
> 
> ...



Sex sells.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Her comic is as hilarious as it is violent
> 
> She's like a female deadpool.



she doesn't have deadpool's fourth wall thing and she ain't as funny as him. she has a limited range cos all her humour is crazy person humour whereas deadpool can get a joke out of killing someone for liking the sw prequels i.e. pop culture as easily as out of him being nuts 

she also isn't independent like deadpool, she's tied to a much more significant character

so i don't really see it, but okay


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm speaking solely on the movie slice, i've read most of the last Suicide Squad run.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

Slice said:


> Sex sells.



weird sex sells, apparently, or else we'd be hearing a lot more clamouring for a power girl movie


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2015)

Harley Quinn selling like crazy is another statement on the power of marketing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

i woulda much rather they made a movie out of secret six than suicide squad


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> she doesn't have deadpool's fourth wall thing and she ain't as funny as him. she has a limited range cos all her humour is crazy person humour whereas deadpool can get a joke out of killing someone for liking the sw prequels i.e. pop culture as easily as out of him being nuts
> 
> she also isn't independent like deadpool, she's tied to a much more significant character
> 
> so i don't really see it, but okay



Similar doesn't mean exact copy.

And she did break the 4th wall when she was looking for an artist to draw her, but that was a special issue.


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2015)

They are nothing alike.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Slice said:


> Please read some _good _comics and educate yourself Gesy...



lol any you would recommend?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2015)

Taleran said:


> I knew Whedon was delusional but wow.
> 
> Link removed



how is his delusional?  If he doesn't wanna release a directors cut version that's his choice o.O


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol any you would recommend?



Well if you want to stay in the genre Secret Six that Luc mentioned earlier was a good read.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Slice said:


> They are nothing alike.



huh?

Both have a traumatizing past they're trying to run away from. 
Both aren't exactly in their right state of mind. 
Both have unpredictable violent natures. 
Both clown around a lot, even when it's uncalled for.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Deadpool talks to the voices in his head

Harley talks to a stuffed Beaver


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2015)

Harley is interesting because she is charismatic as she is dynamic as a character.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> huh?
> 
> Both have a traumatizing past they're trying to run away from.
> Both aren't exactly in their right state of mind.
> ...


how is harley trying to run away from her traumatising past

she's not settling down and going to a therapist and taking antipsychotics, she's joker's sidekick

she's embracing her traumatic past


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Harley is interesting because she is charismatic as she is dynamic as a character.



I just find her books funny, I don't think it's sex or marketing, since most DC females are sexy but can't sell no matter how much they try.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2015)

i can neither confirm nor deny that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Para has Huey on skype?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2015)

wat

why would you think that gesy


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

maybe you have gesy on skype and gesy's having an identity crisis


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

He said you're always on it 

And i'm like "lol wut?"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2015)

I can fully elaborate but I more less know where para resides.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2015)

I have huey on ignore, why would i talk to him on skype


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 14, 2015)

i have a xanga


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DRJnkBqwzOQ[/YOUTUBE]

A documentary is releasing on the struggles-- or lack thereof of being White in America.



Parallax said:


> I have huey on ignore, why would i talk to him on skype



thatsthejoke.jpg


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

i hope there's a counter somewhere of all the times gesy says something straight dumb and not remotely funny and tries to pass it off with "thatsthejoke.jpg" 

and when it reaches 1000 an anvil drops onto his head


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

please get off my dick luc, The fact that Para has Huey on ignore is _why_ I found the comment interesting, I knew it was highly unlikely that Huey and Para were skype buddies and found the thought humorous.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> please get off my dick luc, The fact that Para has Huey on ignore is _why_ I found the comment interesting, I knew it was highly unlikely that Huey and Para were skype buddies and found the thought humorous.



I have a theory, Luc is running out of people to harass online since he is always putting them on ignore. Now he is face with a dilemma where he needs to harass other posters and not put them on ignore due to the fact he would seize to exist. 

Again just a theory


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I have a theory, Luc is running out of people to harass online since he is always putting them on ignore. Now he is face with a dilemma where he needs to harass other posters and not put them on ignore due to the fact he would seize to exist.
> 
> Again just a theory



Yeah, I have no idea why i'm _not_ on ignore, he's been calling my post dumb a lot these past couple days, which tends to be the reason he ignores people, no?


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]DRJnkBqwzOQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> A documentary is releasing on the struggles-- or lack thereof of being White in America.


will watch for shitstorms


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2015)

awww yea


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2015)

the struggle is real on all sides


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

I refuse to believe that, but I'm always in the mood for social commentary.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey Para you heard the Vince Staples album, that thing is amazing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

*Sympathy for Lady Vengeance*

this was much weirder than the other two and even more oddly offbeat and blackly humorous. i liked it. visually arresting throughout. it was like a bloody, vicious, korean wes anderson movie


----------



## Taleran (Jul 14, 2015)

Parallax said:


> how is his delusional?  If he doesn't wanna release a directors cut version that's his choice o.O



Look at his body of work and then read this. (especially the same week he announces a new book by calling it female Victorian Batman)



> The first time I ever heard a re-mix, I was 13 and I was listening to the radio. I heard a song that had been re-mixed and it freaked me out so much that I turned off the radio and never listened to it since, literally. That is an actual truth. I felt like, 'Wait, that was the song. You can't do that.' Our entire culture consists of doing exactly that, but I'm not for it.



Also



> It's also one of the most ridiculously personal things I've ever put on screen.



I guess all this really does is throw all his other work under the bus.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 14, 2015)

*Fist of Legend*
This is a public service announcement. This movie is on netflix so if you ever are feeling down you can put parts of this on to just watch an amazing 10 minute scene of a wrecking ball.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

*Seven*
+ As expected from Fincher, the atmosphere is wonderfully bleak, both literally and figuratively.
+ Great acting, especially on Spacey's end
+ Most fun thriller i've seen in quite a while
? 








 

*B+*
*
Lincoln*
+ Daniel Day-Lewis-- Need I say more?

*A-*

edit: I do, Lincoln doesn't fight Vampires in this film


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

tfw no acme


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> please get off my dick luc, The fact that Para has Huey on ignore is _why_ I found the comment interesting, I knew it was highly unlikely that Huey and Para were skype buddies and found the thought humorous.





~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, I have no idea why i'm _not_ on ignore, he's been calling my post dumb a lot these past couple days, which tends to be the reason he ignores people, no?



boo hoo

stop making bad posts if it bothers you


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

Whedon is such an amateur.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> boo hoo
> 
> stop making bad posts if it bothers you



[YOUTUBE]a5d9BrLN5K4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]DRJnkBqwzOQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> A documentary is releasing on the struggles-- or lack thereof of being White in America.



REVERSE RACISM IS REAL OK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2015)

Gesy my friend walk away, Lucaniel while harmless to anyone both physically and mentality is an angry young adult. This is why I am against Bullying so kids don't have to grow up with such resentment towards other people like Luc is demonstrating.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> REVERSE RACISM IS REAL OK!!!!!!!!



Han can you kindly check your tone please and thank you.

I don't want you to trample on Stunna's privilege.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]a5d9BrLN5K4[/YOUTUBE]



that makes no sense here


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

Good documentary idea.  People are afraid to talk about this issue.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> REVERSE RACISM IS REAL OK!!!!!!!!



DO YOU KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO KNOW HOW GOOD I HAVE IT? I'M FEELING REALLY DISCRIMINATED AGAINST SINCE I CAN'T TALK ABOUT IT!!1!



Lucaniel said:


> that makes no sense here


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2015)

Rukia, when are you guys are going to stand up for your rights ?

It's not fair the government is trying to force you guys into become a weapon.


Extinct animals do have rights!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

Just vote for Trump.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Just vote for Trump.


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2015)

White privilege is a fallacy.

People of lower economic status will always find comfort in blaming those that  they themselves place on a pedestal, and view as above or even below them.

Sorry, but there is no white privilege.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't mind Whedon not making a director's cut or whatever. AoU did its job by setting up the third phase movies. So what if Ultron sucked, unlike Loki he's an afterthought now.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

ultron didn't even suck 

people are just dumb af


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2015)

Age of Ultron is easily the greatest comic book movie ever created.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2015)

wrong twice on one page

aim for a record, grape


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ultron didn't even suck
> 
> people are just dumb af



I don't even think he was all bad. Just poorly handled in the second part of the movie. He was menacing as fuck in his introduction.


----------



## Ae (Jul 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> Age of Ultron is easily the greatest comic book movie ever created.



This is a no troll zone


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2015)

ae said:


> This is a no troll zone



I've been lied to


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> wrong twice on one page
> 
> aim for a record, grape




Prove me wrong.


----------



## Ae (Jul 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> White privilege is a fallacy.
> 
> People of lower economic status will always find comfort in blaming those that  they themselves place on a pedestal, and view as above or even below them.
> 
> Sorry, but there is no white privilege.



boo hoo it's white people's fault for my failures


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

WHEN IS THE FUCKING SEQUEL?


*Spoiler*: _Tell me they are making it!_ 



[YOUTUBE]SzRbK9qIhBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

ae said:


> boo hoo it's white people's fault for my failures



I'm sure there's cases where this is true.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2015)

ae said:


> boo hoo it's white people's fault for my failures


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

Envy is real guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]DRJnkBqwzOQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> A documentary is releasing on the struggles-- or lack thereof of being White in America.
> 
> ...



dat dislike bar puts the Nintendo Direct to shame.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >parallax
> >phanalax
> 
> ...
> ...



I am para's long lost brother (from another mother)


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2015)

>checks out the like bar

this is gonna be so good...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

Hannibal was moved to Saturdays?  FUCK!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Hannibal was moved to Saturdays?  FUCK!



haahaaa 

They're swinging that white flag


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

The show is killing it too.  I guess it is too challenging for American audiences.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2015)

Good night, sweet prince


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

I heard we might get a movie Para.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2015)

So long as we get something.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

Muskrat Farms baby.  What is going to happen?


----------



## teddy (Jul 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Hannibal was moved to Saturdays?  FUCK!



I..i'm sick


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

Fargo and Hannibal.  The best two shows on television.


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

Ok, just got back from the dealership. They are offering the vehicle to me for 55k, but may lower it another couple grand to around 52/53ish.

I think I'll take that deal. The price for the fully loaded spec model is about 60k, so I figure the deal is good for me.

Though, I still haven't fucking decided on a colour. I dunno what I want. I was speaking to my dad, and he said go for the Misano Red to match with the red brake calipers, and look fierce with the black optics trim. But I think Glacier White also gives a nice contrast with the black trim.

Fuck, this shouldn't be a difficult decision.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

60k CAD, right?


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> 60k CAD, right?



Yeah. If it was like 60k USD, that would be around 76k CAD.

The fully equipped US version is 49k, which is around the 60k CAD.


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

And I figure, getting about 5-8k off the fully loaded version which I'm getting, is pretty good haggling.

This is what it looks like in Misano Red with the Black Optics.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Lol my taste in wheels is a lot more reserved than yours, D.


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol my taste in wheels is a lot more reserved than yours, D.



What exactly is this supposed to mean?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

it means you're buying a fucking bright red audi


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it means you're buying a fucking bright red audi



I didn't fucking say I was going to buy the Misano Red. But it looks fierce as fuck IRL, though.    

Even mein bruder Slice agrees with me in this video at 7:53

[YOUTUBE]04rMfYFn1RQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

I like neutral colors.

Some rules are constant though.  An STI for example should always be blue.


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2015)

ae said:


> boo hoo it's white people's fault for my failures




Exactly. 

It's the same as white people getting mad at Mexicans for taking jobs.

It's like, yes, socioeconomic travesties are a completely real, and legitimate thing, but putting a label on the problem when there are a multitude of problems is fucking silly, and childish.

It's not black and white.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

@Detective: lol, I'm just saying it's very showy in my eyes, and i'm not one that enjoys drawing attention to my possessions. 

Nothing wrong with those who do though.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

BMW must have a similar color.  Totally looks like an M3 from that angle.


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> BMW must have a similar color.  Totally looks like an M3 from that angle.




Or it's just that the Audi pictured looks exactly like an M3.

But it does, or did, come in a similar shade of darkish sky/baby-blue.


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

iirc, it's a known colour across most luxury platform makers. Porsche calls it the same kind of blue as Audi, except it's a couple of shades lighter.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

Detective.  TIFF packages on sale tomorrow.  I'm going to buy my Premiere tickets individually.  But a 10 ticket package tomorrow seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

oi thirstboys
stunna esp

[YOUTUBE]aHqsE2EOpJE[/YOUTUBE]

bruh


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2015)

By the dubs, guys. I for one am super impressed with Detective's hypothetical car. 

I've made some real fucking doozies on the BMW build-ur-ride application, but holy shit - Detective's takes the hypothetical cake.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2015)

I think I'm gonna watch a few episodes of Fargo tonight once I finish reading


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> oi thirstboys
> stunna esp
> 
> [YOUTUBE]aHqsE2EOpJE[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



I dunno man, looks like a lighter shaded Rihanna with a modified front grill, and unnecessarily Afro'd hair.





Grape said:


> By the dubs, guys. I for one am super impressed with Detective's hypothetical car.
> 
> I've made some real fucking doozies on the BMW build-ur-ride application, but holy shit - Detective's takes the hypothetical cake.



Wait, you're saying go for a BMW, even though the configuration spec Audi is more impressive?

Wut?


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I think I'm gonna watch a few episodes of Fargo tonight once I finish reading



Post a review if you do. For some reason, I feel you will still be reading those books for a while.

The struggle is real


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

What are you reading Para?  Go Set A Watchman?


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

Rukia

[YOUTUBE]bnc3tuiXoiw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> I dunno man, looks like a lighter shaded Rihanna with a modified front grill, and unnecessarily Afro'd hair.



i mean
none of that sounds like a problem to me
rihanna's really hot

also this one has bigger tits and arguably a better ass


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

Fargo is brilliant D.


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i mean
> none of that sounds like a problem to me
> rihanna's really hot
> 
> also this one has bigger tits and arguably a better ass



I know.... but... confession time.

Rihanna has never done anything for me, dude.

And I agree with your T&A points, but that hair will probably look like you're fucking that big fucking hair monster muppet who eats all the smaller muppets, from behind when you're raw dogging it.

Cannot unsee


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Why you have to post that?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

I was wrong about Margot Robbie.  She is a much better Harley Quinn than I expected.  I have seen enough.  I am going to back away from my earlier views before it is too late.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Fuck you, Detective


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> What are you reading Para?  Go Set A Watchman?



I'm reading Clarke's Childhood's End


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm worried about suicide squad I believe Smith is going to ruin it


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

Detective said:


>





~Gesy~ said:


> Why you have to post that?





Lucaniel said:


>





~Gesy~ said:


> Fuck you, Detective



Sometimes my powers of deduction and analysis are a curse man. I didn't want to make that connection, but my brain cannot filter out the blunt truth.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I'm worried about suicide squad I believe Smith is going to ruin it


He might .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I'm worried about suicide squad I believe Smith is going to ruin it


I'm going to fly to North Carolina and watch it with Stunna.  Hopefully he will dress up as Deadshot for the event.


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2015)

Smith is perfect casting.

I'm more worried about the female side-characters.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 14, 2015)

im worried about who the villain is, who da hell r they gonna kill


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Sigh* I would rather not be one of those guys..

DON'T MAKE ME ONE OF THOSE GUYS, D!



The Mad King said:


> I'm worried about suicide squad I believe Smith is going to ruin it



Well, you know he's going to try to steal the spotlight as usual right?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> im worried about who the villain is, who da hell r they gonna kill



I just hope Deathstroke is in it and I hope he beats down the squad especially Smith


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> Smith is perfect casting.
> 
> I'm more worried about the female side-characters.


Yeah.  Katana seems like a late addition to the film.  Don't expect much from her.


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sigh* I would rather not be one of those guys..
> 
> DON'T MAKE ME ONE OF THOSE GUYS, D!.



What is this supposed to mean, Gesy?

Stop trying to be fucking cryptic.


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> im worried about who the villain is, who da hell r they gonna kill




It will definitely be Joker.

Entire movie is setup fodder to introduce him into the series.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

:letgo                                           .


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

Today I learned this dude's name is Sweetums


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

I also want to watch BvS with Stunna.  He will make a great Perry White.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2015)

Stunna's doesn't seem to be very social able towards us tho


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

Stunna doesn't owe this world a thing.


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

I told Stunna if he ever found a way to escape North Carolina and visit Toronto, I would take him on a tour of the city, get some dinner together, discuss life and shit, and have a general fun time.

Seeing a film with his side comments about certain things would be hilarious, though.

Not sure if he has ever experienced an IMAX or UltraAVX film though, so that would be enlightening for him.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

I bet your tour would be similar to the one Ennoea gave to Vault.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I bet your tour would be similar to the one Ennoea gave to Vault.


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

Nah, no matter how uppity Stunna gets on NF, I wouldn't do him dirty like Enno did to Vault with that London Bridge betrayal.

That was cold blooded.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

Every time I visit Toronto.  Detective is out of town.  Just sayin'.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Enno works with violent people on a daily basis, and dates crazy women, you'd think he'd be the type to be enough of a risk taker to greet Vault in a public area.


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

Fuck you Rukia, I even offered to meet up, and you professionally dodged my posts regarding the topic at hand like you were a beta tester for Super Ignore.


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

And that trip to Minnesota for a week last year was after the TIFF finished.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> Nah, no matter how uppity Stunna gets on NF, I wouldn't do him dirty like Enno did to Vault with that London Bridge betrayal.
> 
> That was cold blooded.



"I'll meet you on the bridge, Enno"

"Oh, sorry Vault, i've already boarded the train out"


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

Taleran and I went to the same show at least three times last year.


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> "I'll meet you on the bridge, Enno"
> 
> "Oh, sorry Vault i've already boarded the train out"



And he was headed to Paris, too.


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

Man, Vault took that betrayal so personally, though. Like when I told him that Enno was jumped/mugged last year, he fucking laughed and posted about it on Enno's VM page.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2015)

"I wasn't gonna rob you!"

That's a moment i'll never forget


----------



## Ae (Jul 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Every time I visit Toronto.  Detective is out of town.  Just sayin'.



Detective's back put him in a coma, how can he be out of town?

Heard Grape was in a wheelchair too.


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2015)

My back is better now.

Just had a knot in my muscles.


----------



## Ae (Jul 14, 2015)

Glad you're doing better brethren


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> My back is better now.
> 
> Just had a knot in my muscles.



That's great to hear man. 

Fucking spine is such a fickle thing.


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2015)

I got me one of them good, strong, Irish backs.


----------



## Ae (Jul 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> I got me one of them good, strong, Irish backs.


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> oi thirstboys
> stunna esp
> 
> [YOUTUBE]aHqsE2EOpJE[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



a hot new Macy Gray of this generation?


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> I got me one of them good, strong, Irish backs.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 14, 2015)

ban the world for breast pics.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 14, 2015)

Are those pics Grape's? Wasn't he on an 8-month break from NF?


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm not tan, Bae!


----------



## Ae (Jul 14, 2015)

Oh sorry Grape, got you mixed up with Warudo.


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2015)

yeah, Warudo fat as fuck.


But that denial he's in though


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2015)

The World said:


> a hot new Macy Gray of this generation?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2015)

This is not right and you guys should be ashame because It's easy to insult Grape behind his back....wait sorry again we only have half a tank of gas in the car so it's not going to be easy to insult Grape to his face after all.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2015)

I just applied for a job in Albuquerque.  Fuck it.  Definitely not my number one choice.  But it's not Oklahoma City.  And pretty much every other destination in the world is appealing to me.


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I just applied for a job in Albuquerque.  Fuck it.  Definitely not my number one choice.  But it's not Oklahoma City.  And pretty much every other destination in the world is appealing to me.



While the scenery is great dude, at least from certain angles.



You will also see the following:



That's.... basically their entire downtown area. 

If I were to live in a city, I couldn't do that to myself. I might as well just move out into the countryside instead, and live amongst the wilderness.

But as you are my homie, I wish you nothing but the best, dude.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2015)

I lived there in my childhood

it's depressing as fuck


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I lived there in my childhood
> 
> it's depressing as fuck



Too close to home for your tastes?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2015)

Well, I am past the idea that I am finding somewhere to live for twenty plus years.  I am now looking for my next pit-stop.  (2-3 years).  I think I have proven over the years that I can live anywhere.  Albuquerque, Nashville, and Kansas City are the places I have applied to the last couple of weeks.  Disappointed my company doesn't have better options right now.  Fucking Edison.


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2015)

Nashville is nice, and Kansas City is on the rise.

I would rank them:

1. Nashville
2. Kansas City
9999.3. Albuquerque

BTW, how long have you been in Oklahoma City dude?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2015)

So fucking good!  I can't believe youngsters like Stunna don't know about this.




*Spoiler*: _An 80's Classic_ 



[YOUTUBE]y9K0SzFIf4A[/YOUTUBE]




Sorry guys.  Not random for me.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> BTW, how long have you been in Oklahoma City dude?


Time flies.  Six years.

Denver and Anchorage each have seven years.  So it is gaining.  Time to leave.

Oh.  And I agree on Nashville.  Definitely wouldn't mind Nashville.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Another great cartoon_ 



[YOUTUBE]g9ZVWMPuZ2c[/YOUTUBE]




What the fuck happened?  We used to churn out great stuff.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2015)

Imma live in Berlin or Vienna for a few months.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2015)

Cool man.  I would love to live in Vienna in particular.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2015)

Rukia have you considered a different continent ?


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> Imma live in Berlin or Vienna for a few months.



Yeah and I'm the queen of England


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2015)

Poor mastacoon, jelly that he'll never be amongst the master race.


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2015)

Fuck yeah VBD. Along with Melbourne, Toronto, Vancouver and Calgary.... Vienna, Austria is one of the best cities to live in the world.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm going to Hong Kong in a week for the rest of the summer. 

Don't know anything about Venezuela 

Get out the house nerd


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Rukia have you considered a different continent ?


I have to be honest.  It seems to be pretty hard to get a job overseas.  My skill isn't rare enough.  Why should a Parisian company sponsor some American when there are plenty of equally qualified French candidates?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2015)

Never been to Vienna.  Really impressed with Austria though.  Salzburg and Innsbruck are both great.


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I have to be honest.  It seems to be pretty hard to get a job overseas.  My skill isn't rare enough.  Why should a Parisian company sponsor some American when there are plenty of equally qualified French candidates?



Man, maybe it's just deja vu for me, but I could swear you have mentioned this exact line of response before, to someone else. And I agree with your statement, too.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2015)

Most likely end up in Berlin though.


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2015)

Go hunt down Slice, and do a broshake like Rocky and Apollo in Rocky III, dude.


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> So fucking good!  I can't believe youngsters like Stunna don't know about this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did u sing the intro?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2015)

we have Rick and Morty in the year of our lord 2015

cartoons are better now.


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2015)

Parallax said:


> we have Rick and Morty in the year of our lord 2015
> 
> cartoons are better now.



[YOUTUBE]v5nB2OJnCko[/YOUTUBE]

Oh, really?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 15, 2015)

I also want to leave my country for good!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)

c'mon now, D; it's not like there were a million Batman-tier shows floating around


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2015)

smh like stunna knows shit about anything that was running back in the early 90s


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2015)

Also, I am SMH'ing at you Stunna, I can't believe you forgot about this...

[YOUTUBE]jRVRYb98brQ[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit, it was so good


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)

The World said:


> smh like stunna knows shit about anything that was running back in the early 90s


what are reruns


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2015)

D              .


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jvRlyA3uUW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm pretty tired of the nostalgiajerk as well, Stunna.

At least find something new to jerk over.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2015)

Once people lives are reaching the end they try to hold onto the past.  Don't they call it a midlife crisis or something? Or the doctors gave them some bad news.


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> like, for every good cartoon from the 80s/90s you post, I could post one from the 2000/10s



Are you fucking kidding me? Shows these days get cancelled if they are even remotely interesting and don't follow an easy merchandise/toy churning formula.

Great shows of the 80/90's used to run for fucking seasons, and had over arching plots

Now for my next magic trick, I will destroy you by bringing back one of the GOAT cartoons

[YOUTUBE]0fmGPqzBkIw[/YOUTUBE]

HOLY SHIT THE SWAG IN THAT THEME SONG ALONE


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)

D continuing to show how out of touch he is

oh and Captain Planet was a shitty show lmao


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2015)

There are stuff within Batman TAS' own universe that is just as good as it that came out in the 00s.

Batman Beyond >>> 

Justice League was hot too.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)

like, I loved it as much as the next guy, but c'mon now, son


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2015)

BY OUR POWERS COMBINED, Y'ALL CAN GTFO


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)

this is getting sad


c'mon, guys


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RVWKP9QPRjU[/YOUTUBE]

DON'T MAKE ME POST THE GOOF TROOP CLIP DUDE, DON'T TEST ME


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7IzSGvXc_PM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]tR6ihyqWTGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2015)

HEY, LET'S ALL GUESS WHAT ERA THIS CAME OUT IN AS WELL?

[YOUTUBE]qyXTgqJtoGM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2015)

Pokemon and the super censored Spiderman show isn't something you should end with.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2015)

lol, Stunna is partly correct on the fact that this is nostalgia fueled.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2015)

Rugrats was probably mad popular in Germany,  those kids look mad Deutsch.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)

>partly

no need to be diplomatic, Gesy


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> Rugrats was probably mad popular in Germany,  those kids look mad Deutsch.


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> Pokemon and the super censored Spiderman show isn't something you should end with.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2015)

That's Karrueche Tran, bro?


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2015)

Faults - 9/10

Damn. Really, really good shit on Netflix.


----------



## Slice (Jul 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Go hunt down Slice, and do a broshake like Rocky and Apollo in Rocky III, dude.



Neither Vienna nor Berlin are even remotely close to where i live.

But VBD if you can chose: Vienna is by far the better place. Berlin is a generic big city shithole.



Peaceful By Design said:


> Rugrats was probably mad popular in Germany,  those kids look mad Deutsch.



It wasnt really popular. Just one of the shows that was on and you endured while you waited for something better to air.


----------



## Slice (Jul 15, 2015)

And regardless of nostalgia, for me Futurama will always be the goat cartoon.


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2015)

Futurama and King of the Hill.

Perfection.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vRnhEjP3R-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2015)

Looks shit

Like Bridesmaids


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)

Sisters vs. The Force Awakens

leggo'


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm not excited for SW7


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Sisters vs. The Force Awakens
> 
> leggo'


----------



## Slice (Jul 15, 2015)

A generic teen comedy plot with 40 somethings instead?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2015)

Stunna I'm sorry but I need a break from your recommendations


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2015)

stop trolling, stunna


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)

...what did I recommend?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2015)

also I didn't comment on it earlier but

Nostalgia OP

and Rick and Morty is still better than pretty much all those shows except Batman TAS


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2015)

Rick and Morty is too ugly to watch


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2015)

Masterrace proving that Rick and Morty is a must watch.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2015)

Needs better art

Like GOAT Archer


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Masterrace proving that Rick and Morty is a must watch.



I've seen some hilarious gifs from that show


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2015)

that's because it is a hilarious show


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)

lol         hardly


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2015)

You can't call others basic and say Pitch Perfect is a perfect film, that's not how it works.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah Mike, I can't get behind that.

Still love you tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 15, 2015)

*Escape from New York*

dope visuals, dope music, dope aesthetic in general. funny at the end. not so great at being an action movie, really, but i liked it 



Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]vRnhEjP3R-c[/YOUTUBE]



didn't laugh once

disappointed af


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 15, 2015)

ae said:


> Yeah Mike, I can't get behind that.
> 
> Still love you tho



I understand Para being basic, but you? 

You didn't cry at the end of Pitch Perfect?! You didn't sing along?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2015)

*Hannibal Season 1, Episodes 1 & 2* - Really solid start. So far this could be a potentially better cast than the movies. Like how they're handling Will Graham's empathy visions(dunno what else to call them).


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 15, 2015)

You should stop hanging out with Stunna. Not a good influence.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't like Stunna

He's a stupid monkey


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2015)

tfw Stunna hurt massarace's feelings one too many times


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 15, 2015)

i don't know what's happening but i hope masterrace suffers


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2015)

Really funny to watch Marvel get slagged on for biting and appropriating.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2015)

Taleran, you order tickets for TIFF?  I kept getting error messages.  It took me over an hour to place my order.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2015)

How much are the tickets?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2015)

$200 CAD for a 10 pack.  I will buy some individuals when I have the complete schedule.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 15, 2015)

Parallax said:


> tfw Stunna hurt massarace's feelings one too many times



He's a backstabber, I know. That's why I always had mistrust issues with him.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2015)

Parallax said:


> tfw Stunna hurt massarace's feelings one too many times



How about you stop spreading lies


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2015)

I aint no liar


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm sorry if I hurt you, Massacoon.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm sorry if I hurt you, Massacoon.



That's some bitchmade shit right there


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's some bitchmade shit right there



Don't call women that word !


But technically speaking you were made in a woman womb as well Gesy so wouldn't you be the same thing?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Don't call women that word !
> 
> 
> But technically speaking you were made in a woman womb as well Gesy so wouldn't you be the same thing?


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2015)

Para and Bae, watch Faults on Netflix.

Really good. From 2014 and I'd rank it up with Nightcrawler, etc.


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> $200 CAD for a 10 pack.  I will buy some individuals when I have the complete schedule.



So basically, $ 154.59 USD

That's a bargain for you


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2015)

it's been out for a few days now, it has Korean subs hard coded but the quality is legit.


----------



## Jena (Jul 15, 2015)

*The Plague Dogs* - 8.5/10

Despite Watership Down being one of my favorite movies and having read the book this was based on a thousand years ago, I somehow never got around to seeing this.

Although in my defense: I knew this was going to emotionally destroy me, so I tried to hide. And I think that's why I've always enjoyed this story less than Watership Down. Sure _that_ story is depressing – but there's always that sense of hope undercutting it, and the idea that things can improve, that you can survive. Plague Dogs does not have that optimism. It's the exact opposite, in fact.

Which isn't to say that it's a _bad_ story – it's a fantastic story and movie. But it is mentally exhausting to watch, because everything goes from bad to worse as you watch what little hopes the characters have being snuffed out one by one. And I won't spoil it but the ending is absolutely brutal.

Definitely worth watching if you enjoy animated films, like darker movies, or feel passionately about dogs. Enjoyed it a lot but this, like Grave of the Fireflies, is something that you can only watch about once every 10 years or so because it's just too damn depressing.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)

I still haven't gotten around to that; your review will motivate me to do so.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2015)

*Jurassic World*

- Was I _suppose_ to root for the Rex? Besides Pratt and the kids most of these characters are more satisfying when chewed.
- Film lacks a lot of what made the original films particularly memorable
+ Overall an okay popcorn flick

*C-*


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2015)

Okay, got colours narrowed down to Glacier White Metallic, Misano Red Metallic, or Sepang Blue Metallic.

Fuck this decision


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2015)

Christ. It's just a car.

Pick a color and be done with it.


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2015)

I am a perfectionist and analytical dude with everything else in my life, so I carefully weigh all my decisions for the most efficient choice.

That plus, I am paying $ 800 alone for the colour of the car. Unless it's the default Brilliant Black or Brilliant Red colours, you have to pay for the other colour choices from Audi.

I am frugal as fuck with my money(as you have often called me out for being so), so I don't want to waste money on a colour I will later regret.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2015)

Pound of Flesh: C

Maybe C-, it's a new Jean-Claude Van Damme movie, but not one of his better direct-to-DVD works...but he's done worse.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2015)

Jean-Claude is still kicking ass and taking names, huh?


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2015)

Gesy on Maximum Risk Sin Time


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> I am a perfectionist and analytical dude with everything else in my life, so I carefully weigh all my decisions for the most efficient choice.
> 
> That plus, I am paying $ 800 alone for the colour of the car. Unless it's the default Brilliant Black or Brilliant Red colours, you have to pay for the other colour choices from Audi.
> 
> I am frugal as fuck with my money(as you have often called me out for being so), so I don't want to waste money on a colour I will later regret.




My gut tells me that you're going to pay $800 for paint and then realize how insignificant the decision was later on, and ultimately regret wasting $800 on paint. 

You'll probably realize what an incredible waste of money you're spending on a high performance vehicle that is limited by laws. You'll never risk the chance of getting tickets, because they take up time and money that you're unwilling to separate with. Not to mention you're Asian and going through a premature midlife crisis  - so the likelihood of having a horrendous accident is multiplied several times.

No friend, I think what you're looking for is a nice, affordable import from the east.

Something that you won't mind spending a grand on a paint job, because you'll be saving 20k~ and driving something more in line with your needs.


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2015)

Grape said:


> My gut tells me that you're going to pay $800 for paint and then realize how insignificant the decision was later on, and ultimately regret wasting $800 on paint.
> 
> You'll probably realize what an incredible waste of money you're spending on a high performance vehicle that is limited by laws. You'll never risk the chance of getting tickets, because they take up time and money that you're unwilling to separate with. Not to mention you're Asian and going through a premature midlife crisis  - so the likelihood of having a horrendous accident is multiplied several times.
> 
> ...



Well, $ 800 is miniscule when you consider the overall value of the car, but I'm the shrewd, calculating type, so that's why something like even the colour of the paint job is important to me, to match the rest of the aesthetic of the car's styling.

And you are indeed correct that the car itself will never unleash it's potential within the laws of the city itself, but thats why I got a car which has multiple drive select modes, which enables me to take it to the track, and with the press of a button it turns from a stylish sedan into a beast on four wheels. This is also why I like driving out in the countryside's twisting roads(where no police roam).

You are also correct that I will never speed in the city. I pride myself on my clean record, and the amount of $$$ I save on insurance due to my responsible driving style(no accidents either). But again, that's why it's great to go to a track or a country road where I can let loose.

I considered an eastern import like a Subaru WRX STI, but the S3 slaughters it with what it can do and more, in comparison.

And people with a midlife crisis buy stupid as fuck cabriolet/convertibles or old man Benz's, not precise performance machines.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jean-Claude is still kicking ass and taking names, huh?



Yup. Even when missing a kidney, he's still spanking that bottom with his feet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2015)

man, I tried to keep a clean record

But then I got a ticket because my inspection stickers were a month past their expiration date. I don't want to be that guy, but I feel like that cop was just _looking_ for something to get me on. Admitting to stopping me for no reason would've been awkward for him.


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> man, I tried to keep a clean record
> 
> But then I got a ticket because my inspection stickers were a month past their expiration date. I don't want to be that guy, but I feel like that cop was just _looking_ for something to get me on. Admitting to stopping me for no reason would've been awkward for him.



You got to keep on top of that shit man, it's not worth the cost of a ticket. And those fucking Leo's are always looking to meet their quota. Well, at least here in Canada, since there is hardly any crime at all compared to the US. You guys have it worse, because those fucking cops care more about letting off their rounds in your ass, then meeting a ticket quota.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah, around November here, they'll happily bust you for whatever they can throw at you. It's not even worth a discussion.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2015)

When females brag about how they _always_ get out of their tickets..it triggers me.


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2015)

Yo, I agree. That's some sexist bullshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2015)

*Hannibal Season 1, Episodes 3-8* - Gets more intense and interesting. Remember when I said that this cast could potentially be better than the films? That holds true except when it comes to a few side-characters like Lounds. Can't stop watching. Will probably finish the first season today or at the very least tomorrow.


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2015)

fuck you D


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2015)

grow up D

your car isn't more important than your life or looking like a fool 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vwh0lBPHg9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2015)

The World said:


> fuck you D



True. Out of all the foreign teachers (hell, all teacher in general) I've had, Canadians leave the best impressions on me. Mix that up with what you hear/read in pop culture/internet and I've painted a paradise in my mind.



The World said:


> grow up D
> 
> your car isn't more important than your life or looking like a fool
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vwh0lBPHg9o[/YOUTUBE]



Yup. This right here.


----------



## Slice (Jul 16, 2015)

Grape said:


> Christ. It's just a car.
> 
> Pick a color and be done with it.



>just a car

What the fuck am i reading?


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2015)

A car is just something that gets you from point A to point B


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2015)

khris said:


> *Hannibal Season 1, Episodes 3-8* - Gets more intense and interesting. Remember when I said that this cast could potentially be better than the films? That holds true except when it comes to a few side-characters like Lounds. Can't stop watching. Will probably finish the first season today or at the very least tomorrow.


what are you talking about?  TV show Freddy is great.  She's so fucking sleazy.  I love her.



Slice said:


> >just a car
> 
> What the fuck am i reading?


Yeah.  That's a crazy opinion.


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2015)

car engineers make it happen


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2015)

I may be wrong but I think Grape catches the bus


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2015)

Not a fan of Lounds yet. She's been given a warning by Jack Crawford at the beginning of the season and it hasn't been acted upon since. And she did her share of meddling. She should have at least been questioned after Gideon's death. 

*Hannibal Season 1, 9-Finale* - Cool crazy twist at the end. Although it has been so excellently built up during the season. Very well executed writing. I still have some suspects here and there, which only makes the finale even better knowing there's a second season. 

*9/10*

Docked 1 point for giving Miriam Lass a pseudo-role of Clarice Starling. Still, this is the most solid 9 I have ever given to anything.


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2015)

Rukia is trolling. You have to be mentally ill to like Freddy.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2015)

ae said:


> A car is just something that gets you from point A to point B


for once, I agree with Massacoon


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2015)

Stunna don't you ride a bike tho? No offense but if you haven't own a car before you wouldn't know.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2015)

doesn't seem like I'd need to own a car to know that I'm disinterested in them


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> for once, I agree with Massacoon



Stunna agrees therefore I am wrong


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2015)

I have 4 chat groups that are hyped as shit for Minions. dafuq?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> doesn't seem like I'd need to own a car to know that I'm disinterested in them



So you judge before you know how it feels like? Is it safe to assume you apply this to everything you do then? Because I didn't think you for the type to judge others


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> So you judge before you know how it feels like? Is it safe to assume you apply this to everything you do then? Because I didn't think you for the type to judge others


everyone prejudges--the concept of "don't judge a book by its cover" is just as often bullshit--but I digress

just like how a lot of people obsess over cars before ever owning one, or even before knowing how to operate one, I am disinterested in them before ever owning one, despite knowing how to operate one

Huey pls


----------



## Jena (Jul 16, 2015)

I care more about gas mileage and whether or not I can see out of it than the car's appearance tbh.

Although I did read somewhere that cars that are an unusual color (like red, light blue, etc.) are less likely to be stolen than cars that are painted navy, silver, or black. So there's that.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2015)

Jena


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2015)

Jena said:


> I care more about gas mileage and whether or not I can see out of it than the car's appearance tbh.
> 
> Although I did read somewhere that cars that are an unusual color (like red, light blue, etc.) are less likely to be stolen than cars that are painted navy, silver, or black. So there's that.



My dad buys everything so I'll take whatever


----------



## Slice (Jul 16, 2015)

Interresting difference to here. The car is pretty important to basically everyone that owns one. The "its just something for transportation" crowd definitely is in the minority.

Theres quite a few people i know that set aside time to keep the car clean every week.


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2015)

Are these people men? More specifically ones that drinks beer on the regular with their bros at the pub and name their car something feminine?


----------



## Slice (Jul 16, 2015)

Nobody names their car.
And meeting up to drink beer is hardly something noteworthy, who doesn't do that?


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2015)

You didn't answer my first question

Also


----------



## Slice (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes, they are


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2015)

I can understand the love of cars because I love things that are silly and expensive so I can't talk shit.

at the same time I never understood spending thousands of dollars on something that's use or performance is probably limited severely by the law in your area if not most places in your respective country.  Unless you're planning on just breaking it, of course.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2015)

Most men love cars and treat it like a hobby , just like Stunna's collection of Porcelain Disney princess, Para's collection of vinyls indie pop music, job applications and cashmere sweaters, Lucaniel's super ignore collection, Masterrace collection of Hustler Magazines,  Jena's collection of souls, and Slice collecting History.


----------



## D T (Jul 16, 2015)

*Focus* - lol MediocreMovie/10

*Mortdecai* - Campy as fuck. Loved it. Depp had a good performance. So did Mcgreghor. Perfect f u want to watch a Thief Movie done right. On the opposite side, you've got shit movie like Focus. PeopleHaveShitTaste/10 

*Slow West* - Great short movie by Fassbender. Poetic. Lovely actors. Lovely story. ModernWesternDoneRight/10

Watched a lot of other movies lately, but none I remember right now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I can understand the love of cars because I love things that are silly and expensive so I can't talk shit.
> 
> at the same time I never understood spending thousands of dollars on something that's use or performance is probably limited severely by the law in your area if not most places in your respective country.  Unless you're planning on just breaking it, of course.



Aren't you buying the brand though? A new Audi says something (or tries to) about your social standing. Where i'm from that's the number one reason why people buy expansive things they don't need.


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2015)

Never noticed Kyle Chandler looks like a cute dad


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I can understand the love of cars because I love things that are silly and expensive so I can't talk shit.
> 
> at the same time I never understood spending thousands of dollars on something that's use or performance is probably limited severely by the law in your area if not most places in your respective country.  Unless you're planning on just breaking it, of course.




P much makes zero sense.

Just people being sold a lie.

Germany is different, their love of the auto is justified, and they look at the auto from a different perspective than the vast majority of people.


----------



## Slice (Jul 16, 2015)

Also the Autobahn >>> American roads


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm p sure there are third world countries with better roads than America.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2015)

D T said:


> *Mortdecai* - Campy as fuck. Loved it. Depp had a good performance. So did Mcgreghor. Perfect f u want to watch a Thief Movie done right. On the opposite side, you've got shit movie like Focus. PeopleHaveShitTaste/10



Hopefully it's better than the trailer, which is a sucky mess btw.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PLLQK9la6Go[/YOUTUBE]

I mentioned that Stunna could cosplay as Deadshot.  But it would actually be more bold for him to cosplay as Waller.


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2015)

rukia is back guys


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2015)

Are you guys surprised that Stunna is so hyped about life action Aladdin?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys surprised that Stunna is so hyped about life action Aladdin?



Yes, I thought he liked Aladdin too much for it to be ruined like Maleficent and Cinderella ruined their animated counterparts. 

You suck stunna


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2015)

Get on that Hannibal season 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2015)

on it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 16, 2015)

*Wolf Children*

greatest mom of all time


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]U7elNhHwgBU[/YOUTUBE]

I think.... this looks worth checking out.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 16, 2015)

i'm sure it's going to be - netflix has been doing great stuff, but iunno, it seems a little conventional for them. the tv-length version of american gangster where frank lucas is replaced by pablo escobar. this could be on almost any cable network. sense8 or daredevil, not so much

might have a look, but i'm not that eager


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm willing to watch that.  Why not?  I have Netflix after all.


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2015)

Time is money. Can't waste it on a iffy Netflix series about Escobar.

Watch Faults on Netflix instead.

Mary Elizabeth Winstead.
Top 5 films of 2014. Easily.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2015)

I will watch Mary in pretty much anything.  Including bad Die Hard movies and Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter.


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2015)

I knew you'd see reason.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2015)

Good guests on Jimmy Fallon tonight.  I might actually have to check it out for once.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 16, 2015)

I had forgotten  that Jos? Padilha was directing a netflix series, i have high hopes for it, the premise seems like something he quite comfortable working with.

*Drug War* ~ 8.5/10

Damn the final shootout was awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2015)

Sama.  I have to be honest.  When El Chapo escaped.  I wanted to come in here and make jokes at your expense.  I apologize dude.


----------



## Jena (Jul 16, 2015)

Slice said:


> Interresting difference to here. The car is pretty important to basically everyone that owns one. The "its just something for transportation" crowd definitely is in the minority.
> 
> Theres quite a few people i know that set aside time to keep the car clean every week.



I didn't say my car wasn't important to me, I just don't care about all the vanity details. I'd drive a cube around if it got excellent gas mileage. I love my car: riding the bus everywhere fucking sucks. It also has this feature where you can change the color of the lights inside the car, so I can drive around at night in hot pink ambiance. Ok, so I guess I do care about _one_ vanity detail.

Also when you're super short, your car options are kind of limited. It's much better now with adjustable seating and all that jazz, I mean I'm not sitting on a phone book like I had to in high school, but a lot of cars I have to have my fucking seat like 2 inches away from the steering wheel to see anything, and it's stressful trying to drive knowing that if the airbag goes off it's taking your face along with it to hell.



Slice said:


> Nobody names their car.


I've named all my cars, you swine.


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Sama.  I have to be honest.  When El Chapo escaped.  I wanted to come in here and make jokes at your expense.  I apologize dude.



Yeah, I feel bad about the same thing. Sama doesn't deserve that monster running loose in his country.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, I feel bad about the same thing.





Rukia said:


> Sama.  I have to be honest.  When El Chapo escaped.  I wanted to come in here and make jokes at your expense.  I apologize dude.



I wouldn't have minded, the occasion justified it.


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2015)

Jena said:


> Also when you're super short, your car options are kind of limited. It's much better now with adjustable seating and all that jazz, I mean I'm not sitting on a phone book like I had to in high school, but a lot of cars I have to have my fucking seat like 2 inches away from the steering wheel to see anything, and it's stressful trying to drive knowing that if the airbag goes off it's taking your face along with it to hell.



This reminds me of the time a friend drove my car, and they had to adjust it all the way up.


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2015)

Sama, you're so understanding. Truly a superior Mexican compared to a Chicano like Para

Here, have a free gift on my behalf:


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2015)

Apocalypse and two of his horsemen!  Holy shit.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2015)

dat shade


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2015)

Well, it aint a real ciesta unless you find some shade.


----------



## D T (Jul 16, 2015)

khris said:


> Hopefully it's better than the trailer, which is a sucky mess btw.



Trailer couldn't befurther from what the movie brings u. And if u hate the movie, ur pretty much dead inside enjoying crap like Jurassic World.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2015)

D T said:


> Trailer couldn't befurther from what the movie brings u. And if u hate the movie, ur pretty much dead inside enjoying crap like Jurassic World.



suspect on being so defensive. or youz pulling a rukia?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2015)

CGI Genie voiced by not-Robin Williams. stahp it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]InF16sp7J0M[/YOUTUBE]



I think it looks good.


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2015)

khris...

stahpppp


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2015)

That movie looks worse than the anime.

That's saying something.


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2015)

Animes are intended for people under 20 so there's not much to expect


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2015)

Honestly if I didn't get into Naruto when I was in grade school, and there wasn't that attachment I wouldn't have made through a few chapters. I don't know how anyone over the age of 16 can get into that shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2015)

khris said:


> Yes, I thought he liked Aladdin too much for it to be ruined like Maleficent and Cinderella ruined their animated counterparts.
> 
> You suck stunna


man, shutcho ass up


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 17, 2015)

Seems like I have joined the gang.

I finally like your set, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

can't say the same about yours, but thanks


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> can't say the same about yours, but thanks



I kept this one for a few months, about to change it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2015)

eating that booty like groceries


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm glad I saw Jhene Aiko when I could at the OVO Fest 2014 Pre-Show.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> eating that booty like groceries


                .


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 17, 2015)

AoT looks atrocious in live action. Do not want.


----------



## teddy (Jul 17, 2015)

Justice League: Gods and Monsters - *C+*

it was alright. some shoddy pacing, dialogue, and voice acting held it back tho


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2015)

Jena said:


> I didn't say my car wasn't important to me, I just don't care about all the vanity details. I'd drive a cube around if it got excellent gas mileage. I love my car: riding the bus everywhere fucking sucks. It also has this feature where you can change the color of the lights inside the car, so I can drive around at night in hot pink ambiance. Ok, so I guess I do care about _one_ vanity detail.
> 
> Also when you're super short, your car options are kind of limited. It's much better now with adjustable seating and all that jazz, I mean I'm not sitting on a phone book like I had to in high school, but a lot of cars I have to have my fucking seat like 2 inches away from the steering wheel to see anything, and it's stressful trying to drive knowing that if the airbag goes off it's taking your face along with it to hell.
> 
> ...



I named my bike Jehnah and ride her all day


----------



## Grape (Jul 17, 2015)

I knew Warudo would reply to Jena's post with something p pathetic.

I didn't estimate how p pathetic it would be.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> can't say the same about yours, but thanks



lol you cold for that one


----------



## Grape (Jul 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0RHLtx9r2LA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2015)

khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]InF16sp7J0M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks good.



really? looks cheap and unconvincing to me. welp


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

Grape said:


> I knew Warudo would reply to Jena's post with something p pathetic.
> 
> I didn't estimate how p pathetic it would be.



Warudo level pathetic


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2015)

ted. said:


> Justice League: Gods and Monsters - *C+*
> 
> it was alright. some shoddy pacing, dialogue, and voice acting held it back tho



If I was the old me I would have broken down your room door, and toss your obese self out a window for opinions like that. But I'm a change man so I have found inner peace.


----------



## teddy (Jul 17, 2015)

C-congrats?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 17, 2015)

[youtube]QRfj1VCg16Y[/youtube]


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

Second most anticipated movie of the year

notrailermasterrace


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 17, 2015)

Lubezki going for that three-peat


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2015)

Lubezki is also the cinematographer of Knight of Cups

he's getting that three peat.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

The fuck is a three peat


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

I didn't know either

so I googled it



> Three-peat is a term used primarily in American sports to refer to winning three consecutive championships.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> [youtube]QRfj1VCg16Y[/youtube]



i have no idea what this is about but i'm def watching it


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2015)

>not knowing the three peat


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

why would someone who has never watched a full sports game know what a three peat is


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

It's okay Stunna

Sports fan are shitty people

The sport section is Blender bad


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2015)

if sports were for shitty people then why aren't you the biggest sports fan


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

lol you guys never heard it used before either?


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm a great human being


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

@Gesy and Massacoon

nope          .


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

You're worse than I am Stunna


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

Slice is the only person here who's a better person than me


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2015)

Slice likes sports


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

He's the 1% of the 1% of sports fan


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2015)

dat damage control


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2015)

smh. only martial and probably slice can appreciate that trailer. 



Stunna said:


> man, shutcho ass up



stunna gonna be part of killing the same legacy he loves  



Parallax said:


> dat damage control


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm on an anime forum reading post of someone talking down on sports fans..


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

what are you talking about, Khris


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

Para knows I'm one of the good guys, even if he won't publicly admits it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> what are you talking about, Khris



talking about you supporting the live-action Aladdin prequel. SMH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2015)

doesn't matter if you don't like sports. but you're a turrible person if you don't at least exercise. intensity of the exercise doesn't matter tho.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

um

firstly, you can't say I've supported it because I haven't said a single good word about it nor have I seen it (largely because it hasn't even come out yet)

and secondly, even if I did support it, how would that in any way kill the Disney legacy; their legacy lies first and foremost with their animated canon

in other words, I'm saying your post didn't make sense


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

khris said:


> you're a turrible person if you don't at least exercise.


um what

this is a bit hyperbolic, don't you think


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> um
> 
> firstly, you can't say I've supported it because I haven't said a single good word about it nor have I seen it (largely because it hasn't even come out yet)
> 
> ...



Shit man. Next you're gonna tell me that you liked Maleficent. Cashing in on the brands for a dumb shitty trend, etc... You can't tell me it's not shitting on the legacy of the animated movies. 



Stunna said:


> um what
> 
> this is a bit hyperbolic, don't you think



how is it hyperbolic?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

khris said:


> Shit man. Next you're gonna tell me that you liked Maleficent. Cashing in on the brands for a dumb shitty trend, etc... You can't tell me it's not shitting on the legacy of the animated movies.


I did not like Maleficent. 

Disney has always done silly things for the sake of money; like back when Eisner had them pumping out all of those direct-to-video sequels

the legacy of quality pictures will stand no matter how a studio tries to profit off of the original success. Audiences have always differentiated between the money grubbing corporate side of the Disney name and the good movies they produce.



> how is it hyperbolic?


you just said that people who don't exercise--something that in no way, shape, or form, harms anyone except for potentially that person--terrible. You really don't see how that's hyperbolic? I guess you think people who smoke and eat junk food are terrible people too?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

lol what does the physical fitness of a person have to do with their character?

What's wrong with you people?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I did not like Maleficent.
> 
> Disney has always done silly things for the sake of money; like back when Eisner had them pumping out all of those direct-to-video sequels
> 
> the legacy of quality pictures will stand no matter how a studio tries to profit off of the original success. Audiences have always differentiated between the money grubbing corporate side of the Disney name and the good movies they produce.



direct-to-video sequels and using the likeness in a shitty game like Kingdom Hearts are nothing like making a mainstream live-action prequel or remake (or whatever Maleficent was).



> you just said that people who don't exercise--something that in no way, shape, or form, harms anyone except for potentially that person--terrible. You really don't see how that's hyperbolic? I guess you think people who smoke and eat junk food are terrible people too?



if you put it that way sure. jeez, stunna. who cranked up your srs meter.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

khris said:


> direct-to-video sequels and using the likeness in a shitty game like Kingdom Hearts


gr8 b8 m8



> are nothing like making a mainstream live-action prequel or remake (or whatever Maleficent was).


who cares; you don't see people turning their backs on Sleeping Beauty because of Maleficent or on 101 Dalmatians because of...101 Dalmatians, do you?

these live-action remakes will likely come and go, looked back upon as an afterthought like the video sequels; their original pictures will continue to be looked upon fondly



> if you put it that way sure. jeez, stunna. who cranked up your *srs meter*.


so you admit it was hyperbole then


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> why would someone who has never watched a full sports game know what a three peat is



it's pretty intuitive

also you used to play sports irl

ain't got no excuse for that ignorance


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2015)

the american sports neologism i find amusing/irritating is "winningest"

it's such a non-word


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2015)

Why would people turn their backs because of those shits. People seem to like them. 

Still doesn't change that it's shitting on their legacies. 

You should still exercise stunna, I care about you bruv


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the american sports neologism i find amusing/irritating is "winningest"
> 
> it's such a non-word



*googles*

"That coach is the winningest coach in hockey currently."


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it's pretty intuitive
> 
> also you used to play sports irl
> 
> ain't got no excuse for that ignorance


I mean, yeah, I could _infer_ what a three-peat was, but there's a difference between being able to infer meaning and _knowing_ meaning

and I played sports, but I never talked about them 

and thanks, Khris


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

lol sounds like you were forced to play


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

I              was.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2015)

If Stunna and Grape wants to live their lives as gravity worst enemies then so be it!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> If Stunna and Grape wants to live their lives as gravity worst enemies then so be it!



...I don't get it

Gravity is pulling down.. not lifting up.


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ...I don't get it
> 
> Gravity is pulling down.. not lifting up.



Gravity is pulling towards the center of mass

not down you imbecile


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2015)

The World said:


> Gravity is pulling towards the center of mass
> 
> not down you imbecile



Nice Batwoman set


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

I know it attracts not detract.

But in Huey's example, Stunna is being pulled down to the earth's surface.

Fuck you, bruh


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2015)

I couldn't even comprehend Huey's gibberish


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

So you don't get it either!

Fuck you, bruh!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 17, 2015)

Obsviously Stunna is trying to be Earth's second moon. Let's launch this bitch into orbit already.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm sorry Gesy I messed that up !


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2015)

this place


----------



## Grape (Jul 17, 2015)

ITT ignore


----------



## teddy (Jul 17, 2015)

This thread is a mistake


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2015)

the hell is the point of posting here if you've ignored 80% of the regulars.



ted. said:


> This thread is a mistake



I'm still here bro


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

ted. said:


> This thread is a mistake


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2015)

the decline is mad real


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

Be the hero we need and kill this thread Para


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah, cause we're too weak to stop posting in threads we don't like..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 17, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> [youtube]QRfj1VCg16Y[/youtube]



Finally, a movie that portrays natives as the savages they were before the white man brought them law and justice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

The trailer alone had some sweet camera work


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 17, 2015)

This movie looks like those Oscars... that Leo could never get.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

*Moon*
Great acting and quite emotional; but also quite boring if i'm being honest

B-

*Sense 8
*
A show that prides itself on the development of their characters above else. A syfy spin on the trials and tribulations we all go through despite our racial or cultural differences. This was quite a beautiful experience.

A-


----------



## Grape (Jul 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Om5AGyq71fo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2015)

Grape said:


> [YOUTUBE]Om5AGyq71fo[/YOUTUBE]



True........


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

You've had better in my opinion.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

Your opinion is worth less then shit in here, doe.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

Gesy on dat sin time


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah, after reading Stunna's statement on the matter, as the NF Disney Princess CEO, I looked at the video date, and it's like December 2014.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2015)

khris said:


> the hell is the point of posting here if you've ignored 80% of the regulars.



"what the hell is the point of posting in a thread if you can't see all its shitposters"

tough one


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> Your opinion is worth less then shit in here, doe.



My bad, had no idea your opinion was worth more than mine here.



Stunna said:


> Gesy on dat sin time



I've taken quite a liking to these videos as of late.

Would you agree that Tangled is better than Frozen, Stunna?


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> My bad, had no idea your opinion was worth more than mine here.



Understandable, it's usually a lowkey subtle aspect of my user account.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Would you agree that Tangled is better than Frozen, Stunna?


Mos'             def.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2015)

>haven't seen Tangled 

inb4 stunna tells me I suck



Lucaniel said:


> "what the hell is the point of posting in a thread if you can't see all its shitposters"
> 
> tough one



either stomach it or just lurk


----------



## teddy (Jul 17, 2015)

khris said:


> either stomach it or just lurk



>stomach something bad for your health


no


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2015)

*Ant-Man*

i enjoyed this, a little because i came into it expecting it to kind of suck, but mostly because it was genuinely pretty good. they solved the basic problem of ant-man being kind of lame and having powers that aren't exactly awe-inspiring by making a lot of the action comedic, and using the shrinking/enlarging power to come up with some legitimately hilarious visual jokes. this was one of the funniest mcu movies, besides maybe IM3

paul rudd didn't really have to do much besides be the intrinsically likeable guy who you always want to root for, which he always is, but that was fine. michael douglas was engagingly intense as hank, and i can't actually judge how evangeline lilly did because i found her distractingly hot. she was so hot in this. jesus. corey stoll did okay - he's a good actor - and what i found interesting about his character was mostly that marvel are going the route of having their villains be obviously flawed in some way which makes them less effective than they would otherwise be, so their defeat doesn't have to seem contrived because of their ostensible invincibility. they did it with ultron and they did it here. and michael pena was really good 

movie was pretty standard plot-wise, had the basic introductions, heist structure, training montages, triumphant resolution, etc. it excelled in terms of the visuals and action being really, really fun, and also really cool. script was decent jokes-wise - some jokes were elevated by the visuals, like luis's storytelling - but not im3 level, and the emotional aspects of it tended to be as mediocre as they are in every marvel movie, though here they semi-successfully undercut dramatic moments with bathos or humour in order to stop them seeming melodramatic/fake. not the absolute best marvel movie, but definitely one of the better ones, and near the top in terms of the sheer enjoyment i got out of it. 


*Spoiler*: _ do not open unless you've seen it_ 



- that huge thomas engine joke was GOAT 
- the subatomic shrinking sequence was really pretty cool but they could've gone even more abstract with it, like the stargate sequence from 2001. would've worked
- hope and hank's reconciliation seemed a tad fake. hank wasn't really protecting her by lying about his wife's death when she died a hero, and sending hope off to boarding school after avoiding her for two weeks right after her mom's death is in no way protecting her, or excusable. but hank didn't apologise for that and hope didn't bring it up. odd
- hank kind of hinted at his own self-loathing when he said he saw "too much" of himself in darren, but he might as well have just come out and said he didn't like himself all that much. i think that would've been more poignant and less vague
- darren should prolly have expanded on his split with hank more. would've helped his characterisation
- TI was so great wtf 
- "THIS...IS THE WORK OF GYPSIES..."  
- scott's own cat burglar skills were legitimately pretty cool. that safe-freezing thing was awesome, as was the fingerprint lift, and elevated what would have otherwise been a pretty tedious introductory sequence into something engaging
- luis seemed..._overly_ capable, for such a goofball?
- selling it to HYDRA didn't make a whole lot of sense in hindsight. he could just do that? sell it to a criminal organisation that was recently revealed to be trying to secretly take over america? not to mention, how does this fit into darren's motivations? i thought darren just wanted to get back at hank, which he could do by weaponising it, selling it to the US army, and making a shitload of money, all of which hank didn't want. selling it to an evil organisation seems unnecessarily villainous. i thought darren was motivated by a personal grudge, not a desire to watch the world burn...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

isn't lurking still stomaching it ? lol


----------



## teddy (Jul 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> isn't lurking still stomaching it ? lol



Not when you can make people semi-disappear with si


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2015)

Then it's just slice talking to himself.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Spoiler*: _ do not open unless you've seen it_
> 
> 
> 
> - that huge thomas engine joke was GOAT



Fucking got that spoiled in a recent TV ad.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

Ant Man is funnier than Guardians of the Galaxy?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2015)

khris said:


> Then it's just slice talking to himself.



yes
the only two options are ignoring everyone and ignoring no-one

what a conundrum


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ant Man is funnier than Guardians of the Galaxy?



If so, then I'm hyped.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

khris said:


> >haven't seen Tangled
> 
> inb4 stunna tells me I suck


well, I mean


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

To be honest, while entertaining, I didn't find GotG to be LOL level funny.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ant Man is funnier than Guardians of the Galaxy?



i certainly laughed more

gotg's humour was largely script-based and thus required all the jokes to hit right. most of ant-man's humour was visually-based. i found drax's whole overly literal schtick dull as hell, but ain't no-one going to be unamused by 


*Spoiler*: __ 



that giant thomas the tank engine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yes
> the only two options are ignoring everyone and ignoring no-one
> 
> what a conundrum



goes along with everyone here calling this thread trash.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

the thomas the tank engine gags were better than near anything else in the MCU

I sort of found that scene tonally confusing tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> To be honest, while entertaining, I didn't find GotG to be LOL level funny.



This dude was watching it in class one time and giggled every 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2015)

khris said:


> goes along with everyone here calling this thread trash.



a thread can only be trash if literally every single person in it is trash?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the thomas the tank engine gags were better than near anything else in the MCU
> 
> I sort of found that scene tonally confusing tho



i think that while there were stakes in terms of the threat to the kid, it was mostly meant to be received as intense action comedy. too many gags and very little actual endangerment of the kid for anything else


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> This dude was watching it in class one time and giggled every 5 minutes or so.



Was he white? Based on my childhood and adult memories, I typically find that white people OD laugh at shit that is only mildly amusing(or not even funny at all, like those stupid Amy Schumer YT vids), way too often.

But then you get guys like Rukia and Slice, who have a more refined and more varied sense of humour.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> a thread can only be trash if literally every single person in it is trash?



The slice post was an exaggeration.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> Was he white? Based on my childhood and adult memories, I typically find that white people OD laugh at shit that is only mildly amusing(or not even funny at all, like those stupid Amy Schumer YT vids), way too often.
> 
> But then you get guys like Rukia and Slice, who have a more refined and more varied sense of humour.



Yeah...

Can't remember hearing about Rukia laughing at anything really. The very thought of him catching the giggles is almost creepy to imagine.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

Well, Rukia and I usually VM each other hilarious shit quite often, so I would say he has a great sense of humour. Same with Slice.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]UtZBA1bVbcs[/YOUTUBE]

Yo, this track is fire


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QRfj1VCg16Y[/YOUTUBE]

HOLY SHIT

GOD DAMN

ALL IN

DAY 1 MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2015)

detective slowpoking


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> detective slowpoking


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2015)

The whole album is pretty good, Detective. Rocky usually puts out quality stuff.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> The whole album is pretty good, Detective. Rocky usually puts out quality stuff.



Yo, that Canal Street track, doe.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2015)

L$D is prolly my fav track. pharsyde is good, so is holy ghost

the last minute of electric body is great
the first 3 not so much

iunno i didn't like this anywhere near as much as his first


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 17, 2015)

*The Mirror*: _5/5_

If  Tarkovsky keeps this up he might surpass Miyazaki on my all-time list.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

Is the Revenant really that good?  Some dude at work was raving about it too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm at the beginning of episode 5 (season 2) of Hannibal. Had to pause just to say: Holy shit.


----------



## teddy (Jul 17, 2015)

Good to see you're on rocky's shit, detective


and someone else is into tarkovsky's work too?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

Why are they even after Hannibal?  Every serial killer they catch during the first two seasons has more kills.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Is the Revenant really that good?  Some dude at work was raving about it too.



You think Leo will finally win that elusive prize, dude?

That Cinematography is OP, too.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

No.  Leo will never win.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

Smh.  I missed out on almost 50k because I sold my Google stock two weeks early.  Fucking Greece made me nervous.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

I sold because I was up by a significant amount.  And I have been waiting for the bear market for over six months.

Clearly though.  I made a mistake.


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

The Man From Uncle looks so fucking good guys!!!


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

Rukia, we called it right again, dude

#AllOurFilmsAreSkyfalls


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't have a perfect record.  Because I bought into Prometheus and I expected it to be great.  But for the most part, you and I both see all the really good movies coming.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 17, 2015)

Prometheus was great, if I recall it correctly.


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2015)

fuck you rukia


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2015)

btw did you see the first episode of the new season of star wars rebels? 

you recommended me dat shit


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Prometheus was great, if I recall it correctly.


you       don't


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

Star Wars Rebels season 2 is off to a great start.

Stunna betrayed the franchise.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't have a perfect record.  Because I bought into Prometheus and I expected it to be great.  But for the most part, you and I both see all the really good movies coming.



Man, no one has seen a troll trailer the likes of the Prometheus one, though.

That was was some next level false hype and letdown


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2015)

what an ungrateful shit stunna is


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Prometheus was great, if I recall it correctly.



Prometheus was better than anything Pixar ever put out

But that's not saying much


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

why do you say these things


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 17, 2015)

ae said:


> Prometheus was better than anything Pixar ever put out
> 
> But that's not saying much



Exactly.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

lol it isn't terrible..but if this is your peak, warudo....


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

I saw Prometheus before Alien so wasn't excited or had high expectation to be let down.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 17, 2015)

Gesy, your set is basic. I liked it better when you had that dildo as an avy.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

don't sell yourself short, Warudo


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2015)

thanks stunna


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

Stunna, is there a good chance you will grow to either 5"7 in height, or more likely 5"7 in waist line?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

> this is his best set
>No it's not he's done better
>fuck you, gesy
>don't sell yourself short
>thanks Stunna


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> > this is his best set
> >No it's not he's done better
> >fuck you, gesy
> >don't sell yourself short
> >thanks Stunna



you made it sound so condescending doe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

lol how though? what I said couldn't be alluded to how I feel about myself.

Condescending would've been saying " For a set made by warudo, this isn't bad"


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> > this is his best set
> >No it's not he's done better
> >fuck you, gesy
> >don't sell yourself short
> >thanks Stunna



You know, I read your post, but instead of the gif you used, my mind saw the  emote at the end, like a GOAT condescending Komusubi from Eyeshield 21


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

Detective.  I still want to know how you are going to win your hypothetical wrestling match with Alicia Vikander.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  I still want to know how you are going to win your hypothetical wrestling match with Alicia Vikander.



It will be a long, tough match, with her on top most of the time, but I will find a way to come from behind dude, and finish her.

Believe that


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

Make sure you apply your hold until she passes out.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

Detective.  Batman is going to kick Superman's ass.


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm thinking of other ways to get Alicia Vikander to pass out


----------



## Yasha (Jul 17, 2015)

The World said:


> I'm thinking of other ways to get Alicia Vikander to pass out



Farting is not a combat skill.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

Warudo.  Have you seen Ex Machina yet?


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Farting is not a combat skill.



Holy shit, Yasha outta nowhere with that RKO


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

What is Alicia Vikander doing in the Bourne movie?  Random government employee?  An assassin?  Any ideas?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2015)

I complimented Warudo about his set, he just ignored me.

Just because I'm Hispanic


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

The World said:


> I'm thinking of other ways to get Alicia Vikander to pass out


If Alicia was the mark.  I could give Bill Cosby a pass.  I would understand.


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Warudo.  Have you seen Ex Machina yet?



of course 

GOAT BOAT performances by Oscar and Alicia



Detective said:


> What other ways can you knock someone else out in a wrestling match, though?
> 
> I suppose a chair shot to the back would do it?



or dick to the mouth stranglehold 



Yasha said:


> Farting is not a combat skill.



it will be for you when you wind up in prison


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

man

this thread really is a scourge, huh


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

you know it's true


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2015)

this place is the only place I can call home bruh


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

same, man

same...


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

that's really sad

but I don't feel bad


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> same, man
> 
> same...


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

It also confirmed what I already knew


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

Warudo.  I'm still like allergic to video games dude.  I just can't bring myself to play any of them.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2015)

What's the latest with Detective's Audi?


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm still playing through Witcher 1

some people despise it

I've come to enjoy and appreciate it

it's a polarizing game


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> man
> 
> this thread really is a scourge, huh



Every time you leave it gets better though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 17, 2015)

This thread was a mistake.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2015)

the closest thing to right that Broly has been in his entire NF career


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 18, 2015)

Titty has a point.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2015)

ROCKET LEAGUE

ROCKET LEAGUE

ROCKET LEAGUE


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

I need to get it


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 18, 2015)

About to start Gintama soon.


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the closest thing to right that Broly has been in his entire NF career



why would you even feed his ego

knowing he's nothing but Id


----------



## Yasha (Jul 18, 2015)

Warudo throwing around psychological terms trying to impress Gesy.


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

I never played the first Witcher.  It was PC only, correct?


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2015)

yea it was PC only

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOqNbrfHgFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Warudo.  Do you have tons of images saved on your computer?  Or do you just go find a relevant image every time you need one?


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2015)

both


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Keep in mind.  Accidents happen all the time.  Don't leave anything on your computer that might embarrass your family.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2015)

or just keep your pc logged out every time you leave it


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2015)

I have my pc on 15min sleep mode

and I sometimes logout if I see a family member or guest getting too close


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

There was a new Pan trailer this week.  And I thought it looked awful.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 18, 2015)

Here comes the K-Pop girls again.


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2015)

go back to the bathouse titty and fap to your furries there


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't fap to furries.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> I don't fap to furries.





Why not?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

I remember when TittyNipple was a good poster.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2015)

rukia, how was the second season of The Blacklist?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2015)

Ant-Man: B

It's good, but many will be put off by the different formula. It's pretty much a heist movie where the protagonist/antagonist has super powers. I suspect that the budget was limited because most of the special effects are reserved for the third act. Nevertheless, I liked the change of pace- smart not to force comparisons with the more epic Marvel movies- and thought the characters were funny and likable. I think that the only real problem was the reliance on cliches...especially when it came to character relationships and dynamics. 

But it's a good Marvel movie, albeit an unexceptional one.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 18, 2015)

Titty is right. No k-pop bitches pls.


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2015)

you like men

what would you know

it's also pretty clear  it was a jab at yasha

smh at these newfags


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2015)

man I'm glad I got everyone on that sense8 tip 

everyone except mike of course


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 18, 2015)

Damn, what happened to this place?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 18, 2015)

The World said:


> man I'm glad I got everyone on that sense8 tip
> 
> everyone except mike of course



Are you talking about me?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 18, 2015)

The World said:


> you like men
> 
> what would you know
> 
> ...



Liking men doesn't prevent me from finding women attractive.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 18, 2015)

Thinking about watching Deadwood.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 18, 2015)

Pseudo, I find your signature amusing.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Liking men doesn't prevent me from finding women attractive.



Yeah 

I always appreciate people with an eye for aesthetics


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2015)

ae said:


> Yeah
> 
> I always appreciate people with an eye for aesthetics




Agreed, everyone should find tits aesthetically pleasing




The World said:


> man I'm glad I got everyone on that sense8 tip
> 
> everyone except mike of course



Remember when Lito learned the feels of going through your period?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 18, 2015)

And yes, that was a very good scene.



ae said:


> Yeah
> 
> I always appreciate people with an eye for aesthetics



And personally I have a very good eye for that.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2015)

then explain your set


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 18, 2015)

No one is ugly in my set Stunna. That's top tier beauty!

Can't really say the same about that girl in your avy.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia Chapter 51 

BOW DOWN TO THE NEW MANGA KING, WORLDas in the globe, not warudo, fyi


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2015)

I should really start reading that manga


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

You will be hooked from the pilot chapter, dude

THIS MANGA HAS NO CHILL, ESPECIALLY WITH THOSE HEROIC FEELS

SUCH A HARDWORKING MC


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 18, 2015)

Boku No Hero Academia?


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Boku No Hero Academia?



Yeah, it's like an American superhero comic, in manga form. With a Harry Potter-esque hero academy setting.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

resize it next time or im just going to delete it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2015)

Batman never uses such language. 

I saw Terminator Genesys. It was aight. kinda got boring at parts but was overall entertaining. The plot twist were so bad they had me smiling.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> resize it next time or im just going to delete it.



Question, why doesn't the IMGFIT tag just replace the regular IMG tag? Unless a regular image gets an error if you try to IMGFIT it?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2015)

maybe this was a one time thing, but once I used an imgfit tag for an image that didn't need it and it blew the picture up and ruined the quality


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

i figure that's probably the case.  I assume it would resize smaller images and stretch them out.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> maybe this was a one time thing, but once I used an imgfit tag for an image that didn't need it and it blew the picture up and ruined the quality



Hmm, you may be onto something. I've never tried it, and didn't have an opportunity to do so, so this could be the answer?


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> resize it next time or im just going to delete it.



the only mod work para cares to do


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i figure that's probably the case.  I assume it would resize smaller images and stretch them out.



But could we code the IMGFIT tag to only work on images over a certain capacity and resize them, but if they are at or under the forum limits, they stay the same?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Question, why doesn't the IMGFIT tag just replace the regular IMG tag? Unless a regular image gets an error if you try to IMGFIT it?



imgfit changes the size of any image to fully fit the available horizontal space. it compresses big ones but it also stretches small ones


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2015)

e.g.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

BURN IT WITH FIRE


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2015)

that actually looks pretty cool


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, it's like an American superhero comic, in manga form. With a Harry Potter-esque hero academy setting.



Is there an anime of that? 'Cause I'm too lazy to take up another manga to read.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Is there an anime of that? 'Cause I'm too lazy to take up another manga to read.



No, not yet. It only has 51 chapters so far. But they are all worth it.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> I wish I could afford an Audi



Aren't they much, much cheaper in the Fatherland?


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> I wish I could afford an Audi



You can get a shitty used one


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

There are no shitty used Audis

Only shitter former owners


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2015)

Shitty used one is exactly that. Shitty and used.
And a new one would be too big an investment for my relatively moderate income.
I could buy one leaving me with not much left for other stuff and I rather drive a low cost car and have money for other stuff.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2015)

At least you spend your money wisely 

Unless it's games then it's not so wise


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

what if you don't spend money on games but still play them


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2015)

It's better than spending money on it, but I still don't condone playing games.


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2015)

Video games are a coping mechanism for society's decline.

Wasted potential.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't even have a PS4 or XBone

If I have time to play anything, it's on a PC master race platform


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm buying a PS4 to get up on that Bloodborne and Persona 5


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2015)

Remember when Para was anti-new-console purchasing? 

Grape remembers.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2015)

p sure that was anti-new-console purchasing _on launch_

which you shoudln't


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2015)

Nah, he didn't buy a PS3 until PS4 was announced/launched.

He was an extremist in his beliefs, Stunna.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

oh im not buying it soon

I'm waiting to see for a Black Friday drop and if there isn't, then I wait


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2015)

Video games are a nice hobby but unfortunately quite time consuming.

New consoles aren't that great but I agree with Para and Stunna, if you want to buy one never at launch


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm done with consoles.

PC.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

Only downside with PC is if the game maker chooses a shitty 3rd party to port the game, instead of doing it themselves. Like what happened with Arkham Knight upon release. Now they have to go back and redo it essentially.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2015)

That's the _only_ downside? not the maintenance and cost efficiency?


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2015)

That's more of a problem that consoles create.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

[youtube]UtZBA1bVbcs[/youtube]


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

Nostalgia a cancer


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2015)

Rod Stewart?

wut


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

[youtube]UtZBA1bVbcs[/youtube]


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

Fucking para


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

PC gaming has downsides as well as Gesy has pointed out


----------



## Reznor (Jul 18, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

